# NMI Social, theotherside of takeout is mildew on rice..



## Captain.Heroin

I did (more like, I'm about to), not only is this true, but it uses all of our names as well.  

Continue talking about hardcore pornographies.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The ultimate experience


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

haha, well, you're still not that far off (when it comes to matching the post count anyway)


----------



## Mr.kid-180

*Ultimate experience*

Definetly on my bucket list


----------



## muvolution

someone should copy and paste ektamine's comic strip in here.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

*benzo*

too lazy.  why can't ektamine do it?   haha


----------



## ektamine

Proposing to have an MDPV fueled NMI 4some?
Or should be just go for the mass gangbang?

Either way is cool w/ me...


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> someone should copy and paste ektamine's comic strip in here.



ekta-fiend to the rescue %)


*NSFW*:


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Anything but *THE SHADOW PEOPLE!!!!!*

That comic is overflowing with win.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sorry smackcraft, I already started the new one...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PWNAGE!  I just merged your thread into mine, and I totally won!!! 

Yours gets to exis WITHIN mine!  MUAHAHAHAHAH!!!

I'm about to have a mad awesome encounter with a dissociative, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## muvolution

what dissociative would that be?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> what dissociative would that be?



This simple but sexy 2D structure.

I just haven't determined if I should IM it all, or 1/2 IV 1/2 IM, or all IV.


----------



## muvolution

I feel like mixing two types of shots would just kinda be a pain in the ass. I don't have any experience with that substance, although I hope I will soon.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I feel like mixing two types of shots would just kinda be a pain in the ass. I don't have any experience with that substance, although I hope I will soon.



When I prepare shots for myself I make about 10 at a time, and I just prepared a 50 unit B12 shot in a 30G 1/2" tip 1cc stick, as well as the bupe + ket in a 31g 3/10cc 5/16" tip.  

I could have put the amount I wanted to IM in with the B12 it just didn't cross my mind, lol.  

Plus I think I want to IV it all, so I can take benzos later.  %) IM ket is nice I just don't know what I want to do with it, I like the duration and all but shit I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## ektamine

FUCK YEA
Finally got an interview, at this bomb ass (super busy) indian restaurant right next to my apartment. Already know the hiring manager, seems super cool, and seems to like me. Now all I have to do is ace this interview tomorrow and I hopefully I gotz me a job, which means I will have shelther next month.   

FeelsGoodMan.


----------



## ektamine

Cap'n... have you ever IV'd K before?

I *highly* recommend IM'ing rather than IV'ing it. IM is my favorite ROA with ketamine, but I even like insufflating it more than IVing it. IVing it feels like a waste, the duration is too short, and its almost impossible to remember. Hits you before you pull the needle out.

If you really want to have time to feel the experience, IM it!

I've IV'ed it a few times (and IM'ed it hundreds upon hundreds of times) and every time I IV it I end up waking up, barely remembering what just happened, and wanting to immediately shoot more because I feel like I just blacked out and wasted it.

IM ftw


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening folks  (Laika's way of subscribing to thread)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Cap'n... have you ever IV'd K before?
> 
> I *highly* recommend IM'ing rather than IV'ing it. IM is my favorite ROA with ketamine, but I even like insufflating it more than IVing it. IVing it feels like a waste, the duration is too short, and its almost impossible to remember. Hits you before you pull the needle out.
> 
> If you really want to have time to feel the experience, IM it!
> 
> I've IV'ed it a few times (and IM'ed it hundreds upon hundreds of times) and every time I IV it I end up waking up, barely remembering what just happened, and wanting to immediately shoot more because I feel like I just blacked out and wasted it.
> 
> IM ftw



Yes I have IV'd it before, it's OK it just is a bit short lived.

I think I can agree that IM use is more enjoyable, I'll just do that then. %)

Congrats on the job interview.


----------



## muvolution

What about a very small dose of IV ket?

Ektamine - congratulations man, I'm pulling for you to get the job. having money ftw.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> What about a very small dose of IV ket?



It's worth a try simply for the sake of curiosity, but there is a reason most K users that try IV end up going back to IM. It's just simply more enjoyable. The come-up is WAY better, you can actually feel the drug taking effect instead of just getting knocked out and waking up 20 minutes later.

But like I said, try both for sure, so you can make up your own mind.



muvolution said:


> Ektamine - congratulations man, I'm pulling for you to get the job. having money ftw.



Thanks man, appreciate it 
Having money is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> What about a very small dose of IV ket?
> 
> Ektamine - congratulations man, I'm pulling for you to get the job. having money ftw.



It's OK, and I did enjoy IVing ketamine, it's just very short lived, very similar to an IV coke duration.  

I was considering doing it anyways but nah I'm going to IM it.  %)


----------



## ektamine

^ Wise choice cappy


----------



## muvolution

It is just terrible living here for me - I mean, I love this new location, but now that I finally have money there are no drugs to spend it on. Well, except meth which appears to be the only drug besides alcohol out here, and only a few people seem to use it.

Also, obviously, there are no dispensaries, so when I head back to Denver this week, I am buying as much marijuana as I can legally posses with my card - gotta stock up for summer. 
I want a ball of hash as big as my fist.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> ^ Wise choice cappy



I'm about to be done here and have administered it in a second.

I already IV'd some buprenorphine so I'm not going from straight wd-like symptoms to tripping. 

This will be a grand night.



muvolution said:


> It is just terrible living here for me - I mean, I love this new location, but now that I finally have money there are no drugs to spend it on. Well, except meth which appears to be the only drug besides alcohol out here, and only a few people seem to use it.
> 
> Also, obviously, there are no dispensaries, so when I head back to Denver this week, I am buying as much marijuana as I can legally posses with my card - gotta stock up for summer.
> I want a ball of hash as big as my fist.



Move to Cali with me man!  :D


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Captain.Heroin

lmao!


----------



## ektamine

Haha, nice one laika!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Haha, nice one laika!



TBH I thought your cartoon on pg. 1 was amazingly done.  It convinced me IV meth is enough for me, and MDPV is something I should stay well aware from.

On meth or d-amp I can already want to fuck until my dick is sore from hours of penetration.  I would hate to use MDPV and need to keep going on it to get away from the shadow people, lmao!  8(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

1:34 - I rake the plunge.


----------



## ektamine

See you on theotherside, captain (we are just the fucking pun champions, aren't we? )


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> See you on theotherside, captain (we are just the fucking pun champions, aren't we? )



 Pretty much.

I'm already buzzing hard, oh man here we go! %)

You need to change your name to Captain Ketamine.   hahahahhahaha


----------



## ektamine

well its already pretty much my attempt at typing 'ketamine' while on ketamine 

ektamine the ketafiend


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah man ektamine I can't remember if I mentioned it before but serious props on the meme. Quality quality shit.

I'll show you one my gf made one 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nice one.

I have good news too; the Merzbow release which I only have a copy of, is going to be joined by another Merzbow tape which I will have the only copy of.  

I mean, as far as I am aware, as no one else has posted even information about this cassette.

I am so happy to find it too.  %)

Plus I just smoked some nightshade I've been saving for an excellent event.  I'm currently listening to Worker Machine which is some excellent noise with industrial themes by Merzbow, a cassette release from 1983.  It pre-dates most industrial releases that people listen to now, and this shit is way better than most of them too IMO.  



Laika said:


> Yeah man ektamine I can't remember if I mentioned it before but serious props on the meme. Quality quality shit.
> 
> I'll show you one my gf made one
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



LOL, that's a good one.  


... fuck this ketamine kicked in quick, I was not expecting near instant onset with IM use!


----------



## ektamine

Dude how much K did you just shoot?

If I just shot my normal dose (150mg) I would NOT be typing right now, lol. At least not in any recognizable language


----------



## coelophysis

<- Jealous of you K adventures.
I never came across it.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Yeah man ektamine I can't remember if I mentioned it before but serious props on the meme. Quality quality shit.
> 
> I'll show you one my gf made one
> 
> *NSFW*:



LoL thanks man, it took me a while, a lot of coffee, a lot of cannabis, and of course about a years worth of saved up insanity from PV 

That one your gf made is awesome, and fucking true as hell :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> <- Jealous of you K adventures.



Did you mean "you*r* K adventures?" or "you K adventure*r*s"?



ektamine said:


> Dude how much K did you just shoot?
> 
> If I just shot my normal dose (150mg) I would NOT be typing right now, lol. At least not in any recognizable language



I am not sure, not a huge dosage though.  It was literally about 15 crystals.  Very tiny salt-sized crystals, a lot of them perfect cubes.  Other ones are like meth shards tbh.  But very tiny and uniform.  I typically do 8 to 9 of them when I started, I wanted to do a bit more "moderate" dosage this time.


----------



## coelophysis

Originally intended for it to be "your" But I guess it works both ways actually


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Originally intended for it to be "your" But I guess it works both ways actually





I rarely do this stuff, I just really needed something like this tonight.  I almost typed "deeded" then was like "lol that's not right..." hahaha.  

I used my buprenorphine solution to dissolve the ketamine, and I used 224mcg of buprenorphine as well IM'd with the ketamine.  

I normally IV about 80 mcg to 96mcg per shot.  

I hope for this combination of k and bupe to hold me over a while.  I'm really high right now and might just want to lie down in the darkness for a few.


----------



## muvolution

man I'm so jealous. Enjoy it cap'n.


----------



## coelophysis

Lay down for a few lifetimes or so right? 
Sounds fun


----------



## ektamine

Wow. This is the first day I haven't smoked hash/oil/weed in a LONG time.
I don't know what to make of it... Should I be happy that I abstained?
Fuck it, I'm gonna drop some oil on the foil and have at it. 
Sleep is too hard to obtain in the sober state


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I want a ball of hash as big as my fist.



My hash oil supplier has those over-sized wine jugs all over his kitchen (at least 4-5 most of the time) full of hash oil. It's literally painful to look at them, without getting to stick your finger in like winnie-the-poo would do.


----------



## coelophysis

I'm going to lay down. I may or may not fall asleep. SO maybe I will be back. Or maybe I'll catch you guys on the flip


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## ektamine

^ HAHAHA. That one was a serious LoL :D

Anyways NMI, I'm gonna go find a movie about violence or war or genocide to make me more appreciative of my situation 

*EDIT* This should do the part :D
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468565/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> man I'm so jealous. Enjoy it cap'n.



Well, I'm jealous of you because you have a job!  hahahaha.  Not really though because I'm not a jealous person, even when I was homeless I wasn't jealous of people.  

I appreciate it man!  You'll have your time with it one day.  Just remember if you do come across it, don't use it very often.  Ketamine tolerance, if you ever develop it, won't go away very easily if at all ever.  



Laika said:


> Lay down for a few lifetimes or so right?
> Sounds fun



Definitely man!  It was a sweet experience.  



ektamine said:


> Wow. This is the first day I haven't smoked hash/oil/weed in a LONG time.
> I don't know what to make of it... Should I be happy that I abstained?
> Fuck it, I'm gonna drop some oil on the foil and have at it.
> Sleep is too hard to obtain in the sober state



It's OK man, whenever I go a day without intaking cannabis, I am just really proud of myself.  :D I think of it as a day I learned to be able to cope without it.  I haven't had many of those in the last few years.   But they happy.  

Overall the trip was really nice, very full on and intense.  During my meditations to Merzbow (I listened to track A2 from Worker Machine, the ending of part 1 from Blues Maggots, and then I listened to the first half of Offering, which probably took about 40-50 minutes to listen to), I had really intense CEV's and OEV's that I was able to generate myself.

I have always been interested in the ability to self-create visuals and have control over them so I hope to be able to further explore this ability in the future, although it will be a while in the future as I am busy for now.

If I wrote a trip report, and it would be fun to do it, it would be great and all but I just don't have the time.  I know my fiancee wants to chill out with me and eat some food and watch something entertaining.  :D

How's it going with everyone else?


----------



## ektamine

Glad you had fun Cap.
The dissociative space is such a wonderful place.

I'm doing alright... finished my movie, which was alright, but not as good as I had hoped.

Hmm... what to do now....
CH - If you are a daily or nightly smoker as well, how do you get to sleep on days when you don't use it?
Or are you naturally an easy-sleeper? Personally I get very very intense insomnia whenever I go a night without smoking, end up tossing around in bed till around sunrise.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Captain reminisces about childhood; laugh at my expense as I expect you to.*



ektamine said:


> Glad you had fun Cap.
> The dissociative space is such a wonderful place.
> 
> I'm doing alright... finished my movie, which was alright, but not as good as I had hoped.
> 
> Hmm... what to do now....
> CH - If you are a daily or nightly smoker as well, how do you get to sleep on days when you don't use it?
> Or are you naturally an easy-sleeper? Personally I get very very intense insomnia whenever I go a night without smoking, end up tossing around in bed till around sunrise.



Due to ADHD I have had horrible insomnia/hypersomnia for years.  Taking dexedrine helps me so much.  When I come off of it, I am already tired and ready to sleep and I get good, refreshing sleep.  When I am taking a day off of dexedrine (often the same time I'll not smoke cannabis for a while), all I can seem to do is just wake up every few hours, go use the bathroom, IV some buprenorphine, and return back to sleep.  The 80mcg IV injection of buprenorphine is enough for me to get back to sleep with no problems.  

I also maintain excellent exercise, diet, etc. - these are the most important things that people don't take care of before getting on sleeping medication.  

I still have days after having exercised earlier in the day (as exercising at night may increase adrenergic stimulation which reduces the likelihood of getting to sleep), eating well, if I still can't get to sleep due to circumstances and I know I need to, I will take temazepam at a 7.5mg or 15mg dosage, depending on if I need a normal 5-7 hour night's rest or if I need a 8+ hour rest from 1-2 days of being awake.  I only take temazepam about once in a month or less frequently though.  It's very rare that I will take it to be honest with you.  

I understand this information may be kind of contraindicated as cannabis helps promote exercise for me, and I know it promotes increased hunger and sleepiness for most people, so I can see how you may be like "well Captain how do I do these things without cannabis???" - I have had to learn how to make myself eat whenever I am too nauseous to naturally want to.  You just have to start slow with something that's easy to eat like some grapes or some yogurt.   Stuff like this is easier to eat and stomach.  

Having a nice warm shower can also help, but then again, I have actually fallen asleep in the shower before (I have had sleep issues ever since I was very young as a child - this is when this was most problematic for me, I had clear issues with sleep from ADHD and the most my parents could do was yell at me a bit more to see if that would get me awake 8( ) - and it's not fun to hit your head on the side of the shower, so maybe take a bath for harm reduction's sake, lol!  

To continue though, my parents bought me an alarm, and I would sleep through it - sometimes due to sleep paralysis.  One morning my sister a few room's down the hall was awoken by my alarm before I was, and she came in my room, unplugged it, and went back to bed.  My dad came to check on me, I had not awoken at all, and the first thing I wake up to this day is my dad yelling at me asking why I have unplugged my alarm.  8) I frankly was like, what?  I did no such thing.

When radio clocks failed me, my dad reverted to letting the dogs jump on me; he would open my bedroom door with the dogs and be like "come on, let's jump on Captain!" (they called me by my first name obviously, I'm just placing "Captain" in there for the sentence to make sense).  So on these days, I would be awoken to several, very heavy dogs (15-20 lbs +) licking my face ferociously.  You can imagine what this is like during sleep paralysis.  

Even if my dad managed to get me awake by having several heavy dogs jump on me and lick me until I awoke, and even if I was able to suddenly and violently get out of sleep paralysis to the horror that the tactile sensations I was experiencing without the ability to do anything about it during the paralysis was indeed, again, real... and I was able to get in the shower, I would fall asleep while standing up in the shower.  

Then I would go back to my room, get back in bed and go back to sleep without thinking about it, as even sitting on my bed would have me too relaxed.  

...and this is the end of me reliving horrifying childhood experiences for now.  I have some worse ones but, you know, I think I'm good for now.  I think you all are getting some laughs at my expense too  so enjoy hahahaha.

Mom, Dad, if you're reading this, you know it's me.  Yeah, I doubt you will ever read this, or any post, thread, or even browse an internet forum, but who knows, maybe one day one of you will sign up for a Bluelight account.   Yeah...right.  HAHAHAHA.

To me, if you are restless in bed, I would think you could get a bit more exercise.  I rarely talk to people who already get a lot of exercise but still have sleep issues but they do exist, my friend TAoW and maybe 2 other Bluelighters are also in the same boat.  Myself partially but I have managed to work on my insomnia/hypersomnia and my ADHD medication, dexedrine IR, does the most for me in terms of "help" with sleep.


----------



## ektamine

Thats interesting that amphetamines help you get to sleep. Its the exact opposite for me.

I get excellent exercise, I've been biking an average of ~10 miles a day for months now, and I try to eat as healthy as possible. My sleeping habits are fine if I smoke before bed, and they are fine if I am clean from smoking (haven't smoked in a week or two). Its when I've been smoking daily, and I stop for 1 or 2 nights, that I really get screwed.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Due to ADHD I have had horrible insomnia/hypersomnia for years.  Taking dexedrine helps me so much.  When I come off of it, I am already tired and ready to sleep and I get good, refreshing sleep.  When I am taking a day off of dexedrine (often the same time I'll not smoke cannabis for a while), all I can seem to do is just wake up every few hours, go use the bathroom, IV some buprenorphine, and return back to sleep.  The 80mcg IV injection of buprenorphine is enough for me to get back to sleep with no problems.
> 
> I also maintain excellent exercise, diet, etc. - these are the most important things that people don't take care of before getting on sleeping medication.
> 
> I still have days after having exercised earlier in the day (as exercising at night may increase adrenergic stimulation which reduces the likelihood of getting to sleep), eating well, if I still can't get to sleep due to circumstances and I know I need to, I will take temazepam at a 7.5mg or 15mg dosage, depending on if I need a normal 5-7 hour night's rest or if I need a 8+ hour rest from 1-2 days of being awake.  I only take temazepam about once in a month or less frequently though.  It's very rare that I will take it to be honest with you.
> 
> I understand this information may be kind of contraindicated as cannabis helps promote exercise for me, and I know it promotes increased hunger and sleepiness for most people, so I can see how you may be like "well Captain how do I do these things without cannabis???" - I have had to learn how to make myself eat whenever I am too nauseous to naturally want to.  You just have to start slow with something that's easy to eat like some grapes or some yogurt.   Stuff like this is easier to eat and stomach.
> 
> Having a nice warm shower can also help, but then again, I have actually fallen asleep in the shower before (I have had sleep issues ever since I was very young as a child - this is when this was most problematic for me, I had clear issues with sleep from ADHD and the most my parents could do was yell at me a bit more to see if that would get me awake 8( ) - and it's not fun to hit your head on the side of the shower, so maybe take a bath for harm reduction's sake, lol!
> 
> To continue though, my parents bought me an alarm, and I would sleep through it - sometimes due to sleep paralysis.  One morning my sister a few room's down the hall was awoken by my alarm before I was, and she came in my room, unplugged it, and went back to bed.  My dad came to check on me, I had not awoken at all, and the first thing I wake up to this day is my dad yelling at me asking why I have unplugged my alarm.  8) I frankly was like, what?  I did no such thing.
> 
> When radio clocks failed me, my dad reverted to letting the dogs jump on me; he would open my bedroom door with the dogs and be like "come on, let's jump on Captain!" (they called me by my first name obviously, I'm just placing "Captain" in there for the sentence to make sense).  So on these days, I would be awoken to several, very heavy dogs (15-20 lbs +) licking my face ferociously.  You can imagine what this is like during sleep paralysis.
> 
> Even if my dad managed to get me awake by having several heavy dogs jump on me and lick me until I awoke, and even if I was able to suddenly and violently get out of sleep paralysis to the horror that the tactile sensations I was experiencing without the ability to do anything about it during the paralysis was indeed, again, real... and I was able to get in the shower, I would fall asleep while standing up in the shower.
> 
> Then I would go back to my room, get back in bed and go back to sleep without thinking about it, as even sitting on my bed would have me too relaxed.
> 
> ...and this is the end of me reliving horrifying childhood experiences for now.  I have some worse ones but, you know, I think I'm good for now.  I think you all are getting some laughs at my expense too  so enjoy hahahaha.
> 
> Mom, Dad, if you're reading this, you know it's me.  Yeah, I doubt you will ever read this, or any post, thread, or even browse an internet forum, but who knows, maybe one day one of you will sign up for a Bluelight account.   Yeah...right.  HAHAHAHA.
> 
> To me, if you are restless in bed, I would think you could get a bit more exercise.  I rarely talk to people who already get a lot of exercise but still have sleep issues but they do exist, my friend TAoW and maybe 2 other Bluelighters are also in the same boat.  Myself partially but I have managed to work on my insomnia/hypersomnia and my ADHD medication, dexedrine IR, does the most for me in terms of "help" with sleep.



Wow man... DOGS?! 
Now THAT is an alarm clock. Thats pretty interesting :D

I don't think I've ever even heard of such a heavy sleeper!


----------



## gavatron@oz

good evening gentlemen,

how is everyone??

Any luck with the job hunt ekt?

Lé capiton have you mad the move? I was a heavy sleeper when a kid,ont time i fell off top bunk bed down against the wall and under the lower bunk..my mum had half the neighbourhood looking for me,and was on the phone to the police as i stumbled out from the bedroom.


----------



## JoshE

Lol^

How you doing Gav? Its currently raining here with lightning and thunder..We got hit by heaps of smog this morning..was crazy. I couldn't even see the road at 4am when driving to work.


----------



## gavatron@oz

JoshE said:


> Lol^
> 
> How you doing Gav? Its currently raining here with lightning and thunder..We got hit by heaps of smog this morning..was crazy. I couldn't even see the road at 4am when driving to work.



hey mate ,ive been good.trying to behave and ween myself off the gear..getting some bad negative effects now.friends almost organizing an intervention.lol. 

Was it fog or smog.. Weve had sick weather. Tore the races to shreds..im sure the entire place was watching us..got real loose.then even worse at casino...with plenty of dramas as usual.

You hit the trips on the weekend? I saw a photo... U get sheebas down there?


----------



## JoshE

Yea i think it was both smoke and fog. We had 2 fires burning yesterday and just then i heard on the news that Perth is getting hit with fog.

Haha any luck at the races or casino? Glad you ran a muck :D Nah didn't trip on the weekend, what photo did you see? The one with the dope glasses? If so, that was when i tried LSD for the first time years ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Thats interesting that amphetamines help you get to sleep. Its the exact opposite for me.
> 
> I get excellent exercise, I've been biking an average of ~10 miles a day for months now, and I try to eat as healthy as possible. My sleeping habits are fine if I smoke before bed, and they are fine if I am clean from smoking (haven't smoked in a week or two). Its when I've been smoking daily, and I stop for 1 or 2 nights, that I really get screwed.



And I take it you only smoke cannabis, not tobacco?

That's really interesting you're even able to take a week or two off from it, I am not able to do this, lmao. 

But hey, you're getting excellent exercise and diet, that's great! 

I'm thinking when you do the whole 1 or 2 nights off max from cannabis thing, you can just take an antihistamine like doxylamine, I think this would be the best way to counteract the insomnia. 

I personally like temazepam but I only use it once in a blue moon.

But yeah it is very interesting that dexedrine helps me get to sleep.  At times it'll be the acute effects that cause me to go to sleep on a short nap, and at other times it'll be when the acute effects are over, I'll be so perfectly relaxed and ready to go to sleep on the comedown. 

I think that this is specifically one of the unique reactions people with ADHD have to amphetamines, and it goes to show how unique we all are.   I really would trade having ADHD for never having to use stimulants ever again though, this is how much I hate having ADHD, I just can't really avoid it sadly.  I can tell I am not growing out of it, and if anything, it's probably getting worse over time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Wow man... DOGS?!
> Now THAT is an alarm clock. Thats pretty interesting :D
> 
> I don't think I've ever even heard of such a heavy sleeper!



It was really cruel and I'm surprised I never got in a physical altercation with my father to be honest with you.  lol

But yeah, that is how bad sleep paralysis, and hypnagogic hallucinations would be for me, when I was a child.  

Over time, hypersomnia and insomnia started interchanging more often and now a days I am a lot better, although I deliberately am taking some time off from my normal sleep schedule now that school is done, and I am about to be moving.  The day comes closer and closer, I am so excited!!!



gavatron@oz said:


> good evening gentlemen,
> 
> how is everyone??
> 
> Any luck with the job hunt ekt?
> 
> Lé capiton have you mad the move? I was a heavy sleeper when a kid,ont time i fell off top bunk bed down against the wall and under the lower bunk..my mum had half the neighbourhood looking for me,and was on the phone to the police as i stumbled out from the bedroom.



lol wow man!

I'm trying to find an apartment that's "just right" (goldie lox and the 3 bears sort of thing) - but I should be making the move very soon.  Hopefully within another week, no more than 2 weeks. 

I'm so glad that you were OK, if I'd have fallen that far I'd have seriously hurt myself.


----------



## muvolution

Hey Ektamine, what kind of bike do you have?

Cap'n - that sounds terrible. 

I have always had sleep issues also, but the only time they got that bad was when I was in my Master's program for architecture. Myself (and honestly, most of my peers) were so sleep- deprived that when I did get a chance to sleep, I never could, and I would often go home at like 6 am from the studio to shower and change only to wake up on my floor/ in a cold shower 2 hours later, late for class, with no idea what happened. 
My roommate at the time and myself invested in 5 communal alarm clocks and we would put them places we couldn't reach so that there was less chance of us turning them off in our sleep. 
Our class started with 96 people and graduated 24, which is about the same rate of attrition as SEALS training, haha. Also, at any one time, I would say 50-70% of the class was on benzos/ amps, usually together. Now that is scary.

During thesis semester it was not uncommon to be up for 5-6 days at a time with 3-4 hours rest in between. Quite simply if you didn't do this, you didn't graduate. I would have no trouble throwing down newspaper and sleeping on the tile floor in studio - doin it homeless style, which was probably the hardest I ever slept.
Most people that I talk to are still having recurring sleep problems from the "conditioning" we performed on ourselves. Talk about a fucked up situation.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good afternoon/morning peeps.



> Hey Ektamine, what kind of bike do you have?



I also want to know this.



> During thesis semester it was not uncommon to be up for 5-6 days at a time with 3-4 hours rest in between. Quite simply if you didn't do this, you didn't graduate. I would have no trouble throwing down newspaper and sleeping on the tile floor in studio - doin it homeless style, which was probably the hardest I ever slept.
> Most people that I talk to are still having recurring sleep problems from the "conditioning" we performed on ourselves. Talk about a fucked up situation.



I fear that I would develop a serious amphetamine habit if I had to condition my sleep schedule to something like that....


----------



## gavatron@oz

*66*

how you been NT- havnt seen you about for a while.whats been happening?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've been really busy - helping people move and driving around, my brother just graduated and my girl's lease ends soon so we've been working on that - as well as finding a new place to live.  

It's thunderstorming here as well, but its actually quite nice.  I do want to be able to ride my bike though....I'm pretty tired of driving after doing a couple hundred miles this weekend.  Even walking would be nice.

Of course, driving is the easiest way to go around the city looking for more "For Rent" signs...

How are you doing man?


----------



## gavatron@oz

IM good thanks , ttying to behave a bit,its only been two days but getting some intense head aches and some interesting mood swings.. Think it will take a while to get back to some form of normality.gkven that i dont have nasty binges ..

Im guessing your on holidays? I have no idea about the the breaks overyour way.we're 6 weeks xmas,2 @easter, 2@  late june ad then another 2 in sep.

Moving sucks the dick, i hate doing it for myself let alone others.. Having a ute ( pickup) i often get suckered into it.do they advertise apartments online,paper or real estate?

What bike you get around on?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

We use craigslist mostly, or just driving around looking for signs on houses.

I ride a vintage Hurcules (the UK brand) fixed gear that some redneck restored and sold to me for cheap, I feel sort of bad because I could tell he just wanted to get rid of it and get some cash to work on another restoration project (funny you mention pickups, he was restoring an older early 1980s Toyota pickup and needed the cash from the bike to buy something for it - so we helped each other out).

Here's a picture of a similar one (mine doesn't have the handbrakes, just a traction brake)

[Tags for size/bandwidth]


*NSFW*:


----------



## gavatron@oz

ahh,,ive got somethig similar myself.not as neat tho.when i get full of piss and bad manners  i always ride it around terrorising the threatened neighbourhood...
I had another one slightly newer but it seized up on me when blind drunk going back go to a house party, so i hid her in the bushes,but it was gone the next day.

Scored tjem both ffom an opp shop.(salvation army)- @ $15 and the other for $18 fully running.

What are the toyota pick ups called?hilux?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

In the 80s they were called "Toyota Pickup", it was the North American Hilux version though.  I know now they're called Tacoma, and were called "T100" for a minute but then Ford sued them (as T100 was an obvious take on "F100", "F150", etc).

My dad used to have an 1987 Mazda B2000 pickup with that little 2.0L 4-cyl in it and a 5-speed manual.  That thing was a tank, no radio, no A/C, no bumpers, great little truck.

As far as bikes go, I used to have a really nice one, but it got stolen


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I've been really busy - helping people move and driving around, my brother just graduated and my girl's lease ends soon so we've been working on that - as well as finding a new place to live.
> 
> It's thunderstorming here as well, but its actually quite nice.  I do want to be able to ride my bike though....I'm pretty tired of driving after doing a couple hundred miles this weekend.  Even walking would be nice.
> 
> Of course, driving is the easiest way to go around the city looking for more "For Rent" signs...
> 
> How are you doing man?



Biking all the way. I haven't had a car/truck/motorcycle for about 2.5/ years now and its been awesome. I live in a small city where I can get anywhere on a bicycle, and there are very few times I look back and wish my truck hadn't broke down (blew its fuel injectors, scrapped it)


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't (or didn't) own a truck! hahaha

Here's a picture of the "Toyota Pickup" (your version is Hilux)


*NSFW*: 










The one the guy that sold me my bike was driving was repainted this awesome dark forest green and had big amber driving lights/foglights installed on the front bumper.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Did you get mazda 1000 at all? Tiny little utes. Or datsun/nissan 1200 utes.? There popular here for ca18s and sr20 upgrades.there the 180 and 200 sx motors. With a big snail bolted to it (turbo) theyre absolute rockets.

Those old cruiser bikes are the shit.you can leave them at the shops,basement,anywhere andthey dont get knocked off.

I want to get one of the 20'' ones that have a long seat and a backrest...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've never seen/heard of the Mazda 1000, we had the "B-series", which went by engine displacement (B2000 was 2.0L, B2200 was 2.2L, B3000 was 3.0L, etc).

Maybe the 1000 was called the B2000 in the U.S.?  Here's what they looked like:


*NSFW*: 










I wanna say I've seen older Nissan 1200's, however.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I feel like I'm the only person who doesn't (or didn't) own a truck! hahaha
> 
> Here's a picture of the "Toyota Pickup" (your version is Hilux)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one the guy that sold me my bike was driving was repainted this awesome dark forest green and had big amber driving lights/foglights installed on the front bumper.



I used to have a Early 90's model 4runner... The thing was a BEAST for 4-wheeling, I used to just take it up the coastal highways here and ramble off the road for miles and miles, whenever and wherever I saw fit 

Heres a pic:





Unfortunately the engine gave out on me right around the time I lost my job, so I was not able to fix it (would've been about the cost I paid to buy it, 3-4k). I was REALLY bummed at first because I loved that machine not just for transportation but for endless recreation too... 4x4 is fucking AWESOME in California (I bet VA has some pretty good forest too, actually).

Anyways, since then I've simply owned one $100 used road bike and no other mode of transportation, and the way I see it I'll probably be on a bike until the next major transportation revolution takes place. There is just no way I'm going back to paying for gas.

Also, riding your bike everyday, at ~10mi + a day, just feels, so. much. better.


----------



## gavatron@oz

^If you look up fast fours and rotaries australia and have looksy they'll have a few..there tiny little fuckers. Hardly a tray on it.

EKTAMINE- how you been? Ive been a bit quiet myself so i havnt been on lurking..seen your reply to a meth thread to me that i posted in ,your right. Ive got plenty of things to look forward to..

You still job hunting?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^We have some crazy roads indeed!  Although I've read that CA has some better "off road recreation areas" that are specifically for driving 4x4's on.  We've got Shenandoah National Park and the Jefferson National Forest/George Washington National Forest as well as a lot of beaches to drive on.  Outer Banks, NC is the best place for 4x4-ing around here though, I went there last summer and drove my friend's Jeep (about the same vintage as your Toyota was) all over the beach, it was awesome!  I've taken my FWD car off-roading, usually by mistake, in those forests I mentioned, taking a wrong turn, etc.


----------



## ektamine

^ Yeah actually, I'm going into a job interview in a few hours here.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^We have some crazy roads indeed!  Although I've read that CA has some better "off road recreation areas" that are specifically for driving 4x4's on.  We've got Shenandoah National Park and the Jefferson National Forest/George Washington National Forest as well as a lot of beaches to drive on.  Outer Banks, NC is the best place for 4x4-ing around here though, I went there last summer and drove my friend's Jeep (about the same vintage as your Toyota was) all over the beach, it was awesome!  I've taken my FWD car off-roading, usually by mistake, in those forests I mentioned, taking a wrong turn, etc.



CA has some fun, and pretty gnarly designated 4x4 areas, but I was always very into illegal 4wheeling because you can just find the most amazing areas, with no one around but you.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I hear that, I really loved driving on the beach though, and being able to do so at night, go out near the surf, make a campfire and some food, drink and smoke some bowls in the moonlight.

Good times

Also, good luck at your interview!


----------



## ektamine

Thanks man...
I hope I get it, its my kinda place. The manager is hippie-dude named shanti that speaks very soft and slow, they serve AMAZING indian cuisine, and its on the middle of the most central downtown street in my city (good tips). Also about a 1 minute bike ride from my Apt.

So I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That sounds like a good job to me, and tips mean caaaasssshhhhh


----------



## ektamine

I know I  tips....

Tips might mean cash to you, but tips mean hash oil to me


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I was about to say that cash means drugs....but yes, in other words

Cash = Hash


----------



## ektamine

DUDE, fucking, SWEET!

I just bought a gram of 5-MeO-DALT for about the price of a burrito 

I'll be stashing this one for a sunny, sunny day. I've been interested in this one for a while though, I fucking love tryptamines.


----------



## gavatron@oz

now i feel like indian...Though its 4am...that might be a while away yet.

Good luck with the intetview..your a waiter if i remember right?? Fuck we dont tip at all so its just your base rate,which im guessing is much higher because of that..but the service is a joke. Every one mopes around like its sunday arvo....


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Y'all are giving me a serious craving for Indian food

I gotta run out and do some errands and such things for a bit, I'll be back on BL later

Good luck man!  Report back on how it went 

edit, change of plans.  Just chewed up a 10mg Dexedrine and I'm making some Texas Toast.  Good stuff.  Gotta get some more food and *motivation* (amphetamines) in me before these errands get done!


----------



## ektamine

I'm leaving to my interview soon, and I decided to look up the joint on Yelp do see if I could find anything to use as an advantage in the interview... This is what I found (which was very reassuring):



> I generally really like Sitar; haven't been back since my bf and I found Khyber Pass down the street, though. I'll probably come back when I'm absolutely dying for prawn korma.
> 
> *Service is fine, the cashiers/servers recently have been these guys who seemed really baked *(in a funny, non-problematic way - except for the time the cashier got our to-go order wrong.) Generally I stick to the samosas (the chana masala that comes alongside can be hit or miss), prawn korma, chicken tikka masala, and saag paneer; can't really comment on much more than that.



LOL
I think I'll fit in just fine here


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> DUDE, fucking, SWEET!
> 
> I just bought a gram of 5-MeO-DALT for about the price of a burrito
> 
> I'll be stashing this one for a sunny, sunny day. I've been interested in this one for a while though, I fucking love tryptamines.



I know the general consensus on BL would seem to say that you should be smoking your Dalt, but I think it's a total waste. It's about a 1 minute long rush of over stimulation and nausea hitting really hard and then it wears off and you say "woah."
I've wasted grams of it just smoking it because that's what I thought was the good way.
But really, eating it is the way to go. Just aim you dosage high and you'll have loads of euphoria, slight visuals, and it will probably last a good 3-5 hours.


----------



## ektamine

Fuck Yea
Got the job, pretty much. I start training asap.
Talk about a weight off my shoulders 

@Laika: Yeah, thats pretty much what I've gathered from extensive research on the subject,
although being a bit of an experience-connoisseur I plan on sampling all ROA's.

I plan on doing an allergy test, of course, but as I am absolutely not a stranger to tryptamines and this one sounds pretty gentle,
I plan to jump right in after that. 

What do you think is a good, strong, oral dosage? 
I will also be experiencing: Plugged, Smoked, and IV. Like I said, I like to try it all :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Congratulations man!


----------



## ektamine

Thanks NT!
Celebratory hash oil is being smoked as we speak


----------



## berry1

Sorry miss post


----------



## berry1

ektamine said:


> Fuck Yea
> Got the job, pretty much. I start training asap.
> Talk about a weight off my shoulders
> 
> @Laika: Yeah, thats pretty much what I've gathered from extensive research on the subject,
> although being a bit of an experience-connoisseur I plan on sampling all ROA's.
> 
> I plan on doing an allergy test, of course, but as I am absolutely not a stranger to tryptamines and this one sounds pretty gentle,
> I plan to jump right in after that.
> 
> What do you think is a good, strong, oral dosage?
> I will also be experiencing: Plugged, Smoked, and IV. Like I said, I like to try it all :D







Congrats mate!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^???

And ektamine, celebrate away my man!


----------



## berry1

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^???
> 
> And ektamine, celebrate away my man!




Congrats = congratulations 8)

what was the question marks for...


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

The question marks are in regards to your "miss post" post, I read it as "Miss. Post" not "mispost" haha

You can click the "Edit" button and delete that post if you would like, just FYI


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I hear that, I really loved driving on the beach though, and being able to do so at night, go out near the surf, make a campfire and some food, drink and smoke some bowls in the moonlight.
> 
> Good times



Yeah man, for real.

I used to fill my truck full of people and just take off into the coastal forests around here, totally off of any kind of road what-so-ever, find a nice spot deep in the woods and chill out for a day with some buds. 

It's really fun, you can get to some cool and pretty remote places.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fuck this shitty life.


----------



## ektamine

Whats troubling you CH?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Yeah man, you okay?

ektamine, I'm sort of kinda still feeling this Dex I took earlier today, I'm digging into my older trance (and my "older" I mean 2000-2009 haha) collection and its reminding me of you and your MDPV-induced electronic music binges ;0


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Yeah man, you okay?
> 
> ektamine, I'm sort of kinda still feeling this Dex I took earlier today, I'm digging into my older trance (and my "older" I mean 2000-2009 haha) collection and its reminding me of you and your MDPV-induced electronic music binges ;0



lol dude, I know you haven't really got much into MDPV (and I'm not advising you to by any means) but I bet to hell you would enjoy staying a weekend with me, my stimulant collection, and my massive sound system 

Death by bass


----------



## theotherside

Just reading through this page.....Congrats ektamine  

EDIT-Captain tell me something good man....that post sounds alarming


----------



## ektamine

kick kicksnare kick kicksnare kick kicksnare kick kicksnare kick kicksnare kick kicksnare
kick kicksnare kick kicksnare kick kicksnare CLAP CLAP CLAP kick kicksnare


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> lol dude, I know you haven't really got much into MDPV (and I'm not advising you to by any means) but I bet to hell you would enjoy staying a weekend with me, my stimulant collection, and my massive sound system
> 
> Death by bass



I'm betting I would!  You know you've got a place to hang any time you decide to venture over to the Dirty Side (that's the east coast) vs. the Shaky Side (that's the west coast).

I know we both do our respective area codes justice when it comes to both stimulants and bass!  What kind of sound system(s)? are you running?

I'm currently listening to Best of Tunnel: 2003 - 2005 [TV Ad].  Good uplifting trance, mainly German stuff with some techno/trance remix of then-current pop songs...you know, before all the hardstyle/gabber/hardcore/dubstep/dubcorewhatever influences started showing up.  It's a classic album to drive to for me.  I'm listening to it on my laptop with my Philips SBC HN110 noise canceling headphones...nothing special, I know, but they're my old standby headphones, unless I'm listening to my turntable, of course


----------



## ektamine

Why is the west coast the shaky side? 'Cause were all fucking tweakers?  *jitters*

Hahaha


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Y'all have earthquakes! hahaha


----------



## ektamine

By the way, I'm running Behringer Truth Passive Studio Monitors hooked up to an old powerful pioneer amp. These things have crystal sound, as they are made for studio monitoring (obviously, haa) rather than home/club listening. 





Ka-motherfucking-boom.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^damn mayyyyynneee, props for having the studio monitors!  Did you get 'em new or used?

Let me see if I can dig up a picture of my thrift-store speakers, I'm using a newer RadioShack sourced 5.1 amp set up in 2.0 stereo mode, I wanna say its pushing 100w per channel.

Edit:  Here they are:  (tags for bandwidth only)


*NSFW*: 










I use those for parties, etc.  They're rated at 200 watts each, although I've cranked the amp all the way up in regular stereo mode with all EQ settings (on Winamp, the computer's sound card, and the amplifier) cranked up and this track at about 4:00 in (which has some pretty hard bass along with a nice hi-hat, I usually use it to test speakers/headphones) and some distortion showed up, mainly on the upper frequencies.  For parties, however, they're ideal, because they have decent enough bass response for a dirty dance track.  I don't have a subwoofer and don't really have the desire to get one at this point...


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Y'all have earthquakes! hahaha



Yeah... earthquakes are fucking awesome. Were long-overdue for a major bitch-slap-of-an-earthquake actually. I won't mind, it'll purge the coastlines of all the rich folk who built houses on the fucking cliffs – something even the fucking neanderthals were smart enough _not to do_.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^damn mayyyyynneee, props for having the studio monitors!  Did you get 'em new or used?
> 
> Let me see if I can dig up a picture of my thrift-store speakers, I'm using a newer RadioShack sourced 5.1 amp set up in 2.0 stereo mode, I wanna say its pushing 100w per channel.



Got 'em used actually off craigslist, they were pretty cheap.
And the amp I already had.

But yeah, studio monitors are the way to go unless you wanna fork out the money for a professionally designed home system (not talking consumer home theater system garbage). In addition to full-frequency response listening, they have FAR enough bass to avoid buying a subwoofer unless you're trying to turn your house into a fucking commercial EDM venue.

Well hey, at least you got the amp! You can find monitors like the ones I have for very cheap if you already have an amp. I don't think my amp is much more powerful than that, so you should be able to run most average monitors on it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have just had an exceedingly rough year and I don't know how I am still living.  It is a mystery to me.  

Other than the theory I have in which god would not want a dead human punching back but an alive one.  He must get off on the screams of horror and disgust.  

And, therefore, fuck god.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I agree, god sucks.  I think God/god is a human invention anyway, a manifestation of reality.  Anyway, that's for after I eat more LSD.



> But yeah, studio monitors are the way to go unless you wanna fork out the money for a professionally designed home system (not talking consumer home theater system garbage). In addition to full-frequency response listening, they have FAR enough bass to avoid buying a subwoofer unless you're trying to turn your house into a fucking commercial EDM venue.
> 
> Well hey, at least you got the amp! You can find monitors like the ones I have for very cheap if you already have an amp. I don't think my amp is much more powerful than that, so you should be able to run most average monitors on it.



Yeah man, the amplifier was/is the most expensive part of my current setup.  I opted for the cheaper $100 turntable and the $250 amplifier system.  I can use it for 5.1 if I ever want to do a surround sound, although I probably never will, I'm a stereo kind of guy.  Works very well if I want to lay on the floor, put my (other) headphones on, smoke a bowl or two and listen to a vinyl rock record from the 1970s.  The way they were made to be listened to.  

In regards to the subwoofer thing, that's exactly why I don't have one.  The cops have gotten called on the parties I've thrown where I play EDM...without a subwoofer...and most of my friends don't even want to listen to EDM, so when they're finally in the mood, I tend to go nuts with it.  My girlfriend's setup at her house is even better than mine, but she has smaller speakers, but a vintage Pioneer turntable and an even more vintage Technics amplifier from the late 1970s.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I agree, god sucks.  I think God/god is a human invention anyway, a manifestation of reality.  Anyway, that's for after I eat more LSD.



Good point.  


*NSFW*: 



Join me brother of blood. Help me create a war.
We are just puppets dancing the way they want us to.
And I have grown weary of it. I want to spill their blood.
Nothing shall remain holy.
Body parts and severed heads shall fill the landscape.
Above the corpses we shall stand proud and laugh at their disgrace.
Our veins we shall slit, spilling our blood on the butchered bodies.
Laughing till death.
We were masters of life and death in that specific moment.
And we chose death.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Where are those lyrics/words from?

I have to modify my earlier statement about god/God being a manifestation of reality, god/God/whatever else you want to call it (I mostly subscribe to Buddhist spiritual views so I don't really like the term "god" anyway).  It (god/God) is more of a manifestation of humanity's perception of reality, time, past/present/future, their existence or lack thereof, etc.  Much simpler to explain to people that there's a dude in the sky that looks a lot like Gandalf/Odin than attempting to explain how one's soul/spirit fits in with the bigger picture of existence and reality.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^Where are those lyrics/words from?



One of my favorite metal bands of all time.  

Let me try to see if I can find an interview about this dude named Ynleborgaz.  Here we go..

He is interviewed about his two major projects, MaC...KY as well as Agantyr.  

Call me crazy, I am sure many of you will, but I hope to make a noise tribute to MaC...KY's first full length, I even have a psychedelic take on the cover art prepared.  

I also can listen to the lyrics in the songs despite him screaming most of it (there is a female vocalist who takes over for select lines).


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> and most of my friends don't even want to listen to EDM, so when they're finally in the mood, I tend to go nuts with it.





I'm the same way, except all my friends listen to EDM all the time. Everyone seems to like very different genres of EDM.
But whenever the stereo is in my control.... its HOUSE TIME mofucka 

I get tired of all their dubstep too fast. I mean I like dubstep, but the fucking masses adopted it as the 'cool genre of EDM' and every since then its all I fucking hear.

Ever listen to UK Garage?

Theres some cool Garage/Bassline/4x4 stuff out there.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Very nice, I'm about to dip out in a few minutes, I'll peep the link when I'm back online for longer than 30 seconds however 

EDIT:



ektamine said:


> I'm the same way, except all my friends listen to EDM all the time. Everyone seems to like very different genres of EDM.
> But whenever the stereo is in my control.... its HOUSE TIME mofucka
> 
> I get tired of all their dubstep too fast. I mean I like dubstep, but the fucking masses adopted it as the 'cool genre of EDM' and every since then its all I fucking hear.
> 
> Ever listen to UK Garage?
> 
> Theres some cool Garage/Bassline/4x4 stuff out there.



I get tired of dubstep faster and faster lately, mainly because when I go to a party where people are actually listening to EDM...they're more likely than not playing nothing but dubstep...so I have to go change the music to trance, or pretty much anything with a 4/4 bassline.  I was actually tripsitting three people who were on 2C-B a bit ago and one of the people had brought their laptop and they had nothing but dubstep on it.  I mean, I've never done 2C-B but I've done 2C-I many times and 2C-E...and trance was the only electronic music I really, really enjoyed while tripping on those drugs.  

I've never heard UK Garage however, care to make some recommendations?

I'm dipping out right now, but I'll peep on those when I get back online later as well


----------



## ektamine

Yo NT - Here are some pics of me ramblin' in my favorite spot (a state-owned large piece of empty property me and my brother figured out how to get into, nothing there but untouched land on the side of the coastal California cliffs):
















Not a single road, or even tire tracks, in the whole place.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nice pics ektamine!


----------



## ektamine

Thanks Captain 

Hey NT, when you get the chance shoot me over some recommendations (names or links) of some good trance. Trance is one EDM genre I know nothing about, other than the main-est of mainstream (Tiesto, Paul Oakenfold, ATB, Kaskade, Deadmau5, etc).

I've heard some really good trance live, but I always have trouble sorting through the average and shitty stuff on teh internetz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Today went well!


----------



## ektamine

SOME DIRTY FUCKING FIDGET
runs through my veins


Good morning NMI


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> SOME DIRTY FUCKING FIDGET
> runs through my veins
> 
> 
> Good morning NMI



Everything all right ektamine?


----------



## ektamine

Haha yeah just typical case of ekta-mania :D

Don't mind me, it should wear off any minute now.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Haha yeah just typical case of ekta-mania :D
> 
> Don't mind me, it should wear off any minute now.



lol at etka-mania.  

Sounds like fun.


----------



## ektamine

And Laika has effectively killed my mania with a picture of that horribly scary.... 'cat'.


----------



## coelophysis

Hah 
Thanks captain btw, I've been double posting all over the place for some reason today.


----------



## ektamine

dat dun make none sense at all


----------



## coelophysis

lol double posting while talking about my double posts.


----------



## Carver Slice

...double time and double rhymes


----------



## ektamine

Laika: What are some of your favorite Of Montreal albums?
I was only really familiar with Skeletal Lamping and False Priest but I just DL'd their discography and its fucking huge, looking for a good place to start.

Carver: How you doing man? I need some fresh tunage, got any recommendations?


----------



## coelophysis

Satanic Panic In The Attic
Sunlandic Twins
Hissing Fauna (easily the most accessible)
Aldhils Arboretum

Anything earlier than aldhis is really really hard to get into..


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Carver: How you doing man? I need some fresh tunage, got any recommendations?



Whats up brother I'm doing great,  I'm listening to this

Not a new tune per say,  but it's one of my all time favs   

Love and Light


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've noticed that BL has been much slower today, it's either hanging on loading in general, or crashes when I reply to posts.  I've been double posting as well....no worries


----------



## ektamine

NtothemotherfuckingT

Wheres all the good trance?
Read my earlier post, if ya got time 



ektamine said:


> Hey NT, when you get the chance shoot me over some recommendations (names or links) of some good trance. Trance is one EDM genre I know nothing about, other than the main-est of mainstream (Tiesto, Paul Oakenfold, ATB, Kaskade, Deadmau5, etc).
> 
> I've heard some really good trance live, but I always have trouble sorting through the average and shitty stuff on teh internetz


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

haha, I'm about to run out actually, but here's some youtube links to keep you satisfied in the meantime (being on stimulants and/or any other drugs is *required*):

Ziggy X - Geschwindigkeitsrausch 

Beat Providers - Intensive Care

Cosmic Gate - Tomorrow (Club Rotation Edit)

U96 - Das Boot (Original Version)

Jim Noizer - Reloaded

Datura - Yerba Del Diablo Part 2 (Juca Rosa Mix)

The R3bels - First Time

United Beats - Por Qué No (Alex Megane Radio Edit)

Megara vs DJ Lee - Chaos (Single Edit) 

The Cosmic Gate, Jim Noizer, and Datura tracks are favorites of mine to listen to while tripping/speeding


----------



## ektamine

Haha yeah I used to love cosmic gate before I even knew what EDM was. Classic stuff.

Thanks for the links, CheckinItNow


----------



## theotherside

Thanks for that list NT....now my night is getting a little more interesting. 
So how has everyone's week been going? Wed. humpday is always a hard one.


----------



## ektamine

Going well, going well...

Hoping to pick up some of this stuff soon


----------



## theotherside

^^Don't they use that to sedate horses....

That photo looks scary old...like those old bottles of morphine or something.


----------



## ektamine

^ I use it to sedate me, I don't know what the rest of the world uses it for, and frankly I don't care as long as they keep making it 

Those bottles are actually probably recent, as the photo is recent, and they still ship K in those old school injection ampules.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

"FOR SLOW IM USE ONLY"    I'm digging the old school "C-III" symbol too!

and regarding Cosmic Gate..."Exploration of Space" was the EDM track that got me into electronic music way back in the day.  Good stuff.  Cosmic Gate will always be a good fallback.


----------



## ektamine

HAHA, thats awesome. The album that exploration of space was on was the first EDM I ever listened to on MDMA.

That, and ATB.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

This album?   ("No More Sleep" is an awesome title for an album that you know sounds badass while on lots and lots of stimulants)






Good stuff man, I just downloaded their latest album, "Back 2 The Future".  It has an electro/dub remix of Exploration of Space on it.  It's actually really sick.

In regards to the old morphine bottles, I have a few of these around (they're empty, of course)


----------



## ektamine

Yep, No More Sleep.

A purely golden classic.


----------



## theotherside

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> This album?   ("No More Sleep" is an awesome title for an album that you know sounds badass while on lots and lots of stimulants)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff man, I just downloaded their latest album, "Back 2 The Future".  It has an electro/dub remix of Exploration of Space on it.  It's actually really sick.
> 
> In regards to the old morphine bottles, I have a few of these around (they're empty, of course)



oh so yummy NT...making me drool right about now. Guess this last norco of the night will have to do


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

TOS26, I got the bottles empty from a paramedic friend of mine who grabbed them after they were used.  He knows I have an appreciation for these types of things.  

Yeah dude, I'm glad theres another Cosmic Gate fan on Bluelight, I still use their earlier stuff ("The Drums" and "No More Sleep" -era stuff) as my gold standard for comparison whenever I hear other electronic music.  I know that's not entirely fair, but oh well.

Anyway, speaking of comparison, what's your cocktail for this evening (afternoon?).  I just took another 0.5mg lorazepam, I'm drinking a can of Pabst Blue Ribbon, watching Mythbusters and takin' it easy.  Going to the bar soon with my girl for some more drinks and meal number two of the day.  

Should be a good evening, what are everybody else's plans?


----------



## theotherside

Ahh a bar on a wed. night NT...I would love to but work will come so fast in the morning. I am just on my normal feel goods jamming some Lotus-Flower Sermon..one my favorite jazz/rock jam bands of all time  sounds so yummy!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^What are your normal feel goods??


----------



## theotherside

On my weekday maint.....meaning norcos/soma/low dose benzo. Also took a few hits of some buds a minute ago which is why this album is jamming so hard


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

haha excellent!

I'm currently at 1mg lorazepam and two beers, I drank one earlier today but that was many hours ago.  Haven't smoked any cannabis in a few days and haven't consumed any opiates today either, taking a much needed break from dextroamphetamine and all other stimulants (including caffeine) today.  Feels pretty good, somehow.

I have a feeling that after we hit up the bar and get a full stomach and a few drinks, I'll snort some buprenorphine to top it off.

Last night I snorted a lot more bupe than I usually do, and took 25mg diphenhydramine on top of it...knocked me right out, felt great to seriously nod out again for a change.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Hah
> Thanks captain btw, I've been double posting all over the place for some reason today.



It happens to me all the time, it's just something about Bluelight IMO. *shrugs*

I don't mind it though, this forum rocks minus the occasional lag out (which is next to non-existent now that we've gotten through with a lot of pending deletion :D)

How's everyone else doing?  I'm having a good day all things considered.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Things are going quite well!

Glad to hear you're doing better Captain!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Going well, going well...
> 
> Hoping to pick up some of this stuff soon



*creams pants*

Awesome ektamine!  

When I came across pure ketamine, someone had already evaporated off the solution part of it.  



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Things are going quite well!
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing better Captain!



Thanks NT, I was in the middle of taking a 3 day break off of d-amp, it was rather rough.  I feel plenty better now.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I hear that, my girlfriend and I are taking a break from d-amp (and all other stimulants) today and it's been a pretty lazy day, but it feels good at the same time.  A small amount of lorazepam is helping with that too.

I know I'm going to get a great night's sleep tonight and the next time I take dextroamphetamine, it will be that much more effective.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I hear that, my girlfriend and I are taking a break from d-amp (and all other stimulants) today and it's been a pretty lazy day, but it feels good at the same time.  A small amount of lorazepam is helping with that too.
> 
> I know I'm going to get a great night's sleep tonight and the next time I take dextroamphetamine, it will be that much more effective.



When I was taking it for school, and had to use it more often than not - it's not how I like to have to use the medication but I did it because I wanted to do well in school.

Now I just want to feel normal lmao!  

I really need to learn to use anxiolytics better.  I only really have severe anxiety/panic every month or so and I never take a benzo if I have it.  *shrugs* I am fine with using it for getting to sleep but anxiety is harder to know when I should use a benzo for it.  Oh well.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

My psychiatrist told me to basically take 1mg lorazepam daily, which I am trying really hard to *not* do, because then my tolerance would go up and that 1mg wouldn't do too much for me when I actually have a panic attack.  I'm still at the point where if I space 1mg out for a day (0.5mg in the morning, 0.5mg in the evening), I'm nice and mellow all day, zero anxiety, no panic or worry, etc.  

The most I've had to take during a full-blown panic attack was 1.5mg lorazepam and it was probably overkill.  The nice thing about the anxiety-killing benzos like lorazepam is that even with some tolerance, they still knock anxiety attacks down in their tracks.  

I say don't use 'em unless you need them.  I feel better just knowing I have an Ativan or two with me or near me so if I do have a panic attack, I can kill it really quick.  Sort of an "insurance policy"...


----------



## the toad

Captain.Heroin said:


> *creams pants*
> 
> Awesome ektamine!
> 
> When I came across pure ketamine, someone had already evaporated off the solution part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NT, I was in the middle of taking a 3 day break off of d-amp, it was rather rough.  I feel plenty better now.



Haha my goodness the momories this brigns back... the ones I had were Ketaset brand but the same size/strength... its amazing the stuff you can dig out of the trash of your veterinarian neighbor... 6 bottles, unopened... this was 9 or 10 years ago but yea lol... 

I just ordered 3g of methoxetamine online... ill make a post. With pics when I receive it... but yea... ket has become expensive and rare.... I only learned of mxe fairly recently and only found out its an RC available for purchase about 2 weeks ago..


----------



## coelophysis

^ MXE ftw


----------



## the toad

@laika- wha huh what? Everything I've found says its even better than ket... cept a few ppl that tripped out... but I've never had those sorta probs with stuff...

Do you have something to warn me about that I'm missing?


----------



## theotherside

No MXE is a wonderful addition to the wonderful world of  inducers IMO. I think Laika was saying FTW...for the win.


----------



## the toad

Thanks @TOS... lol... I was like "damn just my luck, I only hear the bad shit AFTER I order it lol...

In the interest of harm reduction I would suggest anyone purchasing RC's also purchase a milligram scale so that they aren't trying to "eyeball 10mg" etc... unless you've spent a lot of time measuting out milligrams on a scale in a lab setting don't just assume a "small amount" will be safe... 10mg is hardly visible for some substances...


----------



## theotherside

Chemically Insane said:


> Thanks @TOS... lol... I was like "damn just my luck, I only hear the bad shit AFTER I order it lol...
> 
> In the interest of harm reduction I would suggest anyone purchasing RC's also purchase a milligram scale so that they aren't trying to "eyeball 10mg" etc... unless you've spent a lot of time measuting out milligrams on a scale in a lab setting don't just assume a "small amount" will be safe... 10mg is hardly visible for some substances...



Excellent post man...I like you already  I can't stress enough on this forum how important a milligram scale is for research. All anyone has to do is look at the disaster stories that happened from eyeballed doses of phenazepam. 
By the way start low with your MXE and work your way up. I enjoy it in small doses so maybe that is just my taste but you might be surprised how effective small doses can be.


----------



## the toad

theotherside26 said:


> Excellent post man...I like you already  I can't stress enough on this forum how important a milligram scale is for research. All anyone has to do is look at the disaster stories that happened from eyeballed doses of phenazepam.
> By the way start low with your MXE and work your way up. I enjoy it in small doses so maybe that is just my taste but you might be surprised how effective small doses can be.



Yes another great point... back in the day I used to figure a "average high dose" as my starting point... I thought "I'm a pro, I can handle 'high dose' fine" well this is not a good method... I spent lots of nights tripping in a bad way or blacked out and doing all sorta crazy shit... or just passsed out and done... not to mention the hangovers and poisonings.... 

Its stupid... I honestly feel as though my mind isn't as sharp as it used to be and I honestly belive drug abuse has played a major part in that... its not a huge thing but the little shit that I used to just remeber or know are now not so clear in memory and I don't remeber all the little details about stuff that I used to.... my math has gotten worse in fact... even the same stuff I should know...

If only one person listens to my advice about moderation and can avoid making some mistakes I did, I will feel I have contributed on this website... I hope everyone can learn from my mistakes but tats not realistic... 

But to anyone who thinks its cool to be "the most fucked up person at the place" or be the "person who can do thee most drugs" don't be that guy/girl... be the smart one who can advise others and leads by example... ie how to not be retarded


----------



## ektamine

FUCK THE USPS.

Do you they just fucking fire you if you show ANY signs of competence? I mean what the fuck?
They *always* fuck up. Always. They *never* do not fuck up. They are a horribly incompetent worthless business.

/End heavily exaggerated rant

But seriously USPS... could you just like, for once, give me my drugs when you SAY you are going to give me my drugs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> My psychiatrist told me to basically take 1mg lorazepam daily, which I am trying really hard to *not* do, because then my tolerance would go up and that 1mg wouldn't do too much for me when I actually have a panic attack.  I'm still at the point where if I space 1mg out for a day (0.5mg in the morning, 0.5mg in the evening), I'm nice and mellow all day, zero anxiety, no panic or worry, etc.
> 
> The most I've had to take during a full-blown panic attack was 1.5mg lorazepam and it was probably overkill.  The nice thing about the anxiety-killing benzos like lorazepam is that even with some tolerance, they still knock anxiety attacks down in their tracks.
> 
> I say don't use 'em unless you need them.  I feel better just knowing I have an Ativan or two with me or near me so if I do have a panic attack, I can kill it really quick.  Sort of an "insurance policy"...



Lorazepam doesn't help my anxiety though.  I wish it did, but it just doesn't.  *shrugs*



Chemically Insane said:


> @laika- wha huh what? Everything I've found says its even better than ket... cept a few ppl that tripped out... but I've never had those sorta probs with stuff...
> 
> Do you have something to warn me about that I'm missing?



It's not as safe as ketamine, you can't keep redosing it.  It can be potentially life threatening, I have talked to a few people who had ER admissions because of it, either by itself in excess or in a combination with another drug.



ektamine said:


> FUCK THE USPS.
> 
> Do you they just fucking fire you if you show ANY signs of competence? I mean what the fuck?
> They *always* fuck up. Always. They *never* do not fuck up. They are a horribly incompetent worthless business.
> 
> /End heavily exaggerated rant
> 
> But seriously USPS... could you just like, for once, give me my drugs when you SAY you are going to give me my drugs?



The problems with USPS:  

1) ordering internationally will always take a lot of time
2) no matter what service you select, it takes just as long to get there.
3) unless it's within a city, they CANNOT overnight ANYTHING.  It will take 2+ days.
4) media mail WILL be inspected, and if it's not media mail, they'll keep it, mail it empty, or return it to you and keep your money.  You CANNOT even leave a simple "thank you" note in with a book or CD. 
5) if it's over 13 ounces it's not going to be able to be mailed under first class.  
6) I can only pre-pay for priority and other expensive options online, not first class or parcel postage or whatever it's called.  

If you get drugs in the mail - long story short - do not use USPS as a courier.


----------



## ektamine

They were delivering a tracked package from SoCal to NorCal.

It has been 'out for delivery' since 8:00am. At 7:00pm I checked their website, says 'delivered'. Checked my mailbox (which has a lock) and its empty. Went *back* to the website to verify the shipping address, and its correct.

So basically their incompetent dumbfuck workers just lost my drugs, or something.


----------



## the toad

Damn @ektamine... that's shitty... I've never had any problems mailing "ANYTHING" Within the usa by first class mail... I've also never had any issues with legal rcs etc from any point of origin...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> They were delivering a tracked package from SoCal to NorCal.
> 
> It has been 'out for delivery' since 8:00am. At 7:00pm I checked their website, says 'delivered'. Checked my mailbox (which has a lock) and its empty. Went *back* to the website to verify the shipping address, and its correct.
> 
> So basically their incompetent dumbfuck workers just lost my drugs, or something.



I have had packages delivered when it doesn't even say that on the tracking.

My thoughts:  someone has access to your locked mailbox; a roommate, a landlord, someone.  Right?  I'm assuming so.  

Could they have gotten it?

If it was discovered what was inside, the people who found it might have just kept it for themselves, sadly.  

This is why I only go with UPS for overnighted deliveries.  

I hate it when people go "oh just don't use drugs" - nah, what if I order a bunch of CD's, and some USPS twat decides "oh that would look good in my collection instead *joink* gone!" - wtf!  That has nothing to do with what drugs I use or not.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have had packages delivered when it doesn't even say that on the tracking.
> 
> My thoughts:  someone has access to your locked mailbox; a roommate, a landlord, someone.  Right?  I'm assuming so.
> 
> Could they have gotten it?
> 
> If it was discovered what was inside, the people who found it might have just kept it for themselves, sadly.
> 
> This is why I only go with UPS for overnighted deliveries.
> 
> I hate it when people go "oh just don't use drugs" - nah, what if I order a bunch of CD's, and some USPS twat decides "oh that would look good in my collection instead *joink* gone!" - wtf!  That has nothing to do with what drugs I use or not.



I live alone, I checked it *right* after it was supposedly 'delivered', I am the only one besides the property manger that has a key to the mailbox, and hes on vacation. The only thing I can think of is maybe since it had a tracking number it was a larger parcel (my mailbox is the envelop only size, cant fit bigger parcels).... so maybe they dropped it in the managers office, and since hes on vacation it could be sitting in there...

Either way... argggghhh


----------



## theotherside

This happened to me the other night ektamine. The person shipped priority and I got a notice that I had to pick it up at the post office. When I got there the person had shipped 2 day so they didn't want to leave the giant package in my small box..even though it would have fit perfectly.


----------



## ektamine

Yeah... I'm gonna call the manager tomorrow and see if there is someone around that can check the property office for it, if not I'll call the post office (uggh... they are as bad as the DMV).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> I live alone, I checked it *right* after it was supposedly 'delivered', I am the only one besides the property manger that has a key to the mailbox, and hes on vacation. The only thing I can think of is maybe since it had a tracking number it was a larger parcel (my mailbox is the envelop only size, cant fit bigger parcels).... so maybe they dropped it in the managers office, and since hes on vacation it could be sitting in there...
> 
> Either way... argggghhh



Oh yeah, they always do that to mine too.

They often will leave a piece of paper saying the parcel was left at the manager's office.  

If it's sitting there for you - which it likely is - you can enjoy it later, think of it that way.


----------



## the toad

Without being too specific... do you "need" the package. Immediately? Or you just wanna know its safe? Cuz that would make a massive diff for me back in the day :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Without being too specific... do you "need" the package. Immediately? Or you just wanna know its safe? Cuz that would make a massive diff for me back in the day :/



I personally just like to know my shit is safe, that's all.  

I'm not ektamine but that's how I am lol.


----------



## the toad

Yea me too now, but back in the day I used to rely on certain mail to keep me out of w/d's... and if one hadn't had shown up ever id have been going apeshit lol... glad those days are long gone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Yea me too now, but back in the day I used to rely on certain mail to keep me out of w/d's... and if one hadn't had shown up ever id have been going apeshit lol... glad those days are long gone



I'm glad to hear that too! 

I have been off heroin for at least 1.5 to 2 years now.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey Chem, no I was not naysaying in any way 
Though I've never done K. I can just tell perhaps about certain stuff.


----------



## the toad

It would be cool if you were... I have zero personal experience with mxe, only ket (which I love)... all I have to go on is what I've heard from others, so I was just thinking maybe you knew something I didn't... no probs


----------



## coelophysis

I know if you like K then you'll absolutely love it.
I'm curious(since I've never done K) to know how the two compare.
My bets would be on "MXE ftw"
(ftw = for the win)


----------



## the toad

Laika said:


> I know if you like K then you'll absolutely love it.
> I'm curious(since I've never done K) to know how the two compare.
> My bets would be on "MXE ftw"
> (ftw = for the win)



Ha ok I was thinking ftw = fuck the world... I was like "really, that bad huh" lol

I'm in the same boat with my curiousity between mxe and k... ill be posting on this when I have info to share


----------



## ektamine

Laika, I'll compare the two as soon as I get my first paycheck 

I've never done MXE but I've done hundreds and hundreds of shots of K.
I'll be getting some MXE in the next couple of weeks.

My expectations are that neither will rank higher than the other because they are both very different.
With K you can reach full dissociation, i.e. a state just before unconsciousness where you can't move, see, feel, think, etc... All you can do is observe, but with no sensory data to observe. It kinda feels like a state of pure nothing, when you dose high enough. Absolute nothing.

MXE, from all reports I've read of people experienced in both, isn't able to produce a 'Hole' like this, i.e. you stay lucid throughout the experience, even if its only a little bit. However, it seems (you would know better than me) that MXE has a stronger visual/pyschedelic/dreamy/euphoric side to it.

So I think the two are probably both equally good, but for different applications. You don't want to shoot 200mg of K at a party. You would zap out, start drooling all over yourself, from the outside it would look like your pretty much unconscious.

MXE sounds like it would be way more fun in situations where staying awake / conscious would be a wise idea.


----------



## coelophysis

How much are you getting? It would seem a fair percentage of the consensus recognized or experienced it's abuse potential.


----------



## ektamine

Just a gram, can't afford more.

To be totally honest, I'm fine if it turns into short-term abuse. I used to order 10-20g of K at a
time and I would use it as frequently as possible in order to avoid tolerance build-up (which
prevents you from reaching a K-Hole almost entirely). And many years before that, I had a long
relationship with DXM.

But it (dissociative abuse) doesn't seem to effect my life too much, and its very easy to halt. I
think one of the reasons for this is because tolerance builds almost instantly on the NMDA
receptors, which are responsible for the part of dissociatives that I like most. So using daily never
worked out for me, its just too big of a waste of finances. 

Stimulant addiction, on the other hand.. has kinda ran me into the ground a couple times before.


----------



## the toad

I'm getting 3g... not too worried about overusing... that hasn't been a problem for me in a long time even with stuff I was addicted to before... but again... we will see I suppose lol


----------



## coelophysis

I've had a long love affair with DXM also, but never got around to K.
I think most certainly short term abuse is fine, though shouldn't be promoted for such a new chem.

Also the afterglow is out of this world. Just you wait and see.

It didn't change me, but it made me begin to change my surroundings for the better of myself. I know that might sound weird and out there. But maybe you'll see what I'm saying the following day after using.


----------



## coelophysis

I've had a long love affair with DXM also, but never got around to K.
I think most certainly short term abuse is fine, though shouldn't be promoted for such a new chem.

Also the afterglow is out of this world. Just you wait and see.

It didn't change me, but it made me begin to change my surroundings for the better of myself. I know that might sound weird and out there. But maybe you'll see what I'm saying the following day after using.


----------



## ektamine

You tell 'em Laika


----------



## coelophysis

I'll tell em twice.


----------



## coelophysis

lolrelevent


----------



## ektamine

hahaha
wtf


----------



## Captain.Heroin

"That happened...and we all let it happen."


----------



## muvolution

The last thing I heard yesterday before I woke up this morning was my surgeon saying, "Let's do 200mics of fent since 100 didn't seem to do it last time." Then the white liquid started being pushed into my IV by the anesthesiologist and my laughing my face off for at least 2 minutes because It sounded like someone was playing with the whammy bar attached to my brain.
I don't know what the fuck kind of mixture they use, but that last one had a lil somethin special in it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> The last thing I heard yesterday before I woke up this morning was my surgeon saying, "Let's do 200mics of fent since 100 didn't seem to do it last time." Then the white liquid started being pushed into my IV by the anesthesiologist and my laughing my face off for at least 2 minutes because It sounded like someone was playing with the whammy bar attached to my brain.
> I don't know what the fuck kind of mixture they use, but that last one had a lil somethin special in it.



Probably fentanyl + midazolam; I was out within seconds from this combo, before they even finished plunging the luer lock syringe.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I'm pretty sure that's the combo I got when I got my wisdom teeth removed, with nitrous oxide + oxygen mixture on top of that.  Good times.  I was out before I could count back.

They told me to count back from 100, the last thing I remember saying was "97...is it kicked in yet?" and that was when I woke up, six hours later.  Later on I remembered waking up _during_ the procedure, seeing the doctor, seeing the doctor turn a knob and then I went right back under.  Felt no pain whatsoever.  

Insane stuff, the midazolam + fentanyl combination...


----------



## the toad

I have only been put under a couple times but I woke up mid procedure for the last one.. I couldn't move but I couldhear everything and feel them working.. not pain just felt them touching me and doing stuff... then they took me into the recovery room and I sat there a bit the same way then finally my body came bback to me after about a half hour of laying in recovery... this happened fast like one  second I couldn't move the next I felt totally normal... not high or nothing... just tons of pain all of a sudden...  they gave me 2mg of diilaudid in my iv and asked if that was better... I didn't want to tell them i was an addict and my normal iv dose was 8-10mg and their 2mg was useless... so I said no can I hav another... they said no so I just got up and walked out to my car and fixed up...

I walked back in the recovery room 20 mins later and they were flipping out saying you can't do that... I said fuck you I'm just gonna leave then... apparently they called the cops on me... said I was under anesthesia and ran out of recovery lol... they kept calling my cell phone saying I had to coome back or go. To the police staton lol... I just went to a friends and chilled there till the next day and went back to the hospital and told them I left. Because you ppl don't know shit about drugs...

Can you believe the hospital called the cops on a patient for leaving... I thought this was a free country and I could leave a hospital whenever I want...


----------



## Fixed5217

Chemically Insane said:


> I have only been put under a couple times but I woke up mid procedure for the last one.. I couldn't move but I couldhear everything and feel them working.. not pain just felt them touching me and doing stuff... then they took me into the recovery room and I sat there a bit the same way then finally my body came bback to me after about a half hour of laying in recovery... this happened fast like one  second I couldn't move the next I felt totally normal... not high or nothing... just tons of pain all of a sudden...  they gave me 2mg of diilaudid in my iv and asked if that was better... I didn't want to tell them i was an addict and my normal iv dose was 8-10mg and their 2mg was useless... so I said no can I hav another... they said no so I just got up and walked out to my car and fixed up...
> 
> I walked back in the recovery room 20 mins later and they were flipping out saying you can't do that... I said fuck you I'm just gonna leave then... apparently they called the cops on me... said I was under anesthesia and ran out of recovery lol... they kept calling my cell phone saying I had to coome back or go. To the police staton lol... I just went to a friends and chilled there till the next day and went back to the hospital and told them I left. Because you ppl don't know shit about drugs...
> 
> Can you believe the hospital called the cops on a patient for leaving... I thought this was a free country and I could leave a hospital whenever I want...



damn duuude...i was semi-awake during my oral surgery; i didn't have a tolerance to whatever they gave me, but I have a high tolerance to substances in general--so i think their mg/kg calculation was a little low.

Would have loved to see the look on those nurses faces though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good afternoon!


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Good afternoon everyone.




Everyone, Good afternoon


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You drinking wine, ektamine?


----------



## muvolution

I've been under 4 times in 4 months - when the (very cute) nurse was putting the IV in she was like, "oh, next time we are going to have to move to your hand, but it looks like your IV's are still healing pretty well." I got some B12 cream when I left since they want to keep using the same location. I guess that means I'll have to change my location, but is quite the testament to proper procedure, since if they can't tell I'm shooting drugs, I don't know who could.

When I woke up I tried to talk to the doctor, "brrg hey mannnn do you sink tomorrow at my checkuuuuup you coul write me a script for medical mariwana?" He just laughed.


----------



## ektamine

You wanna see what I'm drinking NT?






Take me back
To the mothership
Where I got my click
Where I do my shit
Beam Me Up


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Now there's a drink!  

What dosage are you looking at?


----------



## ektamine

1mg to start.

Well, what I think is 1mg. 
Weighed out 10mg, and liquid diluted it into 10ml of IPA. 
Used an insulin syringe to extract 1ml, which should equal 1mg.

So depending on how off my MG Scale was, between .5mg and 2mg


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> When I woke up I tried to talk to the doctor, "brrg hey mannnn do you sink tomorrow at my checkuuuuup you coul write me a script for medical mariwana?" He just laughed.



Dude, thats fucking hilarious!! 

I'm guessing you didn't get it?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> 1mg to start.
> 
> Well, what I think is 1mg.
> Weighed out 10mg, and liquid diluted it into 10ml of IPA.
> Used an insulin syringe to extract 1ml, which should equal 1mg.
> 
> So depending on how off my MG Scale was, between .5mg and 2mg




That's a pretty big difference for benzos - how much phenaze experience do you have?


----------



## ektamine

a LOT.

Most of it good, some of it very, VERY bad (waking up in jail cell, losing money, blacking out for 2-3 days around town, etc).

But all the bad stuff came from eyeballing.
I've gone through grams of this stuff, which is 1000's of doses.


----------



## ektamine

I used to make these bad ass *invisible caps of doom* with phenaz, like this:

I'd buy a pack of empty gel caps, and open up 10 or so and prop them upright. Then I'd take my Phenazepam/IPA solution and use a syringe to drop 1ml in each cap. I'd leave the caps open and upright with a fan blowing over the top until all the IPA had evaporated (IPA doesn't eat through gel caps). After the IPA evaporated, I'd be left with gel caps with nothing visible inside them, but 1mg of phenazepam residue spread across the inside of each cap. Then I'd seal the caps back up.

They were fucking awesome, and saved me a lot of trouble. Plus they looked cool as shit 'cause they were completely empty/clear, but packed quite a punch.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That's good, good to know what dosage you're taking!  

I'm wondering how that stuff mixed with a decent stimulant would feel (provided you don't black out during the experience and forget what it felt like in the first place)

*ektamine's patented* phenaz blackout pills*

*patent pending


----------



## muvolution

actually, I am getting the MMJ consultation later today. He already knows I smoke, I'm just not legal (yet). He was laughing at me pretty hard once I had woken up all the way.

I am going through all the dispensaries here trying to figure out who has the best hash - I never thought in my lifetime that I would "shop" for weed like this.

ektamine - that looks like a tasty drink-mix. I thought phanazepam was done on the rc market though?


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^That's good, good to know what dosage you're taking!
> 
> I'm wondering how that stuff mixed with a decent stimulant would feel (provided you don't black out during the experience and forget what it felt like in the first place)
> 
> *ektamine's patented* phenaz blackout pills*
> 
> *patent pending



After doing it with phenazepam, I wanted to try it with LSD.
Think how cool it would be to have LSD impregnated gel caps,
in which you could then fill with MDMA powder. 
*Drools*

Phenazepam w/ a stimulant is basically the same as any other benzo/stim combination, except phenazepam seems to be more 'reckless' (you'll do more stupid shit) than other benzos, so you're chance for self-destructive behavior is way higher.

For some reason, phenaz more than any other benzo, gives me almost uncontrollable urges to get higher and higher, on anything and everything within reach. It's weird, its like the king benzo of 'I DONT GIVE A FUCK'.




muvolution said:


> actually, I am getting the MMJ consultation later today. He already knows I smoke, I'm just not legal (yet). He was laughing at me pretty hard once I had woken up all the way.
> 
> I am going through all the dispensaries here trying to figure out who has the best hash - I never thought in my lifetime that I would "shop" for weed like this.
> 
> ektamine - that looks like a tasty drink-mix. I thought phanazepam was done on the rc market though?



Nope, its just harder to find 'cause of the US deaths.

Congrats on your card man, I thought you already had it, but either way thats dope.
I'm not sure how the clubs are where you are, but around here you can get *AMAZING* cannabis honey of excellent potency, for very cheap.

Club edibles are usually a really good deal though, I suggest you try some.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Sounds even more crazy than mixing Xanax or Ativan or Klonopin, whathaveyou, with an amphetamine...which is my usual route when I mix those two drugs...


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I don't suggest it as something to add into a recreational mix.... to much potential for shit going wrong, especially considering you'll be stumbling through the next evening.


----------



## coelophysis

HAH I recognize that packaging


----------



## Swerlz

lol i love reading the tomfoolery in here


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> HAH I recognize that packaging



It would definitely make me happy to be a chemist.


----------



## coelophysis

4fa from them was rather inactive.


----------



## the toad

ektamine said:


> a LOT.
> 
> Most of it good, some of it very, VERY bad (waking up in jail cell, losing money, blacking out for 2-3 days around town, etc).
> 
> But all the bad stuff came from eyeballing.
> I've gone through grams of this stuff, which is 1000's of doses.



This reminds me of the time I got a gram of xanax... in a baggie... I just made a little spoon out of a straw and eyeballed me out a lil... a. Few times that night... woke up 3 days later in my house with it totally rearranged all crazy like... furniture in all the wrong spots/rooms... I didn't know 3 days had passed till I looked at my phone and saw the missed calls and shit...

That's when I got a mg scale... turns out my "eyeballed 2mg" was more like 10mg... and. There ended up being about 50mg missing when I weighed the sak... 

I figured id weighed out milligram quantities lots of times... I can eyeball it" 

Learn from my mistakes... get a scale for shit like that


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> 4fa from them was rather inactive.


REALLLLY?

Damn 

I was planning on ordering some soon.
Have you tried 4-FA from other vendors that you could compare it too?


----------



## coelophysis

Yes I have 
It is possible to get good 4fa


----------



## Fixed5217

think imma try some phenazepam; but I also thought of a retort from a song to the name of this thread:

"the other side of takeout is mildew on ice"
  ---AC


----------



## coelophysis

And an obsession with the past, is like a deaaaaaaad fly


It's good to see you in here sir.


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> And an obsession with the past, is like a deaaaaaaad fly
> 
> 
> It's good to see you in here sir.



touche--glad you got the ref man
i put up another TR too


----------



## ektamine

LOL, ok, ok, fess up.

Who's responsible for the name change?


----------



## Fixed5217

ektamine said:


> LOL, ok, ok, fess up.
> 
> Who's responsible for the name change?



panda bear


----------



## ektamine

Favorite Album?


----------



## Fixed5217

ektamine said:


> Favorite Album?



MPP or feels, probably the latter though i've listened to the first alot more.

some of the songs off of strawberry jam are their best though.

Btw panda bear(solo) kinda sucks live


----------



## theotherside

I would have to agree that Panda Bear is up to par live. That being said I love his solo studio work. Brian Wilson's more psychedelic nephew.


----------



## coelophysis

You guys are nutssss Sung Tongs Sung Tongs all the waaay

then Feels > MPP > strawberry


----------



## ektamine

This phenaz has me... somewhere?

Ahhh... good old benzos.


----------



## theotherside

Regarding phenazepam..........

Careful with that axe


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Regarding phenazepam..........
> 
> Careful with that axe eugene



orly


----------



## ektamine

If you read a few pages up you'll find my phenazepam background. I know from unfortunate experience what happens when you push it too far on phenaz. I've gone through grams of the stuff. But the up-side of that, is I now also know whats critical (precise measurement, self-control) to keep it under control.

This time I didn't buy it for recreation, but rather to use ultra-low doses to ease my anxiety. Getting a new job and all, it'd be nice to not be a nervous wreck for the first few weeks of work. 

Luckily everyone at my new job seems pretty chill and laid-back, so I'll think it'll be a blast.


----------



## coelophysis

What kinda place is it?


----------



## ektamine

Thats the funny part... I don't really know. Its not better, its not worse, its not high and its not low, its just 'different'. I've never figured out a way to articulate it. Benzos are just a strange drug for me.

Its like nothing really matters when your on it... but its not like that matters either. So I just kinda go about my day, and nothing really matters. And thats benzos for ya.

It's could be compared to a state of strong apathy. Nothing really matters right now, and thats neither good nor bad.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> What kinda place is it?



Oh wait, your talking about my restaurant job aren't you?

Haha, misunderstood that.


----------



## ektamine

Its an Indian Restaurant (indian cooks, the rest of the staff are thai/white/whatever) downtown in my city, just a few blocks away from my house. They have sit-down eating as well as an indian buffet thats kinda less formal. 

But it seems really dope. Im excited.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> Oh wait, your talking about my restaurant job aren't you?
> 
> Haha, misunderstood that.



Haha, yeah but a beautifully explained description for the benzo high.


----------



## the toad

ektamine said:


> 1mg to start.
> 
> Well, what I think is 1mg.
> Weighed out 10mg, and liquid diluted it into 10ml of IPA.
> Used an insulin syringe to extract 1ml, which should equal 1mg.
> 
> So depending on how off my MG Scale was, between .5mg and 2mg



I think it may be time for a new scale with variances like that... and lmao at the "o wait u mean my job"


----------



## coelophysis

I agree scales are must have(for everything) but especially when handling something potent in such low doses.


----------



## ektamine

Chemically Insane said:


> I think it may be time for a new scale with variances like that... and lmao at the "o wait u mean my job"



Variances like what?
To accurately measure out 1mg, you need a .0001scale (thats 1/10 of a milligram). 
Milligram scales are NOT accurate enough to measure out 1mg, without spending $1000's.

I have a milligram scale. The best scale you can get without forking out literally thousands of dollars. The accepted method of dosing phenazepam is liquid measurement in combination with a scale, which I did. 

Trust me, I've been researching this shit for years and years, I've gone through many of milligram scales, I know how to use them.


----------



## the toad

ektamine said:


> Variances like what?
> To accurately measure out 1mg, you need a .0001scale (thats 1/10 of a milligram).
> Milligram scales are NOT accurate enough to measure out 1mg, without spending $1000's.
> 
> I have a milligram scale. The best scale you can get without forking out literally thousands of dollars. The accepted method of dosing phenazepam is liquid measurement in combination with a scale, which I did.
> 
> Trust me, I've been researching this shit for years and years, I've gone through many of milligram scales, I know how to use them.



That's not right... 1mg = .001g and a decent one is about 80-120 bucks... 

Cheaper actually.... I just googled "milligram scales" and they have the same one I paid 80 for advertised as low as 25 on amazon


----------



## ektamine

Chemically Insane said:


> That's not right... 1mg = .001g and a decent one is about 80-120 bucks...
> 
> Cheaper actually.... I just googled "milligram scales" and they have the same one I paid 80 for advertised as low as 25 on amazon



It is right. 

.001g = 1mg, right?

So then you buy a .001g (1mg) scale, and think you can accurately measure out 1mg, right? *WRONG*

All scales have a margin of error. Many cheap .001g scales can have a margin of error of up 50 - 100% _when you are measuring doses as low at 1mg_.

That means, with a .001g scale, if you tried to measure out 1mg, you could get 1mg, or you could also get 2mg. 1 x 100% of 1 = 2. Therefore you'd have between 0 and 2mg, but your scale would only read 1mg.


Just do more reading. This is widely known and accepted in the RC community. It's all over the phenazepam threads here and on other forums. If you are trying to measure out 1mg at a time, on a 1mg scale, you most likely WILL NOT GET 1MG. But your scale will say you did.

And with phenazepam, the different between 1mg and 2mg can be extreme if you are taking multiple doses.


----------



## ektamine

Scales are not meant to be used for there LOWEST capacity. Thats why I said, to *accurately* measure out 1mg of any powder, you need a .0001g scale. That way you can eliminate any significant margin of error and get your 1mg.


----------



## the toad

Right I understand... but you said you weighed out 10mg... then said your end dose was probably between .5 and 2mg... this would mean your initial 10mg was as low as 5mg or as high as 20mg... to me that's a lot of variance...


----------



## ektamine

Yeah IDK man, I'm high and confused so I think I'm gonna think about something else now


----------



## the toad

Its all good bro I'm not tryiin to bag on you or your scale specificly... just kinda caught my attention... you seem to have been doing it this way for a while and have a good system down nomatter the dosage


----------



## Fixed5217

so margin of error relative to dose gets smaller is negatively correlated with weight measured--measure a larger amount and dissolve in water-volume is much easier to measure accurately--I used to do that with 2ci

And regarding 'where'-- I find the phenibut i take, on a larger dose puts me in an interesting place as well. Modest Mouse's song float on describes subjective effects and feeling aptly


----------



## theotherside

So how is everyone doing this evening? Up to my usual antics and ready for another weekend to start....will it ever come?


----------



## ektamine

Friend came over with a half oz of hash oil. So yeah my night is stoned.


----------



## theotherside

^^Lucky ektamine....... I have some of the crappiest buds in the world but they like to call it "popcorn" down here in the dirty south....I think popcorn translates into "crappy small brownish buds".


----------



## ektamine

Haha yeah popcorn is like a global slang term for those small, popcorn-sized nugs mixed in with shake usually.


----------



## theotherside

^^Hence my lack of love for bud compared to most. My tolerance is so low that when I do get good bud one rip makes me too high to even stay awake  

So when does the job start ek? Did you start today?


----------



## coelophysis

[accent = texan ]Hello ya'll[/accent]


----------



## theotherside

^^^You have so say it like this......

How y'all doing today? then you tip your cowboy hat and next thing you know a radom stranger is giving you 20 dollars for a "bus ticket"  Gotta love this southern hospitality!


----------



## Fixed5217

gumby's pizza--still good sober!


----------



## theotherside

I have never had gumby's pizza before. What is it comparable to? Pizza Hut or better?


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Continue talking about hardcore pornographies.



It's an order passed down the captain himself. We much obey.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^You have so say it like this......
> 
> How y'all doing today? then you tip your cowboy hat and next thing you know a radom stranger is giving you 20 dollars for a "bus ticket"  Gotta love this southern hospitality!



Do you wear a cowboy hat?
Don't scare me.


----------



## muvolution

in New Orleans it's, "How ya'll doin? Here (old west) it's, "howdy ya'll" 

I think the difference is on account of the many texans we get here. I don't have a cowboy hat -yet- but I really want to see TOS's cowboy hat. 

I have black suede cowboy boots with rainbow stitching. It looks like a texan was 1/2 way through a nice, classy pair of boots and got hold of some LSD and finished them off with extremely flamboyant rainbow stitching.

Also, the dilaudid and ativan train just came in so I feel like giving out hugs to everyone.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside26 said:


> I have never had gumby's pizza before. What is it comparable to? Pizza Hut or better?



Infinitely better. Well if you get their pokey stix it is:
http://www.gumbyspizza.com/

We got a 20" pokey stix (dank ass cheesy bread) topped with pepperoni and 6 marinaras for 12 bucks(they have a deal called big ass thursdays--it's 20 normally)--it fed 4 hungry ass kids--half of them stoned.

You gotta live in a college town, but if you get the opportunity, do not pass it up.
I've eaten a whole one of those big things--my body hated me, but I just couldn't stop eating.

mellow Mushroom is a narrow tie; much better pizza there though


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> Do you wear a cowboy hat?
> Don't scare me.



Man you should know damn well I don't  wear a cowboy hat Man people think some funny shit about Texas! People wear cowboys hats here once a year for the rodeo.
Hey muv good to hear you are feeling nice


----------



## Fixed5217

muvolution said:


> in New Orleans it's, "How ya'll doin? Here (old west) it's, "howdy ya'll"
> 
> I think the difference is on account of the many texans we get here. I don't have a cowboy hat -yet- but I really want to see TOS's cowboy hat.
> 
> I have black suede cowboy boots with rainbow stitching. It looks like a texan was 1/2 way through a nice, classy pair of boots and got hold of some LSD and finished them off with extremely flamboyant rainbow stitching.
> 
> Also, the dilaudid and ativan train just came in so I feel like giving out hugs to everyone.



we just say sup guys or hey ya'll in the southeast--it depends on where you are. Cities are pretty generic speak; you go outta town and you better know the dialect.

My mxe hovercraft has lcd tv's and jackie chan's performing the legend of drunken master...


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside26 said:


> ^^Lucky ektamine....... I have some of the crappiest buds in the world but they like to call it "popcorn" down here in the dirty south....I think popcorn translates into "crappy small brownish buds".



hmm i guess being in the slightly not as dirty south is where to be...bud's like candy up here. Home grown is on par with cali imports


----------



## coelophysis

Hah well do you at least HAVE a cowboy hat? Tell the truth.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Man you should know damn well I don't  wear a cowboy hat Man people think some funny shit about Texas!



Also I guess I was being foolish into fantasizing of you mounting me with a cowboy hat on.


----------



## Fixed5217

yo la laika(s) -- how's your evening/ really fucking early morning?


----------



## coelophysis

Going gewd  Finishing off a bowl to see if that'll get me fully tired.
How's you?


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> Going gewd  Finishing off a bowl to see if that'll get me fully tired.
> How's you?



mxe + gumby's + jackie chan + tired as hell from my bike ride to mexico...not bad at all


----------



## coelophysis

Niice 

Well I'll catch you guys tomorrow hopefully. Then I work all night. So I'll probably be on in the afternewn time.

Goodnight!


----------



## muvolution

Hey guys, Laik and TOs and Ektamine - I have seen some really good posts by newer members today and you know how TOS is doing the Trip Report of the month thing, well what about a post of  the (insert time period here... week?) thread?

Just by reading one or two, you get like a complete education (I've been seeing people using references too) on a subject relating to HR, or a sub-subject of harm reduction, Like really good stuff that is written very well. 

I think that it would make for a good thread in all aspects - the people getting singled out will feel rewarded more than they already do (because most of us really do liking helping others) that their post was picked - everyone who reads it gets a ton of knowledge dropped, and if it is by a mod and it is closed to everyone else, it just makes for a very informative, very dense set of information with no discussion to distract from the information. It could be setup into general categories like psychadelics, ecstacy, opiates, Stimulants , very similar to the layout of the forums, and maybe they would be in their respective forums or maybe they would be up-front on the forum, either way it would be a great repository of knowledge in an extremely easy to parse way. If one of you guys will do it, I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## gavatron@oz

muvolution,how u been mate?

Ive been quite lately, big sleeping  and food binges. The lifestyles catching up with me.

What time u got where u are?


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> Hey guys, Laik and TOs and Ektamine - I have seen some really good posts by newer members today and you know how TOS is doing the Trip Report of the month thing, well what about a post of  the (insert time period here... week?) thread?
> 
> Just by reading one or two, you get like a complete education (I've been seeing people using references too) on a subject relating to HR, or a sub-subject of harm reduction, Like really good stuff that is written very well.
> 
> I think that it would make for a good thread in all aspects - the people getting singled out will feel rewarded more than they already do (because most of us really do liking helping others) that their post was picked - everyone who reads it gets a ton of knowledge dropped, and if it is by a mod and it is closed to everyone else, it just makes for a very informative, very dense set of information with no discussion to distract from the information. It could be setup into general categories like psychadelics, ecstacy, opiates, Stimulants , very similar to the layout of the forums, and maybe they would be in their respective forums or maybe they would be up-front on the forum, either way it would be a great repository of knowledge in an extremely easy to parse way. If one of you guys will do it, I'll help in any way I can.



Hey great idea muv  You must be feeling good  
Hey gavatron how have you been man? Getting that good sleep under your belt right?


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, I'm feeling very, very good. This medical marijuana shit is crazy. I never thought, when I started smoking weed, that it would ever be like this. This place is fuckin better than amsterdam.

not to rub it in or anything... lol.

Anyways, yeah man, I thought that type of thread would be super ill, made hyphy, yo.  Or it could just be a really informative gathering of information about a common HR topic since the knowledge is already on the site, all over the site in the form of the very intelligent members ideas and posts, we just have to organize them so they become even more useful.


----------



## muvolution

Gav - I'm good man. It's 2:40 where I'm at. How are you doing and what time could it even be?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> I agree scales are must have(for everything) but especially when handling something potent in such low doses.



liquid measuring is reliable IME.



ektamine said:


> It's an order passed down the captain himself. We much obey.



 Yes, obey!!!



muvolution said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling very, very good. This medical marijuana shit is crazy. I never thought, when I started smoking weed, that it would ever be like this. This place is fuckin better than amsterdam.



No worries, I'll be smoking medical grade within a week as well.  %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey TOS-hows things going with you?

Ive been trying to behave,ween myself off the gear, my bodies fucken worn out and im starting to get a bit skinny. Gonna fatten myself up over winter and hit gym for summer,jersey shores style...lmao

hows the security business going?

The miss' ? When you popping the question,or you engaged already?


----------



## gavatron@oz

lé Capiton,  hows things your way mate?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You should hit the gym up year round.


----------



## theotherside

Oh good the job is the same as always.....go check make sure everyone came in, sit at the desk, get the calls that no one else wants/can take care of, listen to them bitch non-stop about how they reset the pin number on their alarm system and the alarm is still going off...blah. I have work in 2 hours...going in a little early since it is friday and all. How aboout you?

As far as the g/f I am trying to buy as much time as I can.....


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah,i know.i used to be a fit fuckerand bit of a gym pig.i enjoy getting high mire than i enjoy looking big..

 I surf when ever its cracking..the crowds are intense and theres some good old fashioned surf rage when its 3-5 foot,once it jacks 7-9 its locals only and you can actually sag a few good ones.at that size the face of the wave is 12-15 foot,so thats double to tripple over head. Maxes out after that..

I wanna go for wave now.winter swells are coming too..summer has cyclone swells that get big.

Found an apartment thats fit for the captains quarters??


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron just saw that you are getting off the gear....excellent man. How are you holding up? Always remember we are here for you for support almost 24 hours a day....you will get through this stronger and get back to "celebrating" when the time is right, not just because you feel like you have to/should.


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^ TOS- Customer relations would be hard work.. I know i couldnt do it..too hot headed.i'll stick to the glue sniffing

Works good for me,doin dakkar rally car still,and a  big offshore power boat,like all the arabs race in qatar..i thought proposing would buy me 4-5 years..fuck no.started dragging me to wedding planner and shit.it was full on.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*yep*



theotherside26 said:


> Hey gavatron just saw that you are getting off the gear....excellent man. How are you holding up? Always remember we are here for you for support almost 24 hours a day....you will get through this stronger and get back to "celebrating" when the time is right, not just because you feel like you have to/should.



yeah itsnot fun anymore,and i blow some stupid coin on the shit..as well as i can see myself changing pretty quick.im quite agressive now,on top of being a bit  wild before.giving up normal fun shit,being glad when people dont call me or contact me....all the typical signs ofit going down bad path.bit worried that my engagement ending had alot to do with the gear.alot! But unfortunately addictiin is something ill battle for life.and it takes a certain type of woman to accept that.

Thanks for your support mate. Im still amazed at the support and cyber friendships that can be made here.never thought id be one of those,us.u kniw what i mean


----------



## theotherside

Yeah just trying to wait until the time is right for "me". I don't understand some peoples obsession with this whole, put a shiny rock on your finger so that we can validate our relationship stuff. Maybe because I am not religious or anything  so I don't see the need to have others stand around and congratulate us on something we have been doing for many years already.


----------



## gavatron@oz

as long as the miss' feels the same,then its a good way to be.


----------



## theotherside

Well that is kind of the problem gavatron  She seems to buy into all this wedding stuff all of the sudden...we used to joke about that type of stuff. I guess I will have to swallow my pride and start on the path to some sort of "wedding". Would love to do it somewhere besides a church though. 

As far as online support....I was like you also. I wasn't involved in any internet forums until Bluelight. Now I understand how people connect so deep through the internet.


----------



## gavatron@oz

we had a beach wedding planned.just a vine archway thingy and these weird flags that looked like am ice cream promotional sign.they all get excited mate,especially if sisters and friends are into that shit..

Im off boys and girls.gotta keep my mind busy

see you all soon.

Cheers TOS


----------



## theotherside

Later gavatron...stay strong my aussie brother  Come back later on if you start feeling down or get the "urge".


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> yeah,i know.i used to be a fit fuckerand bit of a gym pig.i enjoy getting high mire than i enjoy looking big..


I enjoy both about as much as each other, getting high and going to the gym = win.  



> Found an apartment thats fit for the captains quarters??


I have, and we are going to view it in person before signing the lease.  

Hopefully it is going to be the best place ever.  %)


----------



## coelophysis

I've been looking for an apartment which does two things at once, one is that it's a real hassle, especially when based of info on the internet and not actually being there. And the second thing is excitement of course.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Important Warning from the Captain*



Laika said:


> I've been looking for an apartment which does two things at once, one is that it's a real hassle, especially when based of info on the internet and not actually being there. And the second thing is excitement of course.



Awesome!  Are you moving wiithin your locale, or out of state like me?  

Warning to everyone:  do not use a moving company to move if you are moving out of state.  There is no legal recourse for you other than waiting about 7 to 8 years to sue the company, of which there are only two government employees to handle all such cases.  

If you use a moving company and you move within the state, there is quicker legal recourse.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> liquid measuring is reliable IME.



I agree. And too add to that i was: First measuring out 10mg on a mg scale,
then liquid diluting from there.

Thats about as accurate as you can get without *micro*gram scale.


----------



## coelophysis

I was also talking about measuring out a desired amount beit 10 or 50mgs and then make a solution.

Also captain, out of state.


----------



## ektamine

Yeah dude MMJ is fucking awesome.


----------



## coelophysis

My Morning Jacket?


----------



## ektamine

FOOL U BET WHATCH DAT MOUF OR ILL JACK ALL OVER IT

fool


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Also captain, out of state.



Ooh nice are you joining the caravan to the west?


----------



## coelophysis

Settling down half way across for a bit, but the west coast is my ultimate goal.


----------



## ektamine

<nonsensical>
fknDRGZ
argrgragrgarm garmg whtf tf ftftm WTF?
</nonsensical>

It's like our brains are trained to feel like something is wrong,
especially when absolutely nothing is wrong.


----------



## coelophysis

^ That's because tomorrow is judgment day.


----------



## ektamine

Ha fuck judgement day I'm gonna post up with a 6-pack of brew and lawnchair


----------



## ektamine

god can judge me all he wants
but if he trys to touch me...

*goes looking for his machete*

brb.


----------



## coelophysis

To the roof!


----------



## ektamine

Why the roof
Why not the basement


----------



## coelophysis

Because you want the aliens to be able to spot you easier so they can save you before the hellfire.


----------



## Fixed5217

Captain.Heroin said:


> I enjoy both about as much as each other, getting high and going to the gym = win.
> %)



I like running after a period of smoking (heavy into ganj). You get the runner's high and then the 'stoner runner's high' as all of the THC stored in fatty tissue starts becoming released through aerobic activity.

And then If you smoke afterwards...holy shit, a triple cross buzz!


----------



## the toad

I want to start jogging but I have nobody to do it with... everyone I know either isn't interested... or I couldn't keep up past 50meters...


----------



## muvolution

just run alone, man. I personally find that cycling is much easier since  once  you are on the bike, the tendency is to GO not STOP. even when I don't want to ride a ton, there is still good stuff to be had. Exercising by yourself also lets you focus and sleep more.


----------



## Fixed5217

muvolution said:


> just run alone, man. I personally find that cycling is much easier since  once  you are on the bike, the tendency is to GO not STOP. even when I don't want to ride a ton, there is still good stuff to be had. Exercising by yourself also lets you focus and sleep more.



Yea, definitely alot of merit to this strategy. Running's a little different than biking though--I definitely find it easier to run If I have someone to go with.

But certainly If you get out there in running shoes and athletic clothes and start going, you've nearly won the battle.
Running with walking breaks is another great way to get into it.


----------



## the toad

Did I mention that I despise running and bicycling for that matter... unless there's jumps involved on the latter... lol


----------



## ektamine

Holy fuck!

I decided out of thin air to go sprint down to the beach and jump straight into the waves...
3 hour later, my first steps on warm sand.

well THAT was fun.


----------



## muvolution

Damn ektamine. It snowed hear today. 

hope everyone is enjoying their beautiful weather.


----------



## Trinitee

Apparently, judgement day begins at 6pm PST tomorrow. I'll be at work, but we're partying tonight _J.I.C!_

Also, my kitty cat died. I has a sad.


----------



## the toad

My kitty and doggy are both less than a year old...so I got them till I'm 50 or so... my plan used to be to live to aage 24... I guess now I have to at least outlive my babies lol


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> Damn ektamine. It snowed hear today.
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying their beautiful weather.



It puts you in a sort of 'trance' after the initial shock.
like a cold shower that going on for 3 hours, and is constantly toppling you with 8ft  waves

The most refreshing thing, evar.


----------



## Trinitee

Chemically Insane said:


> My kitty and doggy are both less than a year old...



So was mine. That's part of the reason I took it so hard. Was totally like, WTH? I JUST got you!


----------



## Trinitee

ektamine said:


> It puts you in a sort of 'trance' after the initial shock.
> like a cold shower that going on for 3 hours, and is constantly toppling you with 8ft  waves
> 
> The most refreshing thing, evar.



I  ALWAYS qant to play in the water... I get all these visions of frolicking in the surf, children laughing, sun shining down, and then as soon as a piece of seaweed wraps around my ankle, I scream bloody murder and run to shore. I'm a "stay on the sand" kinda beach girl.


----------



## the toad

Trinitee said:


> So was mine. That's part of the reason I took it so hard. Was totally like, WTH? I JUST got you!



Aww I'm so sorry... my kitty I just kinda started feeding because he was friendly and showed up... id be sad if he died but he's just kinda his own person... 

My baby puppy spendsall day and night by my side.... id be a wreck if I lost her...


----------



## theotherside

Friday night/Sat. morning..... how is everyone doing out there wherever you are on the planet? Listening to a little math rock(ghosts and vodka) atm myself.


----------



## the toad

Headed for bed with the pup... early night tonight... only about 10pm here but tired from long daay at work lol... goodnight and morning and all that stuff to everyone... ill check back in 9-12 hours


----------



## theotherside

Have fun and be safe!! Remember to ENJOY the weekend


----------



## coelophysis

Did you dig the Battles album tos?


----------



## theotherside

Yes sir I did  Man I'm trying to get into this 4-mec experience. tonight I'm just testing it out in small doses and so far nada. A little stimulation but no euphoria. I have heard it will require more than 300mgs oral to feel the magic but I have to waste a night on allergy tests to make sure. Might be a little music appreciation going on though. how was worK?


----------



## gavatron@oz

anybody out there......


----------



## Carver Slice

Greetings friends.






hope that everyone is as happy as this fella, 
clowns sure can smile   :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

ive always been scared of clowns carver...especially in the state im in now


----------



## the toad

I'm not scared of clowns but I always thought they had issues or something... then this chick I knew got hit by a car and had some serious head injuries... she's nice and all but not the same... now she's a professional clown... true story...

But on a happier note... its a gorgeous day out today... chillin in my yard with no shirt tryin to tame my farmer tan.. lol... had a good nights sleep... my brother showed up randomly to visit (he's still in bed lol)... but haven't seen him in a couple months so that's cool...

Yea good day... hope everyone elses is grand as well!


----------



## Carver Slice

All we need to do is Just listen to the music   :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm smiling.  :D


----------



## Carver Slice

That makes me happy     

Your a good man C~H


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> That makes me happy
> 
> Your a good man C~H



haha thanks Carver!


----------



## Carver Slice

Grasias my friend , your a good Mod.

its just a little bit of spanish castle magic


----------



## smackcraft

hey carver have you finished your piece yet ?

im working on a new LP atm , thought u might like a wee preview before i tidy it up and finish off

i took this http://th09.deviantart.net/fs31/PRE/f/2008/186/f/2/Poppy_Head_Stock_4_by_The_strawberry_tree.jpg

and have done this   http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/starcraft_20002000/?action=view&current=poppypower.png

still some work left to do with colour clashing needed fixed etc and maybe some more post work on the fx around the poppy head ... just needed a break


----------



## Carver Slice

smackcraft said:


> hey carver have you finished your piece yet ?



I finished that one I showed you, and I'm working on a few other things. 

I'll send some of them in a PM to you sometime.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Being incredibly hungry is frustrating... I must do something about this.


----------



## theotherside

Happy Saturday night everyone...and the world hasn't ended  
Anyone having fun?


----------



## the toad

Yea I got up this morning and loaded up buckshot in my shotgun and went outside and was super disappointed... not one single zombie... fml lol


----------



## Fixed5217

thank you milton for the proliferation  of rumors occupying the forefront of thought today. The rapture is without biblical basis if I'm not mistaken...just something people want to believe in. Maybe it will happen, but just as likely, it won't.


----------



## ektamine

I think I'm 'here'?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Struggletown 101-  almost wish the world did end....

HELP ME JEBUS

how are u ekta


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> I finished that one I showed you, and I'm working on a few other things.
> 
> I'll send some of them in a PM to you sometime.



is it on your DA page ? if so i will check that out , im sure i added you on DA if i remember properly 

well i didnt like the way that piece was looking so i have changed it to a total abstract and im much happier with where its going now ....






I look at it as a digital bird singing in some weird digi language in to space 

im gonna work on it more tomorrow as its way too late here and time for bed 

Hope everyone is having a good saturday here in NMI social


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing this evening?​


----------



## the toad

I'm doing wonderful captain.. thank you... I just finished off a 200ml bacardi silver, with some silver haze... then grilled up some pork chops and italian sausages on my weber.... also have 3 more porkchhops and 3 sausages and 2 new york steaks marinating for tomorrow night... 

All my local friends are at a wedding tonight... I'm kinda againse marriage and don't go to weddings lol... when u moving to cali cap? Lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm doing wonderful captain.. thank you... I just finished off a 200ml bacardi silver, with some silver haze... then grilled up some pork chops and italian sausages on my weber.... also have 3 more porkchhops and 3 sausages and 2 new york steaks marinating for tomorrow night...
> 
> All my local friends are at a wedding tonight... I'm kinda againse marriage and don't go to weddings lol... when u moving to cali cap? Lol



I'm against marriage too, as long as they are getting married for the wrong reasons, you are better off by yourself.  

Too many people put all their self-esteem into having a partner; this isn't the best way to live your life.  

Despite the statistics, I think co-habitation is an excellent way to form a great marriage.  You  need to know how you're going to react under many different situations with someone, how they'll react, and if you'll be happy with the outcome.  I don't think marrying someone, then living with them, is as good of an option.


----------



## the toad

Nah these two will probly be fine... theve known each other since I've known them both.. about 15 years... both seen each others relationships and such and they've been living together for years now... but I'm the kinda guy who can't not speak my opinion on such things so I just don't go to weddings and nobody gets pissy lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Nah these two will probly be fine... theve known each other since I've known them both.. about 15 years... both seen each others relationships and such and they've been living together for years now... but I'm the kinda guy who can't not speak my opinion on such things so I just don't go to weddings and nobody gets pissy lol



Anyone getting married doesn't want to face the truth that over half of all marriages end in divorce, it's just a fact that no one wants to admit is true. *shrugs* I just prefer not to live without knowing what reality is like.


----------



## the toad

They have both already faced that truth first hand, respectively, lol... they aren't doing it out of romance or infatuation.... they're doing it I think more just because it works for their situation... which is the best reson in my book... albeit "any" reason is not a "good" reason in said book... lol 

And since they both each have a divorce... and half of marriages end in divorce.... statistically they're looking solid lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> They have both already faced that truth first hand, respectively, lol... they aren't doing it out of romance or infatuation.... they're doing it I think more just because it works for their situation... which is the best reson in my book... albeit "any" reason is not a "good" reason in said book... lol
> 
> And since they both each have a divorce... and half of marriages end in divorce.... statistically they're looking solid lol



With every additional marriage you have, it's even less likely to work.  That's the sad part about it. 

Too many people rush into marriage without taking years to work on themselves and their own personal development post-divorce.


----------



## Trinitee

Hi all. Just checking in from heaven. Did everyone make it okay? Party at my mansion later??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trinitee said:


> Hi all. Just checking in from heaven. Did everyone make it okay? Party at my mansion later??



That sounds fun!  :D


----------



## the toad

Trinitee said:


> Hi all. Just checking in from heaven. Did everyone make it okay? Party at my mansion later??



Yep I made it... its soo hot here tho... I do see a lot of friends tho so I'm thinking this is the place I wanna be lol 

Beer is a little on the warm side... that's for sure


----------



## Trinitee

So weird - the marriage topic... Just hosted a newlywed couple last nite at our "end of days" pre-rapture blowout, and WOW. the guy was AWFUL to his new bride, and she is so giddy to be married and play house, she doesn't see what a dick he is. I didn't think people still got married just to get out from under their parents, but this girl SO did and she is doomed.


----------



## the toad

I think its funny that I'm defending a marriage... I'm almost fully against it... like 99.3% of the time....  is it a full moon or something?


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> I think I'm 'here'?



Same here  

It's hard to tell sometimes, with the whole casper dilemma.
Hope everyone is enjoying themselves tonight in NMI.

This is a fun social.


----------



## Trinitee

Chemically Insane said:


> Yep I made it... its soo hot here tho... I do see a lot of friends tho so I'm thinking this is the place I wanna be lol
> 
> Beer is a little on the warm side... that's for sure



Heh. "Where am I going? And why am I in this handbasket?!?"


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Trinitee said:


> So weird - the marriage topic... Just hosted a newlywed couple last nite at our "end of days" pre-rapture blowout, and WOW. the guy was AWFUL to his new bride, and she is so giddy to be married and play house, she doesn't see what a dick he is. I didn't think people still got married just to get out from under their parents, but this girl SO did and she is doomed.



LOL sucks to be her!


----------



## Carver Slice

Trinitee said:


> Hi all. Just checking in from heaven. Did everyone make it okay? Party at my mansion later??



a party sounds nice right now   :D

am i invited?


----------



## Fixed5217

Trinitee said:


> Hi all. Just checking in from heaven. Did everyone make it okay? Party at my mansion later??



haha, where at, yo?


----------



## the toad

I go there every now and then... "Divine Mental Transportation"


----------



## Carver Slice




----------



## theotherside

Wow Carver I'm loving that one man! Wish I could draw/pain/do digital art but music is all I have. 
What's up social?? Please tell me that tommorow isn't monday..someone please!


----------



## the toad

Yea I'm afraid it is @tos.. but there's a bright side... the faster we getthru the week... the quicker we get to our 3 day, labor-day weekend....

That and for me personally I'm expecting my mxe shipment this week perhaps... and I also ordered a new milligram scale which should be here tues prolly 

As of right now I have a couple new york steaks marinating in the fridge since last nigt... a bottle of rum, and some pretty good herb and hash... its going to be a very chill Sunday eve 

And I almost forgot... I get some oral surgery done on Thursday morning so ill have about 30 4mg dilaudid too


----------



## theotherside

I like your style CI....you seem to be in a good mood all the time  I need someone like you around me at all times! Most of my friends are grumpy most of the time...unless they are feeling good enough to smile.

How is your day going trinitee?


----------



## the toad

That's a rad pic @carver, that's how it sorta feels... blasted out of my body and becoming part of the entire galaxy... and seeing how everything works together in a perfect harmony if you can just see the whole big picture


----------



## the toad

I used to be that way @tos... but one day I decided hey... I can either sit around and figure out who's fault everything is... or I can figure out how to be happy and make my life fulfilling... that's when drugs and alcohol were no longer problems for me and I could just do it sometimes when a good situation arose.... and the rest of my time is now taken up with being a real human and doing a variety of activities as well as keeping up with my responsibilities...

I think a lot of people learn this stuff at adolescence... took me till I was in my mid 20s but I kinda appreciate it more now I think having truly seen how dark the dark side can be and how great it is to work for the bright side


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I am almost always in a good mood but sometimes when work just never ever ever stops it can be a bit trying. Lucky for me I don't even get off memorial day


----------



## the toad

Yea I don't like my work either... but I'm going to school so that makes it better knowing its temporary


----------



## theotherside

I have graduated school already so that is out the window  The degree I worked so hard to get only worked to get me a manager spot at the call center I worked for all during school. I keep applying everywhere but a school like University of Houston isn't exactly going to make me shoot for the stars anyways. All in all I am happy in this life though!


----------



## the toad

My plan is to graduate UCLA with a major in geology and either a minor or double major in business...

Lots of job options with things I'm good at... and like doing...


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I got mine in Business Management thinking it would allow me to get my foot int he door at many places around my city but half of the population had the same idea 
Geology would be cool though since not that many people have that one.


----------



## theotherside

I read a funny comic the other day in the business section of the paper...
Girl is working at a burger place and notices someone she went to high school with...
The girl tells her how she graduated college and is getting married, etc. 
The girl behind the counter says wow, I wish I would have gone to school, etc....how may I help you? You want some free fries?
the girl says no I'm here for an application for cashier


----------



## the toad

Yea turns out there's lots of jobs in the geology field... id love to get into chemistry and pharmacology but theresno money it it these days... legally... and you don't need a degree to synthesise stuff if you can follow a recipe and have taken a couple jc chem classes


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Wow Carver I'm loving that one man! Wish I could draw/pain/do digital art but music is all I have.



~ Borrowed that one from google ~

It's pretty amazing work isn't it.


----------



## Fixed5217

Carver Slice said:


> ~ Borrowed that one from google ~
> 
> It's pretty amazing work isn't it.



true, still very amazing!


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside26 said:


> I read a funny comic the other day in the business section of the paper...
> Girl is working at a burger place and notices someone she went to high school with...
> The girl tells her how she graduated college and is getting married, etc.
> The girl behind the counter says wow, I wish I would have gone to school, etc....how may I help you? You want some free fries?
> the girl says no I'm here for an application for cashier



thats about how I feel...looking at graduating with a bs physics, not shit to do with it


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah get your degree in physics....that would be awesome! Stay away from any major in business at the moment, maybe hotel management would help in the year 2011 but not much else. I have MAD respect for you if you are majoring in physics.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> ^^Yeah get your degree in physics....that would be awesome! Stay away from any major in business at the moment, maybe hotel management would help in the year 2011 but not much else. I have MAD respect for you if you are majoring in physics.



many thanks sir, usually I get blank stares when I mention my major.

I haven't a fucking clue what to do with it though, and while I've learned my shit, I've also been hugely apathetic with regards to my grades--they just don't matter to me, and the seemingly arbitrary nature of the college grading system really got to me.

I may teach, but I need some time off from this fucking grind


----------



## theotherside

Trust me you will find something to do with a major like that. It is the typical major's such as business, political science that aren't helping people much anymore. Teaching would be awesome if you are teaching something as cool as physics.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Trust me you will find something to do with a major like that. It is the typical major's such as business, political science that aren't helping people much anymore. Teaching would be awesome if you are teaching something as cool as physics.



yea, money really isn't an object to me. I live just fine commuting by bike and eating well-seasoned peasant food on my poor college student's budget.

I do like teaching (part of why I'm a bl'er) and have coached swimming for a bout 4 years, in addition to doing private tutoring--maybe teaching high school physics could be pretty cool. 

This week I'm teaching an entire school of 5th graders about the newton's laws, etc. doing cool demonstrations, shit like that. I hope it'll be as fun as I imagine it to be--and that I prepare for it a little more than the last minute seat of my pants shit that i've gotten through college on.


----------



## theotherside

Sounds like you are one of the rare luck people who know their calling in this life! I could never be a teacher because I don't have much experience with children and teens can be a bit trying at times. If all signs point to teaching.....then you have found "it". Most people never find "it" and end up just going into a boring job to play a "manager" to people who care less about the job than they do.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Sounds like you are one of the rare luck people who know their calling in this life! I could never be a teacher because I don't have much experience with children and teens can be a bit trying at times. If all signs point to teaching.....then you have found "it". Most people never find "it" and end up just going into a boring job to play a "manager" to people who care less about the job than they do.




Yea, I know. I'm torn though between social expectation about what i should be earning and a satisfying job which may or may not be teaching. I just don't know dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chemically Insane said:


> Yea turns out there's lots of jobs in the geology field... id love to get into chemistry and pharmacology but theresno money it it these days... legally... and you don't need a degree to synthesise stuff if you can follow a recipe and have taken a couple jc chem classes



There's definitely money in pharmacology.


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys how is everyone tonight?
Hope I didn't miss out on the convos


----------



## Fixed5217

alright, mxe ran out for this cowboy....just watched mindhunters...pretty fucking good imo.
There's a storm a brewin right now, but phenibut and alc is treating me right. Listening to dj kure and sipping my homemade martinis: dry vermouth, canadian whiskey, tonic, spanish olives and blue cheese.

edit: fuck that, storm just shat on us...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Laika!  How's it going?


----------



## Fixed5217

and jr cigars are treatin me good as well.

how are you el capitan?


----------



## coelophysis

Goin well. Relaxing at home, work went quick thank god.
But then I get to do it all over again tomorrow lol.
How's your night going?

Oh and hey Fixed


----------



## Fixed5217

and yea, i dislike how people write off jwh od's as a panic attack...shit grinds my gears


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm doing OK.  Kind of tired, because I've been up a while.  8(


----------



## Fixed5217

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm doing OK.  Kind of tired, because I've been up a while.  8(



chem induced?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fixed5217 said:


> chem induced?



Partially.  More like a lack of chemically induced sleep.


----------



## Fixed5217

Captain.Heroin said:


> Partially.  More like a lack of chemically induced sleep.



lol...i'm about to chew a unisom in a bit and call it a day


----------



## theotherside

Unisom gives me nightmare .....sleep like a zonked out donkey on dph. 
How is your night going captain? Laika you went to sleep?


----------



## coelophysis

Nah I'm still here haha.
I just went nuts re arranging all of my files and folders on my computer.
My computer was sooo cluttered.


----------



## theotherside

Easy night at work then? Just got jammin the entire Maps and Atlases Perch Patchwork album.....love it with a passion. Great musicianship combined with cool singing=win win


----------



## coelophysis

Work went quick. It was only a 7 hour shift as opposed to 10.
What are you getting into tonight?
Btw nice name change


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes I was granted the ability to take over the name theotherside  Not getting into anything other than norco/soma/crappy buds. Still makes for a good sunday night mood.


----------



## JoshE

Hi all 

Hows everyone? I just finished work and am so glad Monday is over. Rock on tomorrow! :D


----------



## theotherside

Hey JoshE we both had name changes  Good to hear your off work....doing any cwe this evening?


----------



## coelophysis

Name changes ftw.
Once upon a time I had a name change also


----------



## theotherside

What no way....what was your OG name man? Tell me.....!!!


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Easy night at work then? Just got jammin the entire Maps and Atlases Perch Patchwork album.....love it with a passion. Great musicianship combined with cool singing=win win



well, the boys are back in town...


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Hey JoshE we both had name changes  Good to hear your off work....doing any cwe this evening?



Haha thanks man,

Yea i figured since i haven't "Gurned" in about 4 years, "GurnEr JoshE" wasn't valid anymore , and besides most people call me JoshE anyway.

Nah, Won't be doing anything until this weekend..Will be trying out some Valium with booze..Not sure if there is anything recreational about that combo though. If anything, ill just do another CWE.

Why did you change your name for?


----------



## theotherside

Felt like it was time for a drastic change  Everyone just called me TOS or theotherside so I dropped the digits. Be careful with valium if you have no tolerance to the class....drinking even 3 drinks on a benzo can result in blackouts and some crazy hookups...I have had friends wake up next to some wild chicks. 

Hey fixed what do you mean the boys are back in town?


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside said:


> What no way....what was your OG name man? Tell me.....!!!



coelophysis. Sort of a dinosaur nerd.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coelophysis



Once I became moderator for NMI I figured I should change it to something that would be easier for people to remember how to spell.


----------



## theotherside

Hey I like both names. Laika is one of those wonderful names that no one will forget  
There is nothing like new music man....have any more suggestions? I have listened to everything you told me and ALL of it is awesome. No wonder you mod the music forum


----------



## coelophysis

You like Dr. Dog?


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> You like Dr. Dog?



Hell yeah man...I finally know one of the bands you do yay!! I bet I couldn't introduce you to one band you don't know  Battles is on my headphones right now....so happy sounding with a hint of future music(as I call it...thinking Flaming Lips here). My favorite bands I've discovered thanks to bluelight are:

Starfucker
Maps and Atlases
Giraffes?Giraffes!
Ghosts and Vodka
Battles

and I have gotten back into Animal Collective stuff...mostly the older stuff I hadn't heard before. One more reason I love this site!


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Felt like it was time for a drastic change  Everyone just called me TOS or theotherside so I dropped the digits. Be careful with valium if you have no tolerance to the class....drinking even 3 drinks on a benzo can result in blackouts and some crazy hookups...I have had friends wake up next to some wild chicks.



Yea Ive blacked out on Clonzapam and Jack Daniels before..Woke up the next day wondering what the hell had happened  My mum even recorded me snoring my head off in the lounge room...Weird thing is, I can't remember even getting up, leaving my room and laying down in the lounge...

Met up with Lucy on the weekend but don't want to trip when parents are home. I don't want a repeat of my last trip


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside said:


> and I have gotten back into Animal Collective stuff...mostly the older stuff I hadn't heard before. One more reason I love this site!



Seriously. Don't sleep on Sung Tongs, and if you need it, holler.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Felt like it was time for a drastic change  Everyone just called me TOS or theotherside so I dropped the digits. Be careful with valium if you have no tolerance to the class....drinking even 3 drinks on a benzo can result in blackouts and some crazy hookups...I have had friends wake up next to some wild chicks.
> 
> Hey fixed what do you mean the boys are back in town?



everyone's back in for comment...plus i'm watching detroit rock city; the metaphor just came to me...


----------



## coelophysis

Ah oh man I haven't seen that movie in so long. Such a good flick.


----------



## theotherside

JoshE said:


> Yea Ive blacked out on Clonzapam and Jack Daniels before..Woke up the next day wondering what the hell had happened  My mum even recorded me snoring my head off in the lounge room...Weird thing is, I can't remember even getting up, leaving my room and laying down in the lounge...
> 
> Met up with Lucy on the weekend but don't want to trip when parents are home. I don't want a repeat of my last trip



My best friends mom is a doctor and one night when he took too many bars she filmed him not being able to wake up to show us one night. the night she chose to show us we were tripping on some medium grade blotter....was one of the scariest videos ever, or at least it seemed that way while tripping. She used to tell us not to take benzos/opiates but she didn't mind us tripping 

To laika yeah that is the one I've been getting into. I honestly didn't know they had albums before Strawberry Jam.


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> You like Dr. Dog?



Hipster ***yes!***


----------



## theotherside

Fixed5217 said:


> everyone's back in for comment...plus i'm watching detroit rock city; the metaphor just came to me...



OH since you said it after I was talking that band I thought they were on tour or something  Sleep has not found you yet fixed? Me either and I have work in less than 7 hours!


----------



## coelophysis

tos I hope you fall in love with Islands. Those two albums are future classics.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> My best friends mom is a doctor and one night when he took too many bars she filmed him not being able to wake up to show us one night. the night she chose to show us we were tripping on some medium grade blotter....was one of the scariest videos ever, or at least it seemed that way while tripping. She used to tell us not to take benzos/opiates but she didn't mind us tripping



Haha thats classic man 

Going on a shroom hunt soon , Plus it's my Birthday tomorrow! Woooo


----------



## theotherside

JoshE said:


> Haha thats classic man
> 
> Going on a shroom hunt soon , Plus it's my Birthday tomorrow! Woooo



HAPPY BIRTHDAY in case I don't talk with you tommorow! You better not have to work man...take off and enjoy the day you were born!

To Laika: Just started to listening to the 2nd album from Islands...the opening track is epic as fuck man! They have an all time classic sound. Now I'm on pieces of you....love the progression. The singer is classic all around.


----------



## JoshE

^ Thanks man! I am working though, but i don't mind because the money will be going towards my holiday in June. Can't wait


----------



## theotherside

Ok as long as your co-workers allow for you to "slack" off a bit then it should be ok. Where are you planning on a trip to?


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside said:


> To Laika: Just started to listening to the 2nd album from Islands...the opening track is epic as fuck man! They have an all time classic sound. Now I'm on pieces of you....love the progression. The singer is classic all around.



He has a great voice and he can play the guitar like a champion.
I've been following them since they first started.

Happy Bday Josh  
how old are you turning?


----------



## theotherside

^^That looks like some kind of 2c-i closed eyes...always fun stuff like cartoons instead of the geometric tryptamine visuals. Yeah the entire 2nd album is bad ass. I will go back and hear the first on tuesday night when I get some "fun" time.


----------



## coelophysis

Hah, that's from Chad Vangaalen.
He's a complete one man band.(Although he does tour with a band that learned the bits) He records his entire albums by himself, every instrument. He does the artwork for the album covers and he also animates his own videos. He's an incredible heap of talent.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s-5E6fYIVo


Those two Islands albums are equal to me. I can't choose one over the other. You woull love the first track on Return to The Sea


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Ok as long as your co-workers allow for you to "slack" off a bit then it should be ok. Where are you planning on a trip to?



I'm sure they won't have a problem with me slacking off..Its what i do every other day anyway  Heading off to Hong Kong for a week  Ive been to Indonesia and Thailand but wanted to go somewhere different so HK is it. Planning on Amsterdam or Cambodia next year.



Laika said:


> Happy Bday Josh
> how old are you turning?



Thankyou  I'm turning 23, still young-ish haha.


----------



## theotherside

Wow man that sounds like one hell of a trip. You are blessed to be able to go on trips like that! I always plan big but always end up going to party islands in mexico as I border on that crazy country  I still haven't been to europe


----------



## JoshE

Man, Id love to go on those party islands! Sounds fun as. Is it expensive traveling anywhere from the USA? Here in Aus flights are cheap as. 

I can go Berlin to Budapest which includes: Germany, Czech Republic, Austria, Slovakia, Hungary for $1399. Bloody cheap.


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey joshE,TOS

Go to europe josh,im hungarian myself,its fucken dirty cheap,grea party life and the woman are off the hook. Even if you dont get onto any   muff, the hookers shit all over tje promo girls you get in oz.

Dobrovnik in croatia is sick,same as the check republic. Make sure your single mate.....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> Unisom gives me nightmare .....sleep like a zonked out donkey on dph.
> How is your night going captain? Laika you went to sleep?



I'm going to get some sleep, because I have a busy day ahead of me.


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> hey joshE,TOS
> 
> Go to europe josh,im hungarian myself,its fucken dirty cheap,grea party life and the woman are off the hook. Even if you dont get onto any   muff, the hookers shit all over tje promo girls you get in oz.
> 
> Dobrovnik in croatia is sick,same as the check republic. Make sure your single mate.....



Hey man!

Yea hell keen aye  Ive had mates go and they can't even begin to tell me how much fun they had.

Ive got relatives in Amsterdam so if i decide to go there - free accommodation ftw. Also want to visit Cambodia and Vietnam too.


----------



## Carver Slice

I'm so hungry right now... i believe it's time to eat    :D


----------



## Trinitee

Good morning!

I'm fake-sun burnt. Really bad. In bed last night felt like my sheets were made of sandpaper. I have to work today and going in nekkid wouldn't be good, but damn I don't know if I can stand wearing clothes. Ugh.


----------



## Carver Slice

hai thar trinitee   

Getting sun burnt really is a bummer. 
Maybe try putting some Aloe on it, that always helps.


----------



## smackcraft

So glad you guys talked me in to opening photoshop again 

heres my latest


----------



## Carver Slice

Thats incredible my friend. 

You are SO talented


----------



## smackcraft

Thanks mate  

was up all last night working on it , i have an idea for another one but will probably have a break today lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Holy crap, I'm away from BL for a few days and there's already another social!!!

I've been super busy moving stuff around, looking for places to live, and doing lots and lots of cleaning....not to mention taking lots of dextroamphetamine and other such things.  

However, I am still alive, just checking in real quick before I have to go back to the insanity.  Whattup NMI social!


----------



## Carver Slice

We've missed you NT  

 ~Welcome Back~






-Carver


----------



## coelophysis

Hai Guise


----------



## Carver Slice

Remember that show Double Dare


----------



## theotherside

Smackcraft that is stunning man...simpy stunning! I am so happy to see you getting back into your art/gift man. Not letting the world have a look at your creative artwork would be a shame. Keep it up 

How is YOUR monday NMI social??


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Perfection!

Sublingually administered bupe for the first time in a while (was just snorting it...) and its actually quite nice.  I submitted the hardcopy paperwork part of my graduate school application (I submitted my electronic parts last week) today, fingers crossed!

That being said, time to celebrate with some intranasal buprenorphine and Stooges records


----------



## theotherside

Wow I haven't heard the stooges in a long time...I wanna be your dog 
Congrats on the grad school application NT....I would tell you good luck but something tells me you don't need it!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Hell yeah!  The funny thing is, right as I refreshed this thread, Winamp puts _I Wanna Be Your Dog_ on.  Of course, I was listening to _1969_ before hand.

I saw a copy of this (7" single) at the record store the other day, and now I'm hating myself for not picking it up.

(Tags for size)


*NSFW*:


----------



## theotherside

You should have picked it up man. Anytime your gut tells you to get something and it isn't a drug, you should act on it 
You are gonna get too smart for me to even talk to you in about 2 years time!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I know right!  Apparently they're reissuing it (or were) so hopefully there will be more opportunities later on...

As far as the graduate school thing goes...I'll never be too smart for Bluelight!  Y'all are my crew!


----------



## theotherside

It makes me proud to know(well online know) someone getting through grad school. My little brother has the grades and is putting in his app for law school...like I said I'm hopeless as far as anything further than getting my degree. I don't think I could take another classroom anyways! 

Hey I'm a little tired from work and lack of sleep so I was wondering who is that in your avatar?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It's General Jack D. Ripper from the film _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes Dr. Strangelove...Kubrick is a master director. 2001 is an all-time classic  

Your avatar looked familiar to me but just had to ask.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside said:


> Smackcraft that is stunning man...simpy stunning! I am so happy to see you getting back into your art/gift man. Not letting the world have a look at your creative artwork would be a shame. Keep it up
> 
> How is YOUR monday NMI social??



thanks alot mate , i think im going to maybe have a try at some more tonight if i can think up a concept to work on 

how have u been anyway mate ?

btw i have 2 versions if u wanna see them both http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## the toad

Very impressive @smakcraft!

I've always wished I could illustrate things I imagine but I'm not that kind of artist lol... 

I feel driving is my artform 

The problem is, its getting expensive to fully express myself lol...


----------



## theotherside

smackcraft said:


> thanks alot mate , i think im going to maybe have a try at some more tonight if i can think up a concept to work on
> 
> how have u been anyway mate ?
> 
> btw i have 2 versions if u wanna see them both http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/gallery/



Doing great mate...just home from work and ready for some relaxation aids  What about you?

Hey CI how are you doing today?


----------



## the toad

I'm doing well... cept I hate waiting.. lol.. 

I don't expect any "special mail" till at least tomorrow... but I checked my box twice today lol... 

Chillin out rite now with a rum and coke and smokin a bowl 

Kinda marinading on some posts I've made on here and pillreports.... I feel pretty confident in my hypothesis' however there's a lot of people that think I have my head up my ass... I'm not too cooncerned tho... its regarding my suspicions of a specific ecstasy pill copycat... most people think its one of two things.... a few think another thing....I'm about the only one so far to suspect what I do... but I have several reasons and a lot of research influencing my hypothesis.... and just recently a couple of PR mods started saying hey wait a sec.... this makes some sense here lol so I'm kinda excited that people understand my logic.... but I'm awaiting gc/ms tests to confirm my hypothesis...


----------



## theotherside

I had a mail order come today that I didn't order until saturday morning, 4 states away. I didn't pay for 2 day shipping so how the hell is it here already?? Blowing my mind right now!


----------



## the toad

One package is my new milligram scale which I'm excited about.... but I already have one so not that special... it'll probly be here tomorrow or wed....

The mystery is the mxe.... I ordered a week ago so maybe this week... maybe next... 

It'll be worth whatever wait time is required tho


----------



## muvolution

I got special mail too... a bag full of HR supplies.


----------



## theotherside

All hail the usps  Sometimes they make me mad as hell but more often than not they pull through just in time.
Muv..a bag full of hr supplies good deal.


----------



## theotherside

Hey CI I had to UA that post as it is kind of a bit "sketch"...no biggie just be careful what you say as this is a light hearted social


----------



## the toad

theotherside said:


> Hey CI I had to UA that post as it is kind of a bit "sketch"...no biggie just be careful what you say as this is a light hearted social



Its all good... glad to have mods that keep everything chill... I've been drinking a lil so yea... I get kinda dumb... in fact I'm kinda at a loss as to which post u mean... lol


----------



## smackcraft

oh im not bad, just a bit pissed off tbh ... im sick of all the shit films that have been coming out of the recent years ... before we used to get great films coming out all the time now everything that comes out is all hyped up BS that turns out to be utter tripe .. im so fed up of not having a decent film to watch unless i go and watch something from years ago that ive seen a miliion times


----------



## theotherside

Which film let you down smackcraft? Are you still pumped for the Alien prequel?


----------



## smackcraft

alot of films have let me down lately tbh , especially Battle LA which i was so looking forward to and it ended up boring as hell ... i usually love films like that so when i saw there was one of that genre coming out i was so excited thinking at last something good is coming out for it just to be yet another let down ...

Another was that I am number 4 .. was really looking forward to that too and it ended up garbage 

As for teh Alien prequel oh yess !! especially that Ridley Scott is directing it .. i really hope they dont mess it up cos Alien and Aliens are my top all time fav films ever


----------



## Fixed5217

smackcraft said:


> alot of films have let me down lately tbh , especially Battle LA which i was so looking forward to and it ended up boring as hell ... i usually love films like that so when i saw there was one of that genre coming out i was so excited thinking at last something good is coming out for it just to be yet another let down ...
> 
> Another was that I am number 4 .. was really looking forward to that too and it ended up garbage
> 
> As for teh Alien prequel oh yess !! especially that Ridley Scott is directing it .. i really hope they dont mess it up cos Alien and Aliens are my top all time fav films ever



i had no expectations for I am #4, but i found it took the transformers high school drama route. MXE made some of the scenes kinda intense though


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Battle for LA was too focused on pumping up the american military IMO. Had some cool scenes but it just didn't cut it. I am number 4 never really looked that good to start with to  me..nor does the new x-men. Cowboys vs. Aliens should be good.


----------



## smackcraft

yeah i too am interested in cowboys vs aliens .. please please please make it be good .. i beg you !!!!!


----------



## theotherside

You ask and I shall.....sending a letter to the studio with my demands as we speak. 
Super 8 looked awesome in one preview and kind of "eh" in another....could go either way it looks like.

Hey Fixed how is your night? What movie are you pumped to see this summer?


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside said:


> You ask and I shall.....sending a letter to the studio with my demands as we speak.
> Super 8 looked awesome in one preview and kind of "eh" in another....could go either way it looks like.
> 
> Hey Fixed how is your night? What movie are you pumped to see this summer?



ha ha good man !!


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> You ask and I shall.....sending a letter to the studio with my demands as we speak.
> Super 8 looked awesome in one preview and kind of "eh" in another....could go either way it looks like.
> 
> Hey Fixed how is your night? What movie are you pumped to see this summer?



I'm doing alright, swam earlier still trying to rehab my shoulder. That and I just made some baller oyster stew.

Tbh, I have no clue what's coming out. I want to see the Atlas Shrugged movie, but will have to wait for a DVD.

ehh just checked, this summer looks kinda lame for movies. I'll see the second hangover at some point, and if conan the barbarian is anything like conan the destroyer, I'll have to see it.
This summer's shit for concerts in my area, maybe I could justify spending money to see phish though


----------



## smackcraft

Well guys im gonna try get some sleep , need to fix my sleeping pattern .. only that sux cos when im sleeping u guys are up lol

G,night folks


----------



## Trinitee

Awww... I was reading thru this all excited to see the next piece of artwork posted, and it ended with smackcraft going ni-night.


----------



## theotherside

I know I love his artwork....very good ideas  How are you trinitee....9 more posts and you are a Bluelighter!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

s'up everybody? long time no type. done w/ Dr.-useless anyway and just trying to take care of my leg on me own-bonnoroo is the 10th. i hv some serious PT to do. i went long enuff that what i need to do to is burned into my head-and leg. i'm not missing the 10 yr anniv-my 6th year,bc my cripple leg is acting up. fuck that. i'll duct tape a brace that's hardcore and wear the fucker all 5+ days. i'll buy a wheelchair and get myself to where i'm going. i am totally super cereal,about this you guys......






so i'll be around on the reg now.................skillz


are NSFW tags required in soc? i isa so lovely stoned and i just smoked a bowl for swerlz for being there for me today.........word,brah.  sometimes it's the little things that will lift your spirits when you're havin -to date- the worst,most fucked up day ever


----------



## coelophysis

Anyone think about death all day long?


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> Anyone think about death all day long?



"We are Sex Bomb and we are here to make you think about death and get sad and stuff"


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Anyone think about death all day long?



i do...quite often. but not in a fearful way. i've reached out and felt the reaper's shroud when i had my near fatal car accident jan 10,2006. everyone believed i would die and i did experience the feeling of life leaving me,and i'm not afraid. i felt death taking me but i seemed to curl up up into the fetal position and i just kept curling into myself and then out into the universe.


i was on a lot of pain medication,now ......one day i saw yellow spiders on the wall and my time of death spray painted on the ceiling.....the next day i thought my nurse was gonna kill me and i tried to kick her in the face with my good leg but the 3 1/2 week coma meant my muscles had atrophied and i barely moved during my well thought kung fu kick plan.   yeah-i was on the heavy duty shit. that was the only good thing bout my accident....i stayed oped out of my mind for months....and i was good,i knew how to get them to turn up the juice all the time.

aanyway,i'm stoned and above is a very digressed answer to ur question.


yes....but not everyday.


----------



## coelophysis

I've wasted a majority of life thinking about what happens when life is over.
I wonder if I'll ever be able to break from it.


----------



## Trinitee

TOS- I know! I wonder if I'll feel any differently? Lolz. I JUST noticed all the little icons you can add to posts... I wondered why one of my replies had a pot leaf above it. Der. 

Laika- in what way? Like, impending doom, or just the reality of it? Ive rarely spent a whole day on it. I'm more prone to feel panic about time getting away from me and I'm not living to the fullest, etc. But I rarely consider my death. It's more a fear of wasting my youth. (not that I'm much of a "youth" these days)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> I've wasted a majority of life thinking about what happens when life is over.
> I wonder if I'll ever be able to break from it.



once you make peace with death and the fact that you cannot change the fact that we all are dying...every sec we are that sec closer to death. i think we are all connected-the universe,everything.....think on this~
 ~"Energy can be neither created nor destroyed. It can only change forms."`

we are nothing if not energy....just my point of view. but i came so close to death that for some reason i made peace w/ death.

it is a very freeing plane of existence. it truly is bc b4 my wreck i was terrified of death but now it doesn't bother me at all. i got a 2nd chance at life so i try to focus on making the most out of living. no one is guaranteed tomorrow. all we have is now and that is beautiful.


----------



## coelophysis

I think sometimes I dwell on it because of how beat I feel it is to be here in this realm.
I don't fear death at all, it's an intriguing thing to think about.


----------



## theotherside

How was everyone's monday? doom and gloom with a hint of sunshine is how mine went!
Good to see you skillz!


----------



## coelophysis

That's how mine felt too. Got reminded of a bunch of necessary stuff.
Man oh man am I sick of where I'm living.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

has anything happened w/ you recently that might have got your brain on the death train?  anyone die-have you suffered a trauma? what is it that is leading your mind to this place? i know in my mid 20s i felt like i had a quarter life crisis. is this just the natural ebb and flow of your thoughts? you think about it alot? got any art that you have done  while you are thinking about death?


----------



## Trinitee

Laika said:


> Man oh man am I sick of where I'm living.



If you're talking about reality then I feel ya sister.


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> If you're talking about reality then I feel ya sister.



Great quote trinitee  The war on reality continues.........
Certain things are provide comfort in this little box I call my life..for the most part I am happy although many times it is induced by one chemical or another.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> How was everyone's monday? doom and gloom with a hint of sunshine is how mine went!
> Good to see you skillz!



dude-i so missed you guys. but i'm finally done w/ the medicaid bullshit and my disability depends on the medicaid. but my case worker said that it was pretty much a sure thing. i can unburden my parents financially,see the Dr.s i have needed to see over the past 3 years. losing your career is hard...especially bc your body just cldn't  do the work anymore bc of my injuries...it also means you lose insurance and benefits-all of a sudden your stuck w/ a horrible,yet legit,opiate addiction and no way to see your Dr. to get a RX then you go back to copin and gettin it anyway you can......  but i have paid my way-i made a lot of money in my 20s-too much money-what's on paper is ridiculous alone not counting gratuities that were declared as a percentages,not as a whole.and i have worked physical jobs since 16. so i hope i get it bc i need to get my life together i need a plan and dedication to it bc this isn't working out for me...living in my childhood bedroom next to my parents has well surpassed my limit. i gotta get my own place bc they are driving me Lizzy fucking Borden. lol shwew-it has been a rough month or so. I'm so glad this is almost over.
sorry i kinda took the mood down. 
well let's just lift it up.
i am finally able to smoke weed,having been abstinent from it(mostly)over the past month in case i ran into a drug test. so i am flying high. right now.

how bout you guys??? i know you guys got it in you....how is everybody else feeling??? any stoners out there who have baked their brains(and lungs) like i have tonight?

what's up w/ the doom and gloom on your end,brah?


----------



## coelophysis

Trinitee said:


> If you're talking about reality then I feel ya sister.



Essentially my sister, essentially..




skillz~4~thrillz said:


> has anything happened w/ you recently that might have got your brain on the death train?  anyone die-have you suffered a trauma? what is it that is leading your mind to this place? i know in my mid 20s i felt like i had a quarter life crisis. is this just the natural ebb and flow of your thoughts? you think about it alot? got any art that you have done  while you are thinking about death?



Well yeah, it's the birthday of someone who died around this time last year also. 2 weeks after their birthday.
It's funny cause a lot of our more memorable conversations were talking about whacked out shit, and ultimately "death." So I've thought about it loads before a year ago. A big part of why I took psychedelics was to help me see a little glimpse of the unknown. Something more than just THIS. Though since this death I've basically stopped tripping.
It's definitely part of the normal ebb and flow, but I'd say a more particularly strong eddy.
And part of it could probably, maybe, perhaps even be my quarter life crisis that you talk of. It's hard to say. Everything has always been in a constant state of change throughout my life and my though train.

I generally am positive and am in pursuit to stay that way. But I feel like the people I know and associate with aren't good people and I have to get away from them and the situations they put themselves in and from time to time drag me into.
It's a buzzkill.
That mixed with memories as of late just makes me feel.. meh


----------



## theotherside

Oh the only thing bringing me doom and gloom is that monday feel....sometimes I'm off on tuesdays but not this week. If I could cut out work and still have money to do what I wanted to do all would be great.


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> That's how mine felt too. Got reminded of a bunch of necessary stuff.
> Man oh man am I sick of where I'm living.



Short of an untimely exit and hoping you were referring to your spatio-temporal coordinates instead; you oughta try living in the south--I hear Seattle, frisco and Boston are really cool cities to enjoy when you're young--High cost of living in each(more perks of where I live)

And with regards to thinking about death and such, you're not alone. Many men, philosophers, have spent the better part of their years ruminating on such things as the nature of death and the split of body and soul during the collapse of the physical body. Who actually knows? There is merit to the thoughts though.

I really had a huge curiosity in the subject after blasting off on some plastic tasting DMT (.14mg I believe on top of pristine ganja). Just the notion that DMT is released in one's dying moments and the time dilation one experiences enduring the conscious effects of DMT. I've heard the brain survives for like 15 seconds or something after the body is physically dead. One _could _experience an eternal afterlife in that state....

But read Dr. Strassman's book DMT: The Spirit Molecule for a good idea of the nature of DMT.


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah I've read that book. Unfortunately his research isn't based upon any sort of real actual fact.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Essentially my sister, essentially..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, it's the birthday of someone who died around this time last year also. 2 weeks after their birthday.
> It's funny cause a lot of our more memorable conversations were talking about whacked out shit, and ultimately "death." So I've thought about it loads before a year ago. A big part of why I took psychedelics was to help me see a little glimpse of the unknown. Something more than just THIS. Though since this death I've basically stopped tripping.
> It's definitely part of the normal ebb and flow, but I'd say a more particularly strong eddy.
> And part of it could probably, maybe, perhaps even be my quarter life crisis that you talk of. It's hard to say. Everything has always been in a constant state of change throughout my life and my though train.
> 
> I generally am positive and am in pursuit to stay that way. But I feel like the people I know and associate with aren't good people and I have to get away from them and the situations they put themselves in and from time to time drag me into.
> It's a buzzkill.
> That mixed with memories as of late just makes me feel.. meh



sorry about the anniversary of a death coming up. i'd say that is definitely like the moon pulling at the tide,ya know. its good that you embrace them-your thoughts and feelings. and we all knowhow awesome you are. if i were you i would explore these thoughts and feelings through your art-or through your words. you are so talented. maybe you should"take this to the canvas",so to speak.


----------



## coelophysis

Ah I forgot to mention and address that part of your post. I actually did do some drawings for the occasion so to say.
http://th03.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/271/a/6/wb2_by_drawtheworldaway-d2zo6ys.jpg
http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/271/e/8/wb1_by_drawtheworldaway-d2zo6wp.jpg

Black and whites of course.


----------



## JoshE

Wow, I literally had cake coming out of my ass today! Cake from Parents, Cake from mates, Cupcakes from work..All chocolate too :D

Now to rewind and drink some nice cold JD's :D

How is everyone else?


----------



## theotherside

Hey Josh...I take it you are already finished with Tuesday then?
Also......................
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Ah I forgot to mention and address that part of your post. I actually did do some drawings for the occasion so to say.
> http://th03.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/271/a/6/wb2_by_drawtheworldaway-d2zo6ys.jpg
> http://th06.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/271/e/8/wb1_by_drawtheworldaway-d2zo6wp.jpg
> 
> Black and whites of course.



wow...they are really amazing. i can feel your experience juxtaposed to your curiosity and desire for resolve. 
i want to share some art with you. i have to photograph/scan it so it will take me a day or two. but i want to show you some pieces that i did while in the"pondering life and death and meaning of it all. it is similar to your style but at the same time it is the exact opposite.


----------



## coelophysis

Ohh I'm really intrigued  I can't wait to see it.
Thanks for chatting it up and helping me express tonight. But I've gotta go to bed now.
Goodnight everyone


----------



## theotherside

Night Laika  Have a good tuesday when you get up!
Skillz have you met trinitee yet? Met meaning talked with  One of many new faces to the site...which is why i love it here!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Wow, I literally had cake coming out of my ass today! Cake from Parents, Cake from mates, Cupcakes from work..All chocolate too :D
> 
> Now to rewind and drink some nice cold JD's :D
> 
> How is everyone else?



happy birthday,man....i LOLd about the anus cake crisis you had-believe it or not i so know that feeling...lol.
is it a mile stone birthday? you know-18,21,25,30,35,40?

i have my 35 coming up on 9/11....i can't wait-i love getting older-gracefully,of  course.

hope your day keeps on treating you right!!!

much peace and love.........................skillz


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Hey Josh...I take it you are already finished with Tuesday then?
> Also......................
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks bro! 

Yep Tuesday is done and dusted. Hows your night going?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Night Laika  Have a good tuesday when you get up!
> Skillz have you met trinitee yet? Met meaning talked with  One of many new faces to the site...which is why i love it here!



not yet....i see we have some kickin' new socialites. i am so glad to be feeling better and back online. our fucking DSL went out like 3 days in a row and the modem is in my parents room so i just sit here and stew bc all i need to do is walk in for 30 secs and reset it and i can't. grrrrrrrr.

i got 2 new PS3 games....both my 1st FPS games.i happened to have copied the walkthroughs to both to a notepad before i lost the connection,so i spent 3 days w/ my leg up just blasting enemies away. i LOVE video games-still have my original Atari-1982.

anyone else a gamer????


----------



## Trinitee

Hi Skillz! Nice to meetcha. 

Happy birthday Josh! Have you heard this guy talk about cake? http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/3/Jim-Gaffigan-–-Cake-–-Beyond-the-Pale-686597
"What's this called? Cake?" heh. 

I'm eating lonely candy. I hate having Tuesday off. Nobody cam party on a Monday night.


----------



## theotherside

JoshE said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> Yep Tuesday is done and dusted. Hows your night going?



Oh man just relaxing with a giant grin on my face. Was jamming out some great music by a group called Islands and now I'm jamming a little Larry Coryell jazz guitar. Glad you had an awesome birthday brother!


To skillz....I was a 360 gamer but then it got red ring of death so now I'm jaded. I should pick up a ps3 soon though...I want to play the new mortal kombat SOOOOOO bad!


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> happy birthday,man....i LOLd about the anus cake crisis you had-believe it or not i so know that feeling...lol.
> is it a mile stone birthday? you know-18,21,25,30,35,40?
> 
> i have my 35 coming up on 9/11....i can't wait-i love getting older-gracefully,of  course.
> 
> hope your day keeps on treating you right!!!
> 
> much peace and love.........................skillz



Thanks skillz! Nah turned 23 today, still young-ish  No shit about the cakes haha. I guess thats what happens when your parents are split too..double everything . Wasn't really expecting anything from my mates or work either but i defiantly appreciate it all 

Thanks again :D


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Oh man just relaxing with a giant grin on my face. Was jamming out some great music by a group called Islands and now I'm jamming a little Larry Coryell jazz guitar. Glad you had an awesome birthday brother!
> 
> 
> To skillz....I was a 360 gamer but then it got red ring of death so now I'm jaded. I should pick up a ps3 soon though...I want to play the new mortal kombat SOOOOOO bad!



Sounds awesome man! Thanks again for the BD wishes 

Stay with the 360! I got the red rings of death 3 times, then in the end ditched it for a PS3 but wasn't feeling the love haha, so i went and bought one of the new black 360's..There so full of win 

Would love to play COD with some bluelighters..sick of playing random noobs


----------



## Fixed5217

the cake thing brings back memories; I had some friends laugh about cake for a solid hour after smoking some salvia on 2c-i. I just didn't get what was so damned funny to them. I don't even think there was anything to laugh at...

anyways, happy birthday down under, josh


----------



## JoshE

Trinitee said:


> Happy birthday Josh! Have you heard this guy talk about cake? http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/3/Jim-Gaffigan-–-Cake-–-Beyond-the-Pale-686597
> "What's this called? Cake?" heh.



Thanks Trinitee, Ill check out that video soon..Love me some comedy 

Edit: Thanks Fixed5217


----------



## Trinitee

We got the ring of death which _forced_ us to get a new one w/ Kinect. Mamma likes Kinect.


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> Hi Skillz! Nice to meetcha.
> 
> Happy birthday Josh! Have you heard this guy talk about cake? http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/3/Jim-Gaffigan-–-Cake-–-Beyond-the-Pale-686597
> "What's this called? Cake?" heh.
> 
> I'm eating lonely candy. I hate having Tuesday off. Nobody cam party on a Monday night.



Yeah I almost always get tuesdays off but someone is on a trip so I have to show up for 10 hours...I know what you mean though as no one I know can do shit monday nights around here either!

To fixed:damn man 2c-i and salvia sounds like some wild fun


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Trinitee said:


> Hi Skillz! Nice to meetcha.
> 
> Happy birthday Josh! Have you heard this guy talk about cake? http://www.break.com/usercontent/2009/3/Jim-Gaffigan-–-Cake-–-Beyond-the-Pale-686597
> "What's this called? Cake?" heh.
> 
> I'm eating lonely candy. I hate having Tuesday off. Nobody cam party on a Monday night.



backatcha.....i've seen that Jim Gaffigan stand up a couple times.

i'm going to see "LEWIS fucking BLACK" at Bonnaroo. i was 7 ppl from the tent when they called "max capacity" back in 2006. they wouldn't even let me sit outside the tent and listen. i cld fire up a joint,fix up and shoot up 25 feet from them but they wouldn't let me sit outside the tent and listen-AT BONNAROO!
anyway he is doing 2 shows this year and i am prepared to be there 3 hours early-sittin in the sun and grass-meeting ppl who offer you grass-ppl you offer grass-dealers,dealers everywhere-whatever you want you got it. i hope i don't get too fucked up bc i am gonna be up front w/ my cameras then i am gonna try and get his auto graph and maybe even a pic w/ me.

i'm gonna wear my "I  girls"(the  in rainbow,of course) and i'm gonna add a separate piece to fit at the bottom that says "and Lewis Black". lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Sounds awesome man! Thanks again for the BD wishes
> 
> Stay with the 360! I got the red rings of death 3 times, then in the end ditched it for a PS3 but wasn't feeling the love haha, so i went and bought one of the new black 360's..There so full of win
> 
> Would love to play COD with some bluelighters..sick of playing random noobs



my very 1st FPS is CoD 3....i chose an older version bc i am broke<- #1 and i wanted to get the progressive feel of the series. i read they took CoD1&2 and basically fixed the shit that was whack in CoD3. i love it....i was playing for 3 days starting the night i brought it home. 

the other one i got is "Haze". 

i really want a 360 too bc i love HALO!!!! i used to take over my friends 360 whenever we would get a cpl of 8balls and she wld play PS2 and i'd play HALO.

one time she said "what day is it"-we were partying hard. and i said "hell it's been wednesday for a week!!!"

man those were the best days...lots o drugs and video games.

i hvn't gotten my PS3 online yet...too busy killing Gerry!


----------



## theotherside

Oh I played Haze at my brothers house...loved it. Very cool premise too....drug related FTW!
So skillz what is on your agenda for the summer time? Any plans yet?


----------



## Trinitee

"There was a Starbucks across the street from a Starbucks. And THAT ladies and gentlemen, is the end of the universe!"

*snicker*


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Oh I played Haze at my brothers house...loved it. Very cool premise too....drug related FTW!
> So skillz what is on your agenda for the summer time? Any plans yet?



Bonnaroo in 2 weeks....get my old den set back up bc living in one room will make you a little nutz....and i am already a little insane ...

hopefully when my disability comes through and i pay my parents for a few months then-GET MY OWN PLACE. i have lived alone more than w/ someone. i want to finish my fucking BA so i can get to crackin on my MA.


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> man those were the best days...lots o drugs and video games.



lulz, This is my favourite combo 

Heaps of laughs to be had :D..Although playing a FPS on LSD can be scary


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> "There was a Starbucks across the street from a Starbucks. And THAT ladies and gentlemen, is the end of the universe!"
> 
> *snicker*



That is how it ends  Corporate machines buy the last free thinking human mind and sell it for pennies on the dollar to the worker server. At least we are still alive in the year 2011...aren't we? Sometimes I'm not so sure 

Hey skillz...we are all a little crazy sometimes. Who is headlining this years festival?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> lulz, This is my favourite combo
> 
> Heaps of laughs to be had :D..Although playing a FPS on LSD can be scary



well i am a chronic insomniac-even as a kid i would stay up all night playing Zelda,Mario Bros,Metroid,final fantasy,ect....

so now that i get an RX for my ADD,i am super focused-speed has ALWAYS done that to me. ppl would come over and we would do a fucking mound of cocain,meth-whatever and i would hook up the playstation while everyone else ran around tweeked out.

so now i finagle my meds so that i can shoot a few a night and do so for 33 or 4 nights....i definitely wind up in a state of mind close to being on LSD.

in fact i am feeling that way tonight...everything is starting to look so pretty....

i love it!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> That is how it ends  Corporate machines buy the last free thinking human mind and sell it for pennies on the dollar to the worker server. At least we are still alive in the year 2011...aren't we? Sometimes I'm not so sure
> 
> Hey skillz...we are all a little crazy sometimes. Who is headlining this years festival?



check this shit out!!!!

Bonnaroo 2011 complete line up


----------



## JoshE

^Nice man 

Do you find you play better when your on your RX (or any drug for that matter)? When I'm on meth i am also super focused ay..I stayed up for nearly 3 days playing COD pretty much non stop. Nothing else mattered..


----------



## theotherside

Ok I love String Cheese Incident, The strokes, Primus, Arcade Fire...this concert sounds too good to be true! So many damn bands/artists...hell I would like to see Lil wayne if I felt good enough  You are going to have a blast! You deserve it too just going by everything you have told us.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz




----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> ^Nice man
> 
> Do you find you play better when your on your RX (or any drug for that matter)? When I'm on meth i am also super focused ay..I stayed up for nearly 3 days playing COD pretty much non stop. Nothing else mattered..



yeah...i did some ice last weekend...1st time in over a year. that is when i was hard core playing bc i had just got them.

yeah-i do everything better on my RX-i do,however, tend to shoot too many on too many nights and i end up being w/o for a week. i am trying to distance myself from the needle,but 2 or 3 concerta extracted and loaded in a 5ml luer lock syringe. i am good for about 5 or 6 hours and i am intense into the game.

man i love it.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

TOS....have you listened to ALL of "junkie" yet??? it is long but fucking priceless!


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> yeah...i did some ice last weekend...1st time in over a year. that is when i was hard core playing bc i had just got them.
> 
> yeah-i do everything better on my RX-i do,however, tend to shoot too many on too many nights and i end up being w/o for a week. i am trying to distance myself from the needle,but 2 or 3 concerta extracted and loaded in a 5ml luer lock syringe. i am good for about 5 or 6 hours and i am intense into the game.
> 
> man i love it.



Yea that week must suck mate  Fuck, Jealous of that festival you guys are going too. The lineup looks wicked


----------



## theotherside

No not yet....how is it sounding on your end? I wish I was on the level you are right about now...I'm supposed to be asleep but these hydrocodones are keeping me up for some reason. I am a night owl by nature which is why I should look into getting a different shift..mornings BLOW!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Happy 4:20(EST)

*check out the link below...you must. it is amazing!
*

~[II'm gonna burn one down][/I]~Ben Harper  live at Bonnaroo

i was at this show...tens of thousands of ppl light up at once...nothing but nugs either. there was literally a cloud of reefer smoke hovering over the venue...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> No not yet....how is it sounding on your end? I wish I was on the level you are right about now...I'm supposed to be asleep but these hydrocodones are keeping me up for some reason. I am a night owl by nature which is why I should look into getting a different shift..mornings BLOW!



what do you do? aren't you in food and beverage???


----------



## theotherside

No I'm I supervise a call center for alarm systems.....WOOOO!! Loads of fun let me tell you...but the pay is really solid considering I don't really do anything except help my guys and gals with calls they can't handle..aka---pissed off rich people who can't learn 5 digit codes. I have a degree and this is the best I could do.........


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Yea that week must suck mate  Fuck, Jealous of that festival you guys are going too. The lineup looks wicked



dude,don't worry bc i plan to make it to "the land down under"...i hear you guys have sick gatherings and festivals,plus it's fucking AUSTRALIA!!! when i do make it there we have to meet up for sure. just speeding and playing video games-awesome.


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> dude,don't worry bc i plan to make it to "the land down under"...i hear you guys have sick gatherings and festivals,plus it's fucking AUSTRALIA!!! when i do make it there we have to meet up for sure. just speeding and playing video games-awesome.



Done deal mate


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

so i got a little carried away posting in the photo thread...


----------



## JoshE

Fack, Can't sleep 

Damn insomnia


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Fack, Can't sleep
> 
> Damn insomnia



take some fackin drugs,mate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Insomnia is really unfortunate, I would suggest exercise and eating well if you haven't already. 

I have some temazepam in case I have insomnia but I don't like taking it often.


----------



## Carver Slice

Hello everyone.   

Hope everything's  well, just taking it easy tonight.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey,hey everybody... i have had the strangest day...been high as fuck. just watched a killer movie "Set it Off" w/ Jada Pickett Smith,Queen Latifah and Vivica A. Fox. i can't believe i have never seen it before...or i saw it so long ago that i've smoked that memory away,which is quite possible. they were all amazing in this film. 

now i am about to get a little higher.....just cause i can 

where is everyone and what are you up to???

carver,you slicing it nice and relaxed,eh? always good for the soul to chill out a bit and relax....that will be me in about 2 hrs when i get my xanax RX for the month. oooh,i can't wait. switching gears will be past necessary by midnight....but until then i am in the mood to play still


----------



## theotherside

Hey everyone having to spend the day with my g/f but I will be on and ready to chat in a few hours>....somebody come in later so I don't get lonely! Hey skillz!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

TOS....i'll be around later on,and LATE........i may take a crack nap but i'll def be around later. go make your girl happy!


----------



## Carver Slice

Wuts up TOS, and Skillz 

Been floating through some multi-layered changes, but I'll stick with my instinct's. 
Life is funny sometimes, but it's always worth it.

Love and Light


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey Skillz + everyone else,

I am really busy and kind of exhausted so I will be online later.  Right now I am in the middle of a lot of planning.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Carver Slice said:


> Wuts up TOS, and Skillz
> 
> Been floating through some multi-layered changes, but I'll stick with my instinct's.
> Life is funny sometimes, but it's always worth it.
> 
> Love and Light



you got that right....life is ALWAYS worth it. ALWAYS!!! right on for reminding me and everyone else that life is such a beautiful and precious experience. even when it hurts,it just means that when the pain passes you by,the joy is so much more sweeter.

much peace and love...............skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Hey Skillz + everyone else,
> 
> I am really busy and kind of exhausted so I will be online later.  Right now I am in the middle of a lot of planning.



you are always insanely busy. i hope that you are taking care of yourself-taking your own advice. no matter how bombarded you are,you have to take time off for you.
so sayeth,skillz!!!!!


----------



## the toad

Keep it gangsta peeps


----------



## smackcraft

hows the nmi social today ?


----------



## the toad

Seems a little slow rite now @smakcraft....

What are you up to this fine evening? I just got a new mg scale in the mail so my day is good lol


----------



## smackcraft

im good man, scored for the first time this year lol ... so sitting enjoying my self  

i used to love getting a new set of scales , they are oh ever so good for telling if you get decent weights from different people


----------



## the toad

I just wish I had something other than muscle relaxants to toss on it lol... Thursday morning I get a dilaudid script... and I'm getting a methoxetamine shipment either this week or next....


----------



## muvolution

I was feeling the beginning of an illness yesterday at work, but I didn't expect it to feel like opiate WDx1000. Maybe I was sleep-walking and took a piece of a suboxone or something. That's really the only thing that could explain being this ill for 18 hours.

I rent my appartment from my boss so when I called to tell him I wasn't coming in this morning, he said yeah, thats what I figured based on being able to hear you yelling profanities from outside.


----------



## the toad

Damn @muvolution that's shitty.... reminds me of the time I popped 5 xanax bars with zero tolerance.... ended up eating 14 more that I don't remember.... because ifter I "came to" after a 72+hour blackout that's how many were missing and I was alone...

On a side note my entire house was rearranged (furniture mostly) all in the wrong ways and rooms didn't match their intended use etc.... recliner in the kitchen and batroom.... lol... 

My worst witdrawal episode was when I thought since I had no dilaudid or anything similar (opiate) I would do some blow (IV)... this helped a bit... but then I got the bright idea to toss in a little 2C-I as well... turns out that all I've heard about withdrawals and hallucinogens not mixing well is entirely correct... and to make mattersworse... I had stuck on a couple of clonidine patches an hour or so prior... so about the time I start freaking out... I also feel nauseous... I run to the toilet and puke... stand up, look in the mirror and see a cartoon villian or someting... which I kinda find some enjoyment in witnessing despite my agony... then go to walk back to my bed... 

Immediately everything got fuzzy and buzzy and the next thing I remember is waking up lyingon my bathroom floor lol.... I get up and open. The door... then wake up just outside my bathroom door lying down again lol.... once or twice more and a broken rib and a major headache and I decide to crawl back to my room to avoid the no blood pressure to the brain cuz the clonidine prob... this works.... I also rip off the patches.... shoot up some more coke and then shot up some everclear to try to sleep for real.... it didn't work..... 

Thank goodness I learned that wasn't a good life to lifpve or id prolly be dead now... 

Bluelight is a fair part of me still being alive imo


----------



## coelophysis

I have that same exact scale!


----------



## the toad

I just got this one for 30 bucks including shipping from amazon... 25 + 5 shipping... that's cheaper than most of the "tenth" sclaes at headshops... 

This is the second one of these I've bought... the first time, about 6 years ago, I bought it I paid I believe around 100.... gotta love amazon lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> I just wish I had something other than muscle relaxants to toss on it lol... Thursday morning I get a dilaudid script... and I'm getting a methoxetamine shipment either this week or next....


fucking sweet ass scales. that is EXACTLY what i need. i am jealous.


muvolution said:


> I was feeling the beginning of an illness yesterday at work, but I didn't expect it to feel like opiate WDx1000. Maybe I was sleep-walking and took a piece of a suboxone or something. That's really the only thing that could explain being this ill for 18 hours.
> 
> I rent my appartment from my boss so when I called to tell him I wasn't coming in this morning, he said yeah, thats what I figured based on being able to hear you yelling profanities from outside.


did he mention whether or not any of those profanities were directed towards or about him. holy shit that would rock. i am sure it doesn't seem that funny if you are still dope sick.



Chemically Insane said:


> Damn @muvolution that's shitty.... reminds me of the time I popped 5 xanax bars with zero tolerance.... ended up eating 14 more that I don't remember.... because ifter I "came to" after a 72+hour blackout that's how many were missing and I was alone...
> 
> On a side note my entire house was rearranged (furniture mostly) all in the wrong ways and rooms didn't match their intended use etc.... recliner in the kitchen and batroom.... lol...
> 
> My worst witdrawal episode was when I thought since I had no dilaudid or anything similar (opiate) I would do some blow (IV)... this helped a bit... but then I got the bright idea to toss in a little 2C-I as well... turns out that all I've heard about withdrawals and hallucinogens not mixing well is entirely correct... and to make mattersworse... I had stuck on a couple of clonidine patches an hour or so prior... so about the time I start freaking out... I also feel nauseous... I run to the toilet and puke... stand up, look in the mirror and see a cartoon villian or someting... which I kinda find some enjoyment in witnessing despite my agony... then go to walk back to my bed...
> 
> Immediately everything got fuzzy and buzzy and the next thing I remember is waking up lyingon my bathroom floor lol.... I get up and open. The door... then wake up just outside my bathroom door lying down again lol.... once or twice more and a broken rib and a major headache and I decide to crawl back to my room to avoid the no blood pressure to the brain cuz the clonidine prob... this works.... I also rip off the patches.... shoot up some more coke and then shot up some everclear to try to sleep for real.... it didn't work.....
> 
> Thank goodness I learned that wasn't a good life to lifpve or id prolly be dead now...
> 
> Bluelight is a fair part of me still being alive imo



holy shit...i am surprised you are still alive. i totally get it though. i have had very similar experiences...and i also attribute a large part of me still being alive to Bluelight as well.

thank all that is intoxicating for Bluelight.


----------



## IAMWHY

Man it got quiet in here... *turns on Bad Kids by Gaga and proceeds to get all party boy with an unwitting bar stool* OH YEAH!!!


----------



## IAMWHY

Dancing naked to Lady Gaga is not only gloriously homosexual, it is also spiritually therapeutic. I prescribe 30 minutes a day to each of you, come back in 2 weeks and tell me how you feel. If it's not exhilarated, you're doing it wrong.

[MDPV optional. Do not attempt if you have a heart condition, are pregnant or plan on becoming pregnant.] like anyone ever PLANS to get preg'd... Ppsshhtt Captain, you aren't an exception. The surrogate parents will know if you start dipping into the cookie jar.


----------



## smackcraft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1A_uSEjTIQ


----------



## ektamine

ektamines gone on a bad few days.
hopefully ektamine will return with good news within the next 3 days.

hopefully.


----------



## IAMWHY

ektamine said:


> ektamines gone on a bad few days.
> hopefully ektamine will return with good news within the next 3 days.
> 
> hopefully.



Pho noes! What's amiss?8)


----------



## coelophysis

My predictions are phenazepam may be part of it lol.


----------



## Trinitee

Hey youz guyz!

<---- look. I'm blue!


----------



## Bill

Hi guise
Haven't been online much because it's been so nice outside recently

I fucking love summer so much :]


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Bill said:


> Hi guise
> Haven't been online much because it's been so nice outside recently
> 
> I fucking love summer so much :]



what region do you live in? i live in the buckle of the bible belt-southeast USA. i hate  summers bc they are so bloody hot. and it isn't even august yet. that is the month you can cook meet on your skin.

i miss the Blueridge mountains so much...


----------



## theotherside

Hey skillz and anyone else out there in bluelight land!! How has the night been going for you?
Play any more ps3 tonight? God I wish I had a system right about now


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Hey skillz and anyone else out there in bluelight land!! How has the night been going for you?
> Play any more ps3 tonight? God I wish I had a system right about now



well i've been shooting speed for 3 days-that is  my limit when i get my RX for ADD filled. and i got my 60 xanax bars filled today...basically i am riding the zanny xanie train.

i may be too fucked up to play tonight. im feeling kinda down. my bad leg got hurt lil over a week ago and bonnaroo is 15 days away and my leg had better  able to handle it.


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes I have a bit of xanax in my system as well. Makes things so much smoother and easier to handle, if only for a little while. 
Sorry to hear you are feeling down skillz....stay off that leg of yours so you can have a blast at bonnaroo. A long time ago I was in a bad car wreck and my leg still hurts like a motherfucker from time to time. That is why I am still on a low dose hydrocodone/soma.


----------



## gavatron@oz

long time no see people.hows everyone been?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Tired but doing OK.


----------



## Carver Slice

Good day my friends


----------



## Swerlz

shit day yesterday.. today im ok, i guess

gonna start my day


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> shit day yesterday.. today im ok, i guess
> 
> gonna start my day



I'm glad to hear you're having a better day so far Swerlz.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Whats been happening with you Lé Capiton? Its been a while since ive been here..have i missed much??

CAVER SLICE-hows that lb of kratom looking? You put a good dent in it by now or what?


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron are you feeling better? Still off the gear man?
Missed you the last few days.


----------



## Carver Slice

gavatron@oz said:


> Whats been happening with you Lé Capiton? Its been a while since ive been here..have i missed much??
> 
> CAVER SLICE-hows that lb of kratom looking? You put a good dent in it by now or what?



i gave some to a friend to use for something
and the rest of it's gone

probably not taking that one again for a bit, alteration and whatnot


----------



## gavatron@oz

TOS- yeah mate im feeling a hell of alot better.7days straight edge now.but tinas still hanging in my system. Some full on sleeping binges,eating like a hoarse,pretty agressive,mood swings and some intense headaches. But i expected all of these. It was a nasty binge there, that'll do me for a while.need normality back in my life.

How have you been.feels like ive been gone months, much change with you? I heard from ekta on email,said he got job.. Smackcraft has been quite i think..

CARVER SLICE-What strain was it you had? You sound like your over it a bit.. Hope your friend goes easy.


----------



## Carver Slice

it was just some bali

yummy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey gavatron, carver, and TOS!  

Gavatron, I have been doing OK.  You haven't missed much - I have just been getting ready for the move.

I am going to have to drive though, so this complicates somethings while simplifying other things.  :D

None the less, I will be getting to the paradise soon.  %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

geees Captain,the preperation youve put into this move you are going to paradise,or the moon.bet you cant waite.have u found an appartment?
Bit of a road trip coming then mate? Good fun as long as everything goes to plan.Im getting flashbacks of dumb and dumber and their drive to aaassspen.that was the only movie my high school friend had at his beachside apartment,and we bled it dry watching it over and over again,usually after a hefty dose of blotter..

Ah,Memmories............


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> geees Captain,the preperation youve put into this move you are going to paradise,or the moon.bet you cant waite.have u found an appartment?
> Bit of a road trip coming then mate? Good fun as long as everything goes to plan.Im getting flashbacks of dumb and dumber and their drive to aaassspen.that was the only movie my high school friend had at his beachside apartment,and we bled it dry watching it over and over again,usually after a hefty dose of blotter..
> 
> Ah,Memmories............



I have found an apartment, it's going to come down to if we can get it without having to visit before moving, which I hope we will be able to.

When I get to California I'll take lots of pictures so everyone can bask in the glory.


----------



## gavatron@oz

^sounds good my friend..as long as you sign a lease or rental agreement why would they not let you have it without seeing it in person.?? Strange.hopefully the description and or photos arent false in any way.

Ill have to send you some photos of my humble little life.its a watermans paradise.. Ive got to get back into all my old hobbies.surfing,fishing,hand spear fishing,diving.. Fuck ive let all that go and ended up with a nasty addiction..7 days clean tho.im looking forward to enjoying these things again..

Hope you get everyhing sorted..any work lined up?


----------



## Trinitee

Captain.Heroin said:


> When I get to California



Soon as you step on the scene you'll hear hoochies screamin'. (Fiendin' for money and alcohol, you see.)


----------



## gavatron@oz

^where you from trinitee?? Cali im guessing.

Whats your favourite drink? Ill send the captain a bottle as a farewell present to his old place.

Nice to meet u trinitee, havnt seen you here before..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> ^sounds good my friend..as long as you sign a lease or rental agreement why would they not let you have it without seeing it in person.?? Strange.hopefully the description and or photos arent false in any way.
> 
> Ill have to send you some photos of my humble little life.its a watermans paradise.. Ive got to get back into all my old hobbies.surfing,fishing,hand spear fishing,diving.. Fuck ive let all that go and ended up with a nasty addiction..7 days clean tho.im looking forward to enjoying these things again..
> 
> Hope you get everyhing sorted..any work lined up?



No work lined up yet, except for what I already have lined up for myself here that I can take with me.

Let's see some pics!!! :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

^ Most are on the miss' laptop,and shes got my usb too.ive only got inds on my phone,and they dont do the place justice..give me a couple days,ive just started talking to her again.lol.but ill send you a heap.

You'll be filling out the immigration papers instead of a rental agreement.


----------



## Trinitee

'sup Gavatron! Yeah, I just keep hangin around, though i've nothing useful to add aside from the random song lyric. 

Cali-girl thru and thru. Complete with blonde hair, fake tan, and glittery eyeshadow. California  gurlz have got it goin' on!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*hmmm*



Trinitee said:


> 'sup Gavatron! Yeah, I just keep hangin around, though i've nothing useful to add aside from the random song lyric.
> 
> Cali-girl thru and thru. Complete with blonde hair, fake tan, and glittery eyeshadow. California  gurlz have got it goin' on!



Sup, i feel awkward even posting that, id be beaten to a pulp if i tried that down under..you sound like the girls from the gold coast,where im from..though you cali girls are missing the bolt ons. There an accessory like a a beach towel in my neck of the woods.. I dont mean to be rudeby that comment.

So what udo with yourself Trin? Youve got summer coming so you can cross the faketan off the list.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Anyone get hit by the hurricanes? TOS ? - you're in Texas arent u,think the news in oz said it went over Dallas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nope, haven't been hit by any hurricanes here gavatron.


----------



## Swerlz

not yet atleast...Hurricane season doesn't start for a couple more weeks

NOAH released their "predictions" for this year


----------



## Carver Slice

i thought the hurricane season was over!


----------



## Swerlz

lol classic


----------



## ektamine

Since I don't feel talkative, heres the short version:

Got hired at the indian place,
totally blew it by showing up still benzo'd on the first day
got fired
freaked out
got hired at an expensive restaurant across the street with more hours, better pay, and soon to be full time.


FUCK YEA!


----------



## muvolution

Shit mahn, I was in New Orleans for the last 3 hurricane's they had, then was randomly in Texas for another.


Extamine - that is awesome news, but how does one blow it due to being benzo'd? Were you not with it, or were you not in uniform with a funny hat on and no pants?


----------



## ektamine

Muv – I wish I could remember, I'd surely tell you how it went down.
(I have a faint memory of dropping a tray half-full of glasses)


Oh well, its all in the past now. Better job, better hours, better tips!
(And this time, no benzos)

Funniest part is, its right across the street


----------



## muvolution

AAArgh! I just missed  10mg of dilaudid and had my first experience with the blood making a shot too clotted. I ended up eating it, which felt weird to say the least. what do you guys do in that situation?


----------



## ektamine

Whenever a shot gets clogged, I rip the needle off and plug it.


----------



## the toad

muvolution said:


> AAArgh! I just missed  10mg of dilaudid and had my first experience with the blood making a shot too clotted. I ended up eating it, which felt weird to say the least. what do you guys do in that situation?



You can dump it back in the spoon and refilter thru cotton... depending on how big the clot part is...

Funny how it seems gross eating a little blood... but shooting that vaery same mix into a vein seems fine lol..

I get a dilaudid scrip tomorrow fora some oral surgery I'm having in the morning... its been a while since I've had any so it will be special


----------



## ektamine

^ Never thought of that. Good idea.
I always just plugged it and found the intensity to be about the same,
with just slightly less of a rush (as expected)


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening yall


----------



## Swerlz

sup


----------



## coelophysis

Not much. What are you getting into tonight?


----------



## ektamine

Videos games and food


----------



## JoshE

ektamine said:


> Videos games and food



Sounds good mate 

One more day and then it's the weekend! Woooooooo


----------



## the toad

Ugh... I got 20 mins till my dental appt... gettting a baby tooth pulled and having the adult tooh that's hidden attached to my orthodontics...

Its not too major but still is gonna not be fun... my stomach is tied in a knot lol... I just smoked a fat bowl and that's chillin me down some... I'm not scared or anything its just when u know they're gonna stick lido in the roof of ur mouth.... ouch... had it before lol... and sitting here counting down sucks lol

Notice how many "lol"s I've used so far... 

Oh well the good thing is its one step closer to a perfect smile... and I get a dilaudid scrip out of it too


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Hydromorphone is yummy.


----------



## the toad

Yes its my personal fav, I requested it specificly


----------



## ektamine

Poor (lucky) opiate-free ektamine has nothing to add to the conversation  ))


----------



## the toad

This was worse than getting my wisdom teeth pulled for sure... the lidocaine has'nt even worn off all the way and it already is hurting


----------



## ektamine

Hah, how ironic, my friend who just got hit wisdom teeth removed has been moping around with a couple of bottles of hydrocodone all week complaining about how it feels like Tylenol could work just as well (the pain is so bad).


----------



## the toad

The doc said he expeced this to be less less painful than my wisdom teeth... he was wrong... this was definately a lot worse... both the procedure and how I feel after... 

When I had my wisdom teeth pulled the pulled all 4 in the one visit and it only took about 20 mins... this time I had to have a baby tooth pulled that never fell out (my canine tooth on my left side)... and then he had to peel/cut up into my gums and attach a bracket to the adult tooth that got impacted and turned on its side... then sew it all back up...

Anyways the lido is pretty much worn off... I started off with bangin 4mg but then did another 2mg and its pretty good now... cept I can hardly keep my eyes open.... wouldn't be a problem cept I'm at work 8)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Since I don't feel talkative, heres the short version:
> 
> Got hired at the indian place,
> totally blew it by showing up still benzo'd on the first day
> got fired
> freaked out
> got hired at an expensive restaurant across the street with more hours, better pay, and soon to be full time.
> 
> 
> FUCK YEA!



I don't like Indian food at all. So I'd say, nice trade up!

Just save the benzos for after work.


----------



## ektamine

im just gonna order some midazolam (shorter acting ) and throw the phenaz away for good.

That was the last time I'm gonna let phenazepam fuck up my decision making capabilities.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> im just gonna order some midazolam (shorter acting ) and throw the phenaz away for good.
> 
> That was the last time I'm gonna let phenazepam fuck up my decision making capabilities.



I feel you man, midazolam is excellent and I love it.  

I used to like the longer lasting benzodiazepines, especially flurazepam, but I don't even think I would ever use it again.


----------



## ektamine

I've been waiting on a paycheck to order me a nice big fat powdered gram of the stuff.
Feels like I can't wait much longer :D

Hows it, NMI?


----------



## theotherside

Hey ektamine how have you been man? Doing alright myself..just got a bit of a runny nose/headache tonight.


----------



## ektamine

Been alright, not sure if you're up to speed with my job status but I landed myself a killer job, just waiting to start (this sunday).
(Left the Indian one)

Other than that just beach, friends, fine ladies, and buds.


----------



## ektamine

*Random Thought from ektamine:*

I wish humans cared more about these things:






Then this stuff:


----------



## muvolution

Midazolam as an RC benzo? No way...

The Phenaz sounds like a no-no no matter what, but next paycheck, I am getting some MDPV, one the 3 or 4-fma compounds, a bunch of MXE, and probably some phanazepam. Also probably get a new measuring device,


----------



## Trinitee

I hate the people I work with SO MUCH!! I did like, 235895325786 shots when I got home and I'm only SLIGHTLY less annoyed with them. Asshats. All of them.


----------



## ektamine

Trinitee said:


> I hate the people I work with SO MUCH!! I did like, 235895325786 shots when I got home and I'm only SLIGHTLY less annoyed with them. Asshats. All of them.



Shots of..... H?

Take care sweetheart, PM me if you would someone to talk too 
-Caleb


----------



## theotherside

I need to look into midazolam. I have just gotten in some pure phenazepam and it is working better than my xanax. It is easier going and less sleepy feeling. The hours of work just kind of float by...wonderful 
What is everyone up to this fine evening?


----------



## coelophysis

Just got back from Pennsylvania. Long ride. But I bumped the new My Morning Jacket album more than 3/4 of the drive. Tis a good album.


----------



## ektamine

I just got bored...
And on a whim (I'm on residual phenazepam)...

I decided to run half way down this wharf and jump off:





(at 11:00pm in the night) into freezing, crystal-black ocean. 


It was quite refreshing %)


I highly recommend such spontaneous activity.


----------



## JoshE

ektamine said:


> *Random Thought from ektamine:*
> 
> I wish humans cared more about these things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this stuff:



Couldn't agree more mate,

And thats such an awesome Tiger


----------



## gavatron@oz

joshE,hows things? Still planning on the stars on the elbow??

TOS-hows things with u.is the runny nose self induced?

EKTAMINE- thats piss funny bout work. Looking for work for ages then u get two in a matter of days.the worlds works in weird ways.


----------



## Fixed5217

went to a college friends house party, which turned out to be a nostalgic flood as most of the people there were high schoolers and fairly trashed.

I saw:

A car back into a tree
A girl piss herself 
A new yorker  ask a girl to come sit in his lap and then call the girl a bitch(not an inaccuracy...) and subsequently stumble over a potted plant.
I also asked a girl if she needed a prom date...she didn't find it quite as funny

Much more funny mundanities--and all the beer consumed by the others consisted soley of advertised brands--bud light, coors lite, etc.


----------



## theotherside

I wish human being would be nicer to people who hava a hangover at work  Would be nice to get a "no-bother" pass once a month for someone who has a splitting headache! Or a nap  built into the work day so that people would be productive after lunch.


----------



## JoshE

Gav,

I hope you don't mind, but Ive been researching Sparrows lately and am more leaning towards them than the nautical stars ..

One on the back of each of my arms.

How have you been mate, as well as everyone else in NMI?


----------



## Fixed5217

o and we went swimming afterwards by hopping a fence to the apartment pool, then wrote a song about the evening--sorta; mostly jamming and laying a framework for the lyrics


----------



## gavatron@oz

^ahh,the siesta TOS- the spanish know where its at.2-3 hr nap time after lunch..thats good value.

FIXED5217- i had some good drunken antics on weekend,after dinner at tepinyaki place,the girls headed off in a limo and left 5 of us guys to cab it to the party precinct. Me,being full of piss and bad manners ran over to our taxi that had pulled up,and planked on the bonnet( im a dickhead,i know). But with the angle of the bonnet i slid straight off,landing in a drunken heap on the ground.

AS a result,th driver locked all doors,took off and put a report through the taxi company that we're out of control and for no cab to pick us up..fucken effort getting into cbd.. With more stupid shit on the 2 km stumble to the clubs.


----------



## theotherside

Hell yeah...just a short nap each work day would solve many of my problems!!

So fixed that party was pretty lame you say? At some point you look around you realize that the party scene(the one where people drink bud light) is behind you...


----------



## gavatron@oz

ive been good joshE. Both the sparrows and stars have got sailor and nautial meanings.the stars were  real popular for a while there. Just not sure how the sparrow will go on your elbow,as far as being legible.. 

I first wanted mine on my neck,about palm size on both sides,or small red ones on hand on the web between thumb and pointing finger.But clubs here,and id say perth too, sometimes affiliate hand and neck tattooos with the bikies..you can have both sleeves done ,but no go if hand or neck done. 

Ive got new chest piece getting drawn tomorow to finnish off.its of a statue in budapest of st gabriele.should finish chest nicely.

Theres heaps of sparrows you can get too. These on my titties fucken hurt,but had been there 5 hrs doing my arm before that and was over the buzzing noise


----------



## JoshE

Looks good man!

I won't get them on my actual elbow, just above it if you know what i mean. Yea, I was thinking of getting a basic design and then modifying it.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Hell yeah...just a short nap each work day would solve many of my problems!!
> 
> So fixed that party was pretty lame you say? At some point you look around you realize that the party scene(the one where people drink bud light) is behind you...



yea, but the shit was really funny. I drive a blue honda, and people came out telling everyon that there was a silver honda blocking the drive--which I thought nothing of. Some kid backed into a tree trying to get around my car though, shit was so funny. I mean I would have moved it If I'd known mine was in the way and not another person's who came later. Just seeing the effects of alcohol on immature drinkers was hilarious for sure


----------



## Fixed5217

gavatron@oz said:


> ^ahh,the siesta TOS- the spanish know where its at.2-3 hr nap time after lunch..thats good value.
> 
> FIXED5217- i had some good drunken antics on weekend,after dinner at tepinyaki place,the girls headed off in a limo and left 5 of us guys to cab it to the party precinct. Me,being full of piss and bad manners ran over to our taxi that had pulled up,and planked on the bonnet( im a dickhead,i know). But with the angle of the bonnet i slid straight off,landing in a drunken heap on the ground.
> 
> AS a result,th driver locked all doors,took off and put a report through the taxi company that we're out of control and for no cab to pick us up..fucken effort getting into cbd.. With more stupid shit on the 2 km stumble to the clubs.



hmm, we were'nt the drunk ones (I drove, responsibly of course--only consuming 4 beers over duration[tolerance...I've driven after 12+]) But I've had my share of drunken antics...I just felt fucking old man


----------



## gavatron@oz

joshE-- have a good think bout what u want.even if you want a sleeve later and how the sparrows or swallows will fit in. I'll ge an idea of what i wantand if in 3 months im still keen,then charge on.

Dealing with multi millionaire yacht owners,ive got to think twice because some people are still prejudice about them.

What other pictures you got?

FIXED--im not young by any means..just a fucken hooligan.your only as old as the woman your rooting.


----------



## JoshE

Just typed in Sparrows in Google Images and been searching through them..Yea fuck now i don't know...Choosing is so hard. 

Fack! Hmm maybe i should just leave it for the time being.


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah dont just get it because its cheap,and people tend to do regretable things on holidays. Alot of them are old school ones that are cartoony,colourful amd sort of bubbly or full.

My ones i had them stretch out so they look leaner and more realistic.like old jail ones..lol

Go a ring of stars in an arc on your chest/ collar?? 5 or 7 stars where they get bigger toward the centre one.look up tattoo johnny.or just images in google..the more you look the more confused you'll get


----------



## JoshE

Yea thats the thing haha. Ill see something i like, then the next ill see something else and change my mind and so on. Can't make up my bloody mind.

Anyway, Hows your night going? Got anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Not too much,been off the gear for 10 ish days now so im trying to behave. Thats why i got blind last night.. usuall tweeked i can drink like a fish with no effect. But last night got out of hand on the piss alone.Bit agressive at the best of times unfortunately,and with withdrawals adding to that and the silly fuckers in surfers paradise its just trouble waiting.

Quite night in tonight.though ive also got to keep busy to keep my mind off tina.was flat out on the gear for a few months there.and u can imagine what that set me back..

Hope your getting amongst it tho mate.im going to relax with a bourbon or four.. Talk soon JoshE.keep looking up those tatts..laters


----------



## JoshE

Take it easy man  Laters.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Good morning everyone, I will be insanely busy today, so continue without me.


----------



## JoshE

Good Morning CH 

Id stick around and chat but I'm about to pass out..Went overboard on the booze and benzos..(again) 

Hope your day goes well though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> Good Morning CH
> 
> Id stick around and chat but I'm about to pass out..Went overboard on the booze and benzos..(again)
> 
> Hope your day goes well though.



Thanks JoshE.  I am hoping my day goes well.  Still pretty busy, got a lot of stuff to do.


----------



## theotherside

Hey Captain have a wonderful day man. Stay focused on the goal and remember that your new life awaits you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> Hey Captain have a wonderful day man. Stay focused on the goal and remember that your new life awaits you



Thank you TOS!   I will need to remember this.


----------



## theotherside

And remember Captain....life is always better when you get to theotherside . Sorry but my coffee and morning dose is making me a bit corny this morning!


----------



## Swerlz

dont you love that feeling after a dope binge, where you wanna fuck something  all the time. lol


----------



## Fixed5217

gavatron@oz said:


> planked on the bonnet




It took me 15 minutes of searching on the internet--a 'bonnet' in american english means this hat that ladies used to wear that only the amish wear now:






I thought planked~plunked, and that you put on a hat which fell off. Now I know that you layed down on the hood of the car and fell off.
At least you didn't hassle the cabbie, punch a cop(or four) and get tazed...


----------



## Fixed5217

this might be some of the funniest shit i've ever seen: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Care_Bear_Heroin

the article's of but check out the venn diagram at the bottom...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing today?​


----------



## Swerlz

doing good today capn. 

crushin


----------



## Fixed5217

Hello social,
I'm doing good, scored a job
just like etkamine (well not just like him...)
I'll be pedaling passengers around downtown--good for nights and weekends; now to fill the rest of my time

^^anyone see that drug classification diagram?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> doing good today capn.
> 
> crushin



On someone or something?


----------



## theotherside

yes swerlz please tell.... I would like to know some of your soflo lingo. I call crushin when I'm on top of a woman making whoopie


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> yes swerlz please tell.... I would like to know some of your soflo lingo. I call crushin when I'm on top of a woman making whoopie



You fart on top of your women?


----------



## JoshE

^lol

Good Morning everyone! I have really nothing to do this weekend so ill be on Bluelight for most of the day.


----------



## theotherside

Happy friday night everyone.....Now I know you all are staying out of trouble right  
JoshE how is your night going?
Is my boy Laika in the house yet??


----------



## JoshE

Its actually lunch time on Saturday haha, but yea just finished feeding + watering my plants. How you doing mate?


----------



## smackcraft

happy saturday people


----------



## theotherside

Oh which is better, Friday night or Saturday afternoon. Always hard to say  Just got back from the movies...I had to go  watch Captain Jack because I was doing some bonding time with my mom and sister. It was both terrible and entertaining. At one point I reached into my pocket to take a half a norco and my mom was like..honey what is that? I said I brought my own candy. Too bad she knows about my pain meds but at least she plays stupid about it.


----------



## coelophysis

I am here. More so lurking than anything else.
How is your evening?


----------



## JoshE

Hahaha nice!

I think Friday night is better since it's further away from Monday.

Yea i was extremely disappointed with the new Pirates..mainly because the old crew wasn't in it and Jack didn't show his "loopy" side as much as he in the others.

Heya Smackcraft and Laika, How you guys doing?


----------



## theotherside

Lurking you say? Just full of pep over here man.....typing on two sites at a million words a minute trying to enjoy friday night. I'm sure you saw what movie I had to go see....I hate Captain Jack Sparrow with a passion for some reason but somehow I have seen all the movies. Nothing like a little bonding time with the women in my family though. 

Hey smackcraft how's your saturday going?


----------



## smackcraft

saturday afternoon would be much better for me .. unfortunately its just going 6am here and chemist is not open for another 3 hours and i cant sleep 

im doing ok , just hate it when i cant sleep on pick up day cos it ruins it for me by me getting all groggy later on instead of enjoying the day 

hows everyone doing ?


----------



## JoshE

I'm contemplating dosing some LSD just to brighten up this nice warm afternoon. Not to sure though haha.


----------



## smackcraft

man u just reminded me of a dream i had about LSD the other night .. i would of never remembered anything about it other wise lol

little bit of useless info there lol


----------



## theotherside

How many hits were you thinking JoshE? I always enjoy low dose trips when it is sunny and i have nothing else on my mind. Lately I used 15mg's of 2c-i for such times as it just so easy going and most importantly short.


----------



## Fixed5217

this is the last of the pirates I hope to see:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...rj9qm_Ghw&sig2=ahjrBsynJC_5hxpT3u8kLw&cad=rja


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> How many hits were you thinking JoshE? I always enjoy low dose trips when it is sunny and i have nothing else on my mind. Lately I used 15mg's of 2c-i for such times as it just so easy going and most importantly short.



2c-i always lasted much longer than I wanted it to--easy going yes, but it's like a 4hr comedown--and marijuana always extends the duration, bringing the trip back


----------



## theotherside

I was always in and out of a 2c-i experience by hour 6. Small amount of benzo and then get a solid 8 hours of sleep...wake up and smoke a bowl and watch the sunrise.....classic


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> How many hits were you thinking JoshE? I always enjoy low dose trips when it is sunny and i have nothing else on my mind. Lately I used 15mg's of 2c-i for such times as it just so easy going and most importantly short.



Maybe just half one tab. Really don't want to experience anything too intense while parents are home.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah probably not a good idea to have all reality fly away as your mom stands in the kitchen oblivious to all the incredible things your mind is seeing all around her. stick to a low dose


----------



## theotherside

Also....everyone come take one or two minutes of you time to come vote in the TR of the month poll.

Trip Report of the Month Poll


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> I was always in and out of a 2c-i experience by hour 6. Small amount of benzo and then get a solid 8 hours of sleep...wake up and smoke a bowl and watch the sunrise.....classic




Damn, I always caught the sunrise--but because I was still awake: usually half drunk, hella high and tired but with lack of a necessary means for a necessary means to attain sleep.

^and Josh, I never liked tripping to hard at home either--one dxm experience(1.2g) I'm sure they knew something was going on...and never again after that.


----------



## JoshE

Fixed5217 said:


> ^and Josh, I never liked tripping to hard at home either--one dxm experience(1.2g) I'm sure they knew something was going on...and never again after that.



Just dosed half a tab..Well see how it goes 

Fixed, Yea mate, I actually had a real bad experience on my last trip. I was peaking in my room and all of a sudden the door burst open and mum was standing there ready to have a full blown argument.

Not cool


----------



## theotherside

If you need a place to hide and make your trip more positive after you go outside for awhile remember to come back in and talk with your friends. I am on nothing but a bit of norco soma action so I am all ears tonight


----------



## Trinitee

My first experience with any drug EVER was acid, at home, in my bedroom with a gf who stayed the night... I still can't believe we did that. My parents were right down the hall while I frantically tried to locate the bathroom. I was so lost. 

We did it on a Friday. (fry-day, har!) we were sooooo clever. ;>


----------



## theotherside

Ahh those were the day trinitee....my parents always thought we were drunk no matter what drugs we were on. They just assumed that silly grin was a part of being smashed i guess.


----------



## coelophysis

Fry-day marks the beginning of the Tweakend.

I participated in your poll otherside  I'll start paying closer attention to that.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside, defiantly appreciate it mate  Also, just voted in the TR poll


----------



## theotherside

Thankyou guys!! It is always hard to get something new going...putting your good name on the line and all  Many people don't understand it but I feel having contests brings attention to the great trip report writers we have right here at Bluelight..not just erowid. Plus who doesn't love a custom title??


----------



## coelophysis

custom titles are win.
Bluelight trip reports > erowid trip reports. 
(due to the interactive aspect)


----------



## Trinitee

I want to add a trip report so bad!


----------



## theotherside

^^My thoughts exactly. I hadn't read your report until a few weeks back..since I know you it had me a bit worried but I know that is the you of the past...if I would have written some of my experiences from back in the day.....ahhhh crazy time


----------



## coelophysis

Are you talkin' about the T-7?


----------



## JoshE

Just out of curiosity, has anyone read mine? I can't believe we did the shit i wrote about in the report


----------



## theotherside

To Laika-Yes sir......I was afraid for you since I know you. If I had read that about someone I didn't know I would have just been concerned but I could "feel" exactly what you meant when you were trying to calm yourself down and tried to use the rational that some people have smoked that dose of t-7 before...or have they?? made me nervous on a crazy level because I had that happen to me so many times before.

To JoshE-no post it up


----------



## coelophysis

heh scary stuff. And all these years later I still have no desire to ever touch T-7 again.
I'm too much of a sissy these days to do the heroic things I used to do. I'm old enough now that I finally feel mortal.
The days of spreading eyeballed doses of 2c's across some tinfoil are behind me lol.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> To JoshE-no post it up



LSD - First Time - On another planet


----------



## theotherside

Yes sir that is how life is supposed to go...you live and you learn so that you can use a place like bluelight to share your experiences to keep others safe 

Hey Trinitee why haven't you written one yet? Whenever you get the time write one up as I love reading trip reports.

Reading it now JOSHE


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes josh the tube jacket experience  God just to think at all the beautiful patterns I have seen while looking into a mirror. Once on a high dose of 2c-e they mirror turned to liquid and got all over my skin..or at least I thought it did. Took me ages to figure out how to get out of the bathroom, which at this point had turned into a liquid space room with music blasting out of the sink speakers....one of my sober friends came in and helped me out and said it had been 4 hours....crazy times.


----------



## Trinitee

Josh. O. M. G. I laughed SO HARD about you calling the American place!

Also, I didn't realize you are gurnerjosh. I saw your posts often while lurking. Between you and Keaton/thizzlam, I is all confused.


----------



## theotherside

^^Did you remember who i was....big change in my name


----------



## Trinitee

Didnt you have numbers? 98? I dunno. I'm high on m&m's man!

I wish I had made my SN "Elektra". RAD!

I am dying about your four hour trip in the bathroom, complete with sink speakers! A-w-e-s-o-m-e!


----------



## smackcraft

when did they start allowing name changes , i did say it made much more sense to allow them rather than people making 2nd accounts and then people unable to pick user names just cos of something silly like name changes not being allowed


----------



## coelophysis

Fun report Josh.
I'm gonna have to type up another experience some time.


----------



## coelophysis

smackcraft said:


> when did they start allowing name changes , i did say it made much more sense to allow them rather than people making 2nd accounts and then people unable to pick user names just cos of something silly like name changes not being allowed



It's a staff perk. Everyone is allowed one name change.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Ahh yes josh the tube jacket experience  God just to think at all the beautiful patterns I have seen while looking into a mirror. Once on a high dose of 2c-e they mirror turned to liquid and got all over my skin..or at least I thought it did. Took me ages to figure out how to get out of the bathroom, which at this point had turned into a liquid space room with music blasting out of the sink speakers....one of my sober friends came in and helped me out and said it had been 4 hours....crazy times.



Wow 4 hours? Hahaha man, that would have crazy as! Yea i shit you not, the tube jacket was clear as day. I could see and feel it..was amazing 



Trinitee said:


> Josh. O. M. G. I laughed SO HARD about you calling the American place!
> 
> Also, I didn't realize you are gurnerjosh. I saw your posts often while lurking. Between you and Keaton/thizzlam, I is all confused.



I nearly died due to lax of oxygen because i was laughing so hard too  Haha yea I was "GurnEr JoshE" but i haven't actually Gurned off any good pingers in years so it wasn't valid anymore.

Sorry for confusing you too


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> Didnt you have numbers? 98? I dunno. I'm high on m&m's man!
> 
> I wish I had made my SN "Elektra". RAD!
> 
> I am dying about your four hour trip in the bathroom, complete with sink speakers! A-w-e-s-o-m-e!



Oh yes I have reports in MS word on 2c-e 18mg's and 2c-p 10mg's that are so crazy I am afraid to post them...people might think me to be a little TOO crazy


----------



## JoshE

Laika said:


> Fun report Josh.
> I'm gonna have to type up another experience some time.



Thanks Laika


----------



## theotherside

Hey smackcraft....when you make it EADD mod you can change your name to I heart TOS 
Tell everyone your true feelings! Just kidding but yeah it is one the "only" perks for staff so it is nice. I didn't want to change mine too much or people wouldn't recognize me.


----------



## Trinitee

To me you're TOS. (pronounced "toss")


----------



## the toad

Welll if I ever get to be a mod I'm gonna change my olld account into this name... cuz my old account is from 2007 but its my real last name lol so I decided I shouldn't use that...


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee:You are pretty to close to what my boss calls me(bluelight boss that is)...Cane calls me tosser!
Everytime I read your name I think of one of my all time favorite movies....guess which one?

Hey CI where have you been>>>out having fun?


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> Just dosed half a tab..Well see how it goes
> 
> Fixed, Yea mate, I actually had a real bad experience on my last trip. I was peaking in my room and all of a sudden the door burst open and mum was standing there ready to have a full blown argument.
> 
> Not cool



yea, my dad asked what the hell was going on...never quite fully answered that question


----------



## coelophysis

I'm going to give it my second attempt at falling asleep tonight. I'll catch you guys tomorrow hopefully. Long work night tomorrow though. Blah

Peace be with you


----------



## theotherside

Yeah fixed just tell them you were drunk...works like a charm. when I was stimulated I would just say I wa drinking energy drinks all night  They were probably thinking...how lame is that?


----------



## theotherside

What laika we just got started talking.... Just kidding get your beauty rest man talk with you soon!


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Oh yes I have reports in MS word on 2c-e 18mg's and 2c-p 10mg's that are so crazy I am afraid to post them...people might think me to be a little TOO crazy



I post reports with trepidation--I don't at all want to encourage the hardheaded mindset or the heroic approach to experimental drug-taking. that's complete irresponsibility...but I have had some fucking awesome experiences and so many reports I could write about


----------



## JoshE

Fixed5217 said:


> yea, my dad asked what the hell was going on...never quite fully answered that question



Yea the argument mum started was about me spending all my money on shit..Last thing i remember is her standing there asking me what the hell i do with my money and i actually said "I don't know" probably around 15 times...thats why she realised something was off and walked out.


----------



## coelophysis

Sorry hun, forgive me.

I'll leave you with this photo dump from random hard drive saves..


----------



## theotherside

Lets turn this thread into facebook for minute: 
OMG LAIKA Jersey Shore is soooooo right now  He looks like hot right now I am ROTFS(rolling on the floor smiling)....
back to bluelight now...

G'night laika..don't let the bedbugs bite


----------



## JoshE

^In that last picture represents what i did 30mins ago..Might have to take some more though cause that half hasn't really done anything...yet.

Oh and night Laika


----------



## Fixed5217

^^thanks given, no offense taken laika.
I love especially the 'meth lab' and the jersey dudes...Last night at a party I experienced some of the NE guido mindset ( Containment Area for Relocated Yankees---you'd have to be a local to get the acronym[google underlined shit...], but) this kid from the bronx straight up told this girl to sit in his lap...called her a bitch when she didnt' and then tripped over a potted plant, falling off the balcony into a yard a few feet below...trashed of course


----------



## theotherside

How long has it been josh? sometimes it might take up to 2 hours...is it good quality?


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> How long has it been josh? sometimes it might take up to 2 hours...is it good quality?




ehh, good acid starts kicking your ass within a _few_ minutes--peaking of course by two hours or so


----------



## JoshE

Maybe around the 30min mark now. I'm defiantly more talkative but no intense visuals. I only took half mind you, so it's probably a real low dose. I might just take two full ones later when everyone else falls asleep.


----------



## theotherside

Maybe for YOU  Everyone is different...you shouldn't start feeling too much until at least the 45 minute mark with the peak hitting between hour 2 and 3 with it kicking your ass for more than 8 hours...with the hope of a smooth ride down and some quality sleep. 
How fast do the 2c's kick in for you?


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Maybe for YOU  Everyone is different...you shouldn't start feeling too much until at least the 45 hour mark with the peak hitting between hour 2 and 3 with it kicking your ass for more than 8 hours...with the hope of a smooth ride down and some quality sleep.
> How fast do the 2c's kick in for you?



2c's IN within 5, about at 1 to 1.5 taken orally.

I had the trip of my life with acid, where I was seeing changes in visual perception within 10 minutes no joke...it did precipitate a full blown ego-death later on (~3hr mark) though.

I started playing guitar because of that
http://soundcloud.com/telemote


----------



## JoshE

45 hour mark? haha tripping for that long would be awesome.

Never done 2c's, hell keen too though..That shit is virtually non-existent here in Australia 

Oh and i just ate a whole box of Cinnamon donuts...


----------



## theotherside

Very cool man...I started playing guitar because of the first time I smoke bud and heard my dad play..instead of it being this annoying thing he did it sounded beautiful. Nothing like playing a little classical guitar out at the park in a spot where you can be alone...with the aid of some good opiates/buds to make the day perfect


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> 45 hour mark? haha tripping for that long would be awesome.
> 
> Never done 2c's, hell keen too though..That shit is virtually non-existent here in Australia
> 
> Oh and i just ate a whole box of Cinnamon donuts...



ha no 5 minutes If you snort them, you'll be seeing shit. And provided laws are on your side, all you need to do is research...
I have tripped 2c's for 45 hours though(took way too much man...)

hope your trip is a happy one man


----------



## theotherside

Are the 2c's illegal in Aussieland JoshE? Even though LSD is the best(IMO) psychedelic there are so many options to choose from. 2c-i is fun and playful and has some beautiful OEVs. 2c-e is powerful and on par with LSD IMO but lasts 12 hours so it is no joke. 2c-t-2 is a nice in the middle trip with POWERFUL visuals at any dose over 14mg's. Fun class.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Very cool man...I started playing guitar because of the first time I smoke bud and heard my dad play..instead of it being this annoying thing he did it sounded beautiful. Nothing like playing a little classical guitar out at the park in a spot where you can be alone...with the aid of some good opiates/buds to make the day perfect



i love playing sober or on any sort of psychoactive...but I heard sound break the spatio-temporal continuum that night and have been inspired to recreate it ever since


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Are the 2c's illegal in Aussieland JoshE? Even though LSD is the best(IMO) psychedelic there are so many options to choose from. 2c-i is fun and playful and has some beautiful OEVs. 2c-e is powerful and on par with LSD IMO but lasts 12 hours so it is no joke. 2c-t-2 is a nice in the middle trip with POWERFUL visuals at any dose over 14mg's. Fun class.



in terms of 2c-e's duration--that's what I got out of 2c-I at higher doses or with bud anyways.

And acid held me over for 36 hours man. Only grams of valerian, 150mg dph, and 6mg of melatonin carried me away from that trip....atlas sound was what I finally drifted off too. 'let the blind...' is such a beautiful album


----------



## theotherside

Yeah one thing I have learned with the 2c's, or any psychedelic for that matter, is that everyone gets different results from the same dosages. I know someone who won't take more than 10mg's of 2c-e because he feels that it is too strong past that point. He also thinks that 20mg's of 2c-i is too low whereas I love 20mg's of 2c-i. I never did get a chance to try 2c-b though...u?


----------



## Fixed5217

yo TOS, how are app reviews going for TR mod?

2c-b already being illegal, unfortunately no


----------



## theotherside

Going good man...you know we can't talk about that though 

Yeah I have tried all of the 2c's minus 2c-b/2c-t-7/2c-t-21....or at least all of the "main ones". 
You might enjoy 2c-c as it is nice and well rounded but requires a much higher dose than say 2c-i.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Going good man...you know we can't talk about that though
> 
> Yeah I have tried all of the 2c's minus 2c-b/2c-t-7/2c-t-21....or at least all of the "main ones".
> You might enjoy 2c-c as it is nice and well rounded but requires a much higher dose than say 2c-i.



yea, 'good' is all i wanted to hear.

and after killing 2g's of the eye, I don't feel any need to do any more, though would if it was what people were doing for a night


----------



## JoshE

Yea i think 2c's are illegal but they still pop up here and there from time to time.

*Fixed5217* thanks bud!

Yea after doing that box of nitrous i think that may have kicked in the trip :D


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> Yea i think 2c's are illegal but they still pop up here and there from time to time.
> 
> *Fixed5217* thanks bud!
> 
> Yea after doing that box of nitrous i think that may have kicked in the trip :D



haha, my friends computer came alive and exploded my field of vision after one cracker man


----------



## theotherside

Is trinitee still around? I sent you FR request if you are... I hope you will accept!


----------



## JoshE

Mean cracker hahaha. Ive only just gotten into nitrous.. Defiantly a great thing to do on LSD.

Yes, I shall send Fixed and Trinitee one, Ill send another one to you theotherside, just cause your so full of awesomesauce :D


----------



## theotherside

This marks a first for me JoshE...the first time I have been online while you are tripping or on an entactogen.... I form nice bonds with people on this site while I'm on meph/methylone and they are on something similar. Gotta feel the internet love while tripping man!! I just wish I had something strong going on but just a regular night for me


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> Mean cracker hahaha. Ive only just gotten into nitrous.. Defiantly a great thing to do on LSD.
> 
> Yes, I shall send Fixed and Trinitee one, Ill send another one to you theotherside, just cause your so full of awesomesauce :D



thanks joshy


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> This marks a first for me JoshE...the first time I have been online while you are tripping or on an entactogen.... I form nice bonds with people on this site while I'm on meph/methylone and they are on something similar. Gotta feel the internet love while tripping man!! I just wish I had something strong going on but just a regular night for me



Thanks man!

Defiantly won't be the last too :D Nothing special tonight ay?  Oh well man, ill send some of my awesome vibes your way


----------



## JoshE

Fixed5217 said:


> thanks joshy



No wukkas mate!


----------



## theotherside

^^It is ok, I can live through your awesome experience! Got any good music going through the headphones man? Favorite trip music?


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> No wukkas mate!



ahhhhh...more down under jive...I'll take it as a good thing though.

'planking on a bonnet' threw me through a fucking loop


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> ^^It is ok, I can live through your awesome experience! Got any good music going through the headphones man? Favorite trip music?



haha sigur ross saved my soul, but animal collective and atlas sound brought my trip back later. Boards of Canada, thievery corp. and aphex are great for comedown


----------



## JoshE

No wukkas mate pretty much means "No Worries" 

Yea I'm currently listening too Deadmau5's 4x4=12 album  To be honest though, i don't really have any "trip" music on my iphone 4. 

Wouldn't mind spending a few $ in the Itunes Store for some new stuff.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> This marks a first for me JoshE...the first time I have been online while you are tripping or on an entactogen.... I form nice bonds with people on this site while I'm on meph/methylone and they are on something similar. Gotta feel the internet love while tripping man!! I just wish I had something strong going on but just a regular night for me



I've channeled other people's tryptamine trips on empathogenic phenethylamines(not to mention thoughts or feelings...)--I may have mentioned in my 2c-i TR


----------



## JoshE

Oh and I can't stop grinning...I have to cause it's beginning to hurt lol.


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> No wukkas mate pretty much means "No Worries"
> 
> Yea I'm currently listening too Deadmau5's 4x4=12 album  To be honest though, i don't really have any "trip" music on my iphone 4.
> 
> Wouldn't mind spending a few $ in the Itunes Store for some new stuff.



save your $, look up a little bit and download bittorrent. You can have anything that people find worth sharing. It's exactly the same as having a friend let you rip a cd or something. and i'll keep that wukkas ref


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> Oh and I can't stop grinning...I have to cause it's beginning to hurt lol.



lol painful perma-smile. I've bled dude

once the pain subsided from snorting ~20mg 2c-i and on any regular tryptamine at a high dose


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I love Maps and Atlases when tripping, animal collective, beatles, early pink floyd, and yes the corporation are epic for comedowns


----------



## Fixed5217

well guys, the bl servers are fellating a massive hairy chode, birds are chirping, my champ is done, so is my wilco album, and my marlboros. I'm tired as shit and trying to do a bible study tomo.

Josh--enjoy the rest of your trip

TOS--let's find some way to do a realtime chat

goodnight moon


----------



## Fixed5217

and let me leave ya'll on some funny shit: 

http://www.theonion.com/video/president-to-face-down-monster-attack-own-demons-i,14296/






and--my fav:

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Kitten_huffing


----------



## theotherside

Will do fixed....enjoy your rest. I'm probably about to close these eyes too  Shoot me an email in the next few days when you get the chance.


----------



## JoshE

Don't let me keep you guys up, I'm doing just fine


----------



## theotherside

How you feeling JoshE? I'm about to lay these bones down just wanted to check on my boy and make sure all is well...which I'm sure it is


----------



## JoshE

I'm feeling awesome mate  thank you 

No worries man, take care of yourself!


----------



## theotherside

Good deal man. How are the tunes....any CEVs or was the dose too low for all that?


----------



## JoshE

Nah its nothing too intense, tunes sound awesome and everything is much brighter  The dose i took was perfect imo..Ive still been able to act normal and control my shit while walking around the house amongst the family etc etc


----------



## theotherside

Further proof of why I love low dose psychs. Yeah it is nice every once in awhile to fly out your head, but low dose trips can give you clarity about a great many things while giving you a giddy excitement for life. Helps to get a person out of that work slump too. How does your avatar look right about now?


----------



## JoshE

Couldn't agree more mate  Only thing is, I Still can't get this grin off my face hahaha.

Avatar is looking awesome..Ive been meaning to buy one of those masks for agessss to.


----------



## coelophysis

Fixed5217 said:


> haha sigur ross saved my soul, but animal collective and atlas sound brought my trip back later. Boards of Canada, thievery corp. and aphex are great for comedown



I have a sigur tattoo


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> I have a sigur tattoo



hell yes, the brackets?


----------



## coelophysis

Nah that Agaetis cover.




It's on my forearm. I was trying to take a pic but I'm still all wrinkly from sleeping on that arm lol.


----------



## Fixed5217

ahh that's cool--it'd probably take a long time to get the detail right on the bracket one--more ink and more money...

Anyways, just a lazy saturday for me, recorded this: http://soundcloud.com/telemote/explosions-in-the-pressure

And i'm about to go swim around some scattered thunderstorms.

Hope you're doin well laika, i might be back on later this evening,
ciao


----------



## coelophysis

I'll check out your link after my shower brother 
Good chatting with you for a short bit. Have a lovely day & may the force be with you.


----------



## coelophysis

I dig the song. Reminds me a lot of Explosions in the Sky. I also heard some hints of animal collective.


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika how is saturday! Just checking my forums and my friends to see if all is well. About to head out to my brothers to play some music..he just got a really nice electronic drum kit with a massive 500watt bass amp to plug it in through so it should be fun  

Be back in a few..


----------



## Fixed5217

Laika said:


> I dig the song. Reminds me a lot of Explosions in the Sky. I also heard some hints of animal collective.



thanks man, I just listened to their new album yesterday...and I had a pressure cooker decorate my wall and ceiling with a batch of molten beans once...hence the title


----------



## JoshE

Yesssssss, what an awesome night 

Had a good time fucking around in Tinychat with some other Bluelighters, then eventually crashed just after midnight..Just woke up feeling fantastic..

Time for breaky though since Im starving!


----------



## Swerlz

It was indeed good times.


----------



## theotherside

Feeling pretty RAD..yes I said RAD right now. took a good oral dose of 4-mec and I am smiling from ear to ear..much like you last night JoshE  
How is everyone doing this fine saturday evening?


----------



## Swerlz

TOS, chillin making dinner. Gonna smoke a bowl in a minute 

hows 4mec compared to 4mmc?


----------



## theotherside

Well it is weaker...need about 300mg bombed to come close to 200mg of drone. It is lacking in euphoria/stimulation compared with 4-mmc but still a very nice stimulant. Feels about as stimulating as 4-fa with a little more empathy. At this stage in the game it is making music and typing FUN


----------



## Trinitee

I feel like today was a monumental day in the little journey I've been on... I downloaded Daft Punk's "Discovery". The album title is so fitting. Serendipitous, even. 

I actually do wanna celebrate. 

Aw yeah. 

Uh huh. 

What's everyone else up to? Did you eat yet Josh? How was your visit with your brother, Toss? 

ETA: Hi Swerlz!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing?


----------



## theotherside

Hey Trinitee I'm am feeling awesome today too The jamming went good until his neighbor told us to shut up  Glad to hear this day is special for you. 

Hey Captain!!


----------



## JoshE

Trinitee!

Yea, I think these CWE's Ive been doing lately have been making me constipated  Not that you really wanted to know that haha. but i just ate a healthy cereal full of fiber, two yogurts and 2 apples 

Glass of water too


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey TOS how is it going? I just realized today how awesome your user name is, as one of my favorite songs has it in the lyrics. :D


----------



## theotherside

Thanks captain...which song? Red hot chilli peppers?


----------



## JoshE

Under the Bridge by RHCP is win


----------



## theotherside

So is breaking the girl....my aeroplane...and so many more  Love jamming RHCP..or at least I love jamming the old stuff. Then they starting singing about California too much.


----------



## theotherside

Ok I'm gonna be annoying...some of you voted yesterday but for those who haven't vote in this poll please 

Trip Report of the Month Poll


----------



## JoshE

Hey man,

Cheers for keeping me company last night! Appreciate it 

How you doing?


----------



## theotherside

Now you can keep me company! I'm in between doses with 4-mec. Have a few g's on tap just testing the waters for my scientific journal. I am a drug dork of the highest degree  
I keep track of everything....altered states of mind are more than just a hobby for me...they are explorations into the heart(entactogens) and mind(psychs)>with a fair amount of feel goods thrown in.


----------



## JoshE

haha drug dork 

Whats 4-Mec? Whats it similar too?


----------



## theotherside

4-mec is 4-methylethcathinone Very very similar to one of my all time favs---mephedrone. It is nice so far....takes more than drone to get similar effects. Overall I like it


----------



## JoshE

Ahh mephedrone..That shit was big here for a while until the poo poo caught on and banned it.

I think it was named Meow Meow because the cops made up some story about a dude who took meph and ended up thinking he was cat and started meowing...

Biggest load of shit.


----------



## Trinitee

i read once, (a trip report on erowid, i think) some advice on keeping a journal of experiences and writing in it soon after your trip before you "forget" all the little bits and gawd I wish I'd done it. I'm not even _that_ far out from my my first roll and I know i've forgotten stuff. i did jot down a few notes to help whenever i did try to write it out, but still.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I love to write trip reports for some reason. I used to write great reports for erowid and then they wouldn't publish them? Never was too sure why but that is why I write them for bluelight now. 

Hey fixed you coming online tonight?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what the fack is shakin' in here


----------



## JoshE

Harro skillz,

How are ya?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gettin high...you???


----------



## JoshE

Still riding the comedown of this LSD trip 

How you been?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

is the show "Summer Heights High" big in Australia? they played season 1 on HBO last year and i facking LOVE IT. i also love the word FACK! i have you to think for that.

 i wld kill for some LSD. just typing the letters made my mouth water. i cnt find any around here.fack


----------



## JoshE

haha its one of my favourite shows. The guy who made Summer Heights High has just made another show called "Angry Kids" 

Fack! Its even funnier than Summer Heighs High 

Just to add: I'm feeling fucking on top of the world at the moment


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

was there only one season of summer heights high?


----------



## JoshE

Yea i think so..Get onto Angry Boys haha, guaranteed laughs


----------



## gavatron@oz

Smouse,smouse mouse,a small mouse... SKILLZ--Theres a trailer on youtube for angry boys..under chris lilley ..same sorta shit as summer heights high,but hes a rapper called smouse,a middle aged female juvenile prison warden,a gay asian skaters mom and a brother of a kidwith impaired hearing... You'll piss yourself laughing.

TOS -hey mate..hows things? If you get a chance,look up summer heights high and the above. With sumerheightshigh look for jona the maori teen...

JOSHE-i dint even have to explain to you.but it might be funnier to us cos we know thats what the rangi's are like.lol.what ink you leaning towards joshE..any new ones to make it harder??l

TRINITEE-hey how you been? Got your pm.thanking you..hope you enjoying the site..talk to you soon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> Thanks captain...which song? Red hot chilli peppers?



Not at all.  

I'll upload it for you and you only.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> Smouse,smouse mouse,a small mouse... SKILLZ--Theres a trailer on youtube for angry boys..under chris lilley ..same sorta shit as summer heights high,but hes a rapper called smouse,a middle aged female juvenile prison warden,a gay asian skaters mom and a brother of a kidwith impaired hearing... You'll piss yourself laughing.
> 
> TOS -hey mate..hows things? If you get a chance,look up summer heights high and the above. With sumerheightshigh look for jona the maori teen...
> 
> JOSHE-i dint even have to explain to you.but it might be funnier to us cos we know thats what the rangi's are like.lol.what ink you leaning towards joshE..any new ones to make it harder??l
> 
> TRINITEE-hey how you been? Got your pm.thanking you..hope you enjoying the site..talk to you soon


sweet...sounds hilarious!is the show still airing,or is it complete so i can pirate that shit! Chris lilley is the shit,and if this yank gets confused,or if I have any questions like "what IS a vegemite sandwich?",I'll know to ask u,or JoshE!


Captain.Heroin said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I'll upload it for you and you only.



hey brother...has life slowed down for you at all?...it's sunday-time for the church of the holy bud!!!

what's shakin'?


----------



## Trinitee

Good morning!

I reeeeeally want an iced mocha but I'm WAY too tired to drive over and get one. Someone bring me one? Pretty please? ;P


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Trinitee said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I reeeeeally want an iced mocha but I'm WAY too tired to drive over and get one. Someone bring me one? Pretty please? ;P



i'll bring you an iced mocha if you bring me some ice and some dank bud!
deal???

i used to work @ the B&N cafe slaggin' the hell outta coffee drinks. i was a bartender in several places before mixing it up w/ starbucks. some ppl say it's over-rated but i love it.
rough night???


----------



## Swerlz

This is what I did yesterday.. Took me like 30min to get it right, but when I did... It was aweessoommmeeee



*NSFW*:


----------



## the toad

I worked at a starbucks once... 2 days was all I could handle lol... what an awful place... soo depressing...


----------



## coelophysis

Swerlz that's awesome. Did you come up with that yourself or did you use a guide?


----------



## Swerlz

All me.. Used logic to figure it out lol


Twas my first


----------



## coelophysis

Pretty bad ass to ward off vampires all while getting blazed


----------



## Swerlz

If Jesus was around now.. He'd want to be nailed to that thing hehe


----------



## sssoma

hola


----------



## coelophysis

I wonder if there's a cross tolerance from the separate joints.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> All me.. Used logic to figure it out lol
> 
> 
> Twas my first


NOICE!!!!
dude,i have a book on rolling joints and i have completed them all. ring of fire~devil's trident,ect......
i mean hard core shit. joint rolling is an art form.
did you see Jc's joint rolled from the paper inside a cheech and chong album?
it was the holy grail of doobies!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

sssoma said:


> hola



hey there....i see this is your 1st post.. how about an intro thread. just start here
New Member Introductions and start your own thread telling us about yourself and your interests-especially what brought you to Bluelight.
anyway....welcome!


----------



## coelophysis

love you skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

backatcha....i haven't forgotten the artwork that i did that reminded me of yours. here is something already online to hold you over...i need to get ALL my work on one site. i just happened to stumble upon this one yesterday. it was a gift for my friend Leesa. She is a massage therapist and also does structural intergeneration. the background is totally blacklight reactive(most my paintings are) and it makes for a really cool pic.


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

Oh I love it. I'd love to see it under a blacklight too.
Is all of your work with paint?

Also you should put it all on Deviantart.com


----------



## Trinitee

Cool painting! I've thought about using black light paint to add some hidden fun to the regular stuff on our walls... People wouldn't know it was there unless they were cool and got invited to an event that included blacklighting, Lolz. 

Everyone is so flipping talented. I need one of you to draw up the tatt I want to get!

I got meh mocha. Now I have to get ready for work. Boo!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Oh I love it. I'd love to see it under a blacklight too.
> Is all of your work with paint?
> 
> Also you should put it all on Deviantart.com


no...i use pastels,b&w pencil,color pencil,mixed media,photograph,i paint on wood,glass,all kinds of shit my g/f and i used to find dumpster diving,i play 3 instruments,markers(prismacolor,mainly-i do marker on tracing paper and use blending markers) beginning  wood and metal work-and one day glass blowing.
i am most definitely a renaissance woman.

i'll check out deviantart and just start uploading...i have @least 20 pieces around me now.


----------



## coelophysis

Aw shucks I wanna blow glass!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey brother...has life slowed down for you at all?...it's sunday-time for the church of the holy bud!!!
> 
> what's shakin'?



It is going as smooth as possible but I have been very busy.


----------



## allium

Hi there!
Sometimes I browse BL and visit other BL forums. 

Looks like almost everyone, who posts in this thread, has moderator "title".

This is amazing: 


Fixed5217 said:


> and let me leave ya'll on some funny shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and--my fav:
> 
> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Kitten_huffing


----------



## theotherside

Hey allium...don't I know you from somewhere....oh yeah trip reports  Welcome to the NMI social...you should come in here more often man!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## the toad

I'm not a mod lol.. I don't think id want to be... if your a mod you sorta have to be nice to everyone... even jackasses and morons and "knowitalls"...

I like being able to be condescending and make ppl look dumb if they have it coming...

Not that this is a big issue... I'm actually really easy to get along with and tend to give people the benefit of the doubt... if I find something someone says offensively I will typically try to rectify what's causing this perception...  

But there are always some people who just don't get it and repeatedly violate the BLUA (sourcing etc) or people who have an opinion and will argue about anything and everything but have no supporting evidence because they're talking out their ass...

****
Sourcers - I don't respond to, I simply forward the message/post/thread to a moderator

Knowitalls - I will typically act like I think your smart and that I totally believe you... get you to dig yourself a nice big hole... then whip out a bunch of references/facts/links/pics/etc that prove your full of shit

Assholes - I generally will try to "kill them with kindness" to start with... usually they will chill out and realize they don't wanna look dumb... if this doesn't work theni find it to be highly entertaining to see how pissed I can make them... while still being "nice"


----------



## theotherside

Mod note:
CI has no intention of ever wanting to mod bluelight....
Lock that away in our MOD potentials folder 

Yeah there are many people that get "hurt" when a thread gets closed or they say something they should have but none of that shite bothers me when they send me hate mail.
Some poeple get really high, come on bluelight, and start mess which in some way is good for the world because then they aren't out in the real world causing mess...know what I'm saying.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Chemically Insane said:


> I'm not a mod lol.. I don't think id want to be... if your a mod you sorta have to be nice to everyone... even jackasses and morons and "knowitalls"...
> 
> I like being able to be condescending and make ppl look dumb if they have it coming...
> 
> Not that this is a big issue... I'm actually really easy to get along with and tend to give people the benefit of the doubt... if I find something someone says offensively I will typically try to rectify what's causing this perception...
> 
> But there are always some people who just don't get it and repeatedly violate the BLUA (sourcing etc) or people who have an opinion and will argue about anything and everything but have no supporting evidence because they're talking out their ass...
> 
> ****
> Sourcers - I don't respond to, I simply forward the message/post/thread to a moderator
> 
> Knowitalls - I will typically act like I think your smart and that I totally believe you... get you to dig yourself a nice big hole... then whip out a bunch of references/facts/links/pics/etc that prove your full of shit
> 
> Assholes - I generally will try to "kill them with kindness" to start with... usually they will chill out and realize they don't wanna look dumb... if this doesn't work theni find it to be highly entertaining to see how pissed I can make them... while still being "nice"


i want to be a MOD and i am a huge asshole.....when i want to be


----------



## theotherside

^^I have yet to see you be an asshole skilz! Example or it didn't happen


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9580649&postcount=550
swerlz i found this post of yours while hunting down all your pics. I love what Schmoyoho did w/ this news clip. have you seen the coffee lady who was making her own coffee blend when 2 guys came in-1 had a white hoodie-the other had a black hoodie?

that shit still makes me LOL irl.


----------



## the toad

There several kinds of aholes lol

I'm one myself... I'm more of the cynical sarcastic type... which I like in others too..

Then there's the irritating type... the flaming, oozing, shit blowing, hemhorroidal stinkhole... the type that does nothing but stink up the place and make everyone want to leave...


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey swerlz....here we go!!!

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9555325&postcount=200

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9566547&postcount=115

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9571574&postcount=374

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9574081&postcount=981

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9580441&postcount=454

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9580649&postcount=550

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9626823&postcount=767

ROTFLMFAO @ next pic
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9658456&postcount=589

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9666691&postcount=124

ok,swerlz...i may have missed a few AND posts only go back 500 posts!!!

you are one funny fucker-and a cutie~and i am a raging lesbian...but you got it goin' on!

skillz


----------



## the toad

And lookie what this asshole got given to him yesterday  

dmt

*NSFW*:


----------



## Swerlz

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9580649&postcount=550
> swerlz i found this post of yours while hunting down all your pics. I love what Schmoyoho did w/ this news clip. have you seen the coffee lady who was making her own coffee blend when 2 guys came in-1 had a white hoodie-the other had a black hoodie?
> 
> that shit still makes me LOL irl.



haazaaaaa you did it.. there's tons more around but you did good my friend :D


AND IM BACKIN UP BACKIN UP BACKIN UP CAUSE MY DADDY TAUGHT ME GOOD


----------



## muvolution

Doublepostfuckmylife.

You guys and gals all know me pretty well (for BL) if you have time or care, could you weigh in on this thread of mine in SLR?


----------



## the toad

@skilllz & @swerlz - I could have gone my whole live without witnessing the "sac dot"... lol... aside from scalding my retinas it also reminds me of a very unpleasant surgery I had a few years ago


----------



## Swerlz

bahahahahaha awww im sorry for bringin up painful memorys


here some pot to fix that


----------



## nuttynutskin

I got sent over here, I guess this is the chat for this section?


----------



## theotherside

Hey Nutty I sent you here! How are you doing this fine sunday evening?
Welcome to the NMI Social.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey nuttynutskin......great name. welcome!glad to have you aboard!


----------



## theotherside

what are you smokin on nutty? I've got a nice warm euphoria that starts in my stomach and ends up running through my body...guess which combo?


----------



## theotherside

also where is my boy muv and my boy ektamine at?? Come in and chat...
Also what happened to Carver?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Doublepostfuckmylife.
> 
> You guys and gals all know me pretty well (for BL) if you have time or care, could you weigh in on this thread of mine in SLR?



I will have to get online later, as I am busy and tired. I am hoping for the best for you muvolution.​


----------



## muvolution

Thanks CH.

TOS, what's up?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You can always PM me though. ​


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

swerlz....this kinda looks like you. Bwahahahahahahaha!
j/k

Memphiis turned me onto this site. HILARIOUS!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

c'mon....that shit is funny!!!
which of you did this to yourselves???

*NSFW*:


----------



## theotherside

That haircut is the shit swerlz...how long have you had it man?? looks like it might haven been ket induced


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

TOS..............bwahahahahahahahaha! wait here is another anonymous pic. wonder who this could be???

*NSFW*:


----------



## the toad

What a fine Sunday afternoon... how is everyone?


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey hey nmi howdy doody people 

well been up to an artistic weekend 

heres them if interested 

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Temptation-210877634

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Save-the-faeries-210877170

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/#/d3hfe0m


----------



## the toad

^ thats awesome @smakcraft... Very nice work


----------



## smackcraft

thanks 

hows ur weekend been ?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

smackcraft said:


> hey hey hey nmi howdy doody people
> 
> well been up to an artistic weekend
> 
> heres them if interested
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Temptation-210877634
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Save-the-faeries-210877170
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/#/d3hfe0m



diggin'n the art....very much so. i see you are a digital art and photomanipulation. how did you get started? what software do you use?

the cosmic oceans are my fav. it makes me think of a new age  J.M.W. Turner ~The Fighting Téméraire tugged to her last Berth to be broken

and i always love art w/ needles:D
good stuff, smackcraft!!!
i need to get my stuff on deviate art...just gotta figure it out.lol
beautiful art. i dig it hardcore!!! keep it up!


----------



## theotherside

Smackcraft..you need to post those on a regular basis man! How did that beatles song go?.....It's getting better all the time!!!

Hey CI this is a nice and easy sunday evening..just a bit muggy where I'm at.


----------



## smackcraft

Thanks guys 

@skillz i started just by being on a forum that used signatures and i absolutely loved just sitting looking at everyones sigs made for them , never ever thought i would manage to make anything like them until one night i was bored to death and decided i would follow a tutorial and it started all there , ended up having my own art forums etc ... its a shame that there was a complete drop in the amount of people doing art over the years ...

before there were heaps and heaps of art forums on the go but now ur lucky if you find just one with decent activity on it


----------



## the toad

@smakcraft- Pretty good overall I went up to santa rosa and visited an old friend who gave me a 4mg dilaudid that is tthe same 4mg's as the ones my dentist gave but the brand he had dissolves completely when "cooked" where as the slightly larger ones I got leave some sediment in the spoon... 

This in one of them next to 2 of mine...

*NSFW*: 










The ones I had already I got from my dentist for some sugery I had on Thursday... he gave me 25 of them... I haven't been in much pain either soi haven't had to take very many which maes me happy cuz ill be able to save themfor special occasions 

This guy also gave me his "empty" dmt jar... I scraped it today and got a solid 80mg... imm also be saving this for special occasions 

*NSFW*: 










This evening I'm planning on grilling some steaks or sausages or something...

Not sure yet..


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> So is breaking the girl....my aeroplane...and so many more  Love jamming RHCP..or at least I love jamming the old stuff. Then they starting singing about California too much.



soul to squeeze is my fav


----------



## theotherside

Yes I love soul to squeeze also. What is your favorite band Fixed? of all time.....Go_________

Same question for anyone in this thread.


----------



## smackcraft

im considering hitting the pillow with a film and maybe try sleep, im sick of my sleeping pattern being screwed


----------



## theotherside

Go for it smackcraft...get that regular sleep pattern back before it gets too late. My sleep pattern is soooo erratic it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

smackcraft said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> @skillz i started just by being on a forum that used signatures and i absolutely loved just sitting looking at everyones sigs made for them , never ever thought i would manage to make anything like them until one night i was bored to death and decided i would follow a tutorial and it started all there , ended up having my own art forums etc ... its a shame that there was a complete drop in the amount of people doing art over the years ...
> 
> before there were heaps and heaps of art forums on the go but now ur lucky if you find just one with decent activity on it



do you remember the tutorial site,or is there some software or other site you can recommend for a novice. i mean i have decades of artwork under my belt,but this is a new frontier that i'd like to explore.
any advise or direction would be greatly appreciated.

as always,
much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Yes I love soul to squeeze also. What is your favorite band Fixed? of all time.....Go_________
> 
> Same question for anyone in this thread.



Pink Floyd-from the Syd Barrett years,to the addition of David Gilmore,to Rogers Waters leaving.

"Darkside of the Moon" is the greatest album ever...but my favorite song is from "The Wall" ~_Comfortably Numb_ 

I actually have my top fav 100 songs written down-it took forever,but worth it.


----------



## theotherside

Oh yeah my favorite album of all time is Dark Side of the Moon, followed by OK Computer, followed by Pet Sounds, my top ten list rounds out with Nirvana-In Utero.


----------



## smackcraft

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> do you remember the tutorial site,or is there some software or other site you can recommend for a novice. i mean i have decades of artwork under my belt,but this is a new frontier that i'd like to explore.
> any advise or direction would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> as always,
> much peace and love.....................skillz



oh man that was a long long long time ago and was for nothing like what i make today 

If u want to learn how to make stuff like what i made your best bet is to just search on Dev art for them tbh 

its been a long time since i really used them so i wouldnt know where to look any more , i started doing signatures which are way smaller and thats how i learned photoshop and then just took what i knew from making them and applied it to much larger canvas work 

One place you could try for making sigs to start with is http://www.nationalsigleague.com/forum/portal.php

they have lots of tuts for making sigs , might be worth a try starting off there 

@otherside tell me about it man im sick of waking at 5pm one day then trying to stay up all through to the next night and then what will happen is i will just end up sleeping all through teh next day to make up for the sleep lost and it makes no difference lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Oh yeah my favorite album of all time is Dark Side of the Moon, followed by OK Computer, followed by Pet Sounds, my top ten list rounds out with Nirvana-In Utero.



saw Radiohead live at Bonnaroo in '06...check this out.
i have prob 50 more but this is all i have uploaded. the jumbo-tron is split into 4 sections. i'll have better ones up for you soon.










and in utero...omg. heart shaped box(my fav Nirvana song)-where you live if i'm not mistaken. that and Nirvana live make me so sad he is gone.....but i keep him alive by listening to his music even though it hurts.


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Yes I love soul to squeeze also. What is your favorite band Fixed? of all time.....Go_________
> 
> Same question for anyone in this thread.



i hat being put on the spot; i have about 50 'favorite' bands. I like different ones for different reasons.

I might have said pearl Jam, or Yo La Tengo, or The Brian jonestown Massacre, or Deerhunter, or Superchunk, or phish or minus the bear, or radiohead, or the kings of leon--soo many more really

seeing a band perform really brings a whole different dimension to the sounds you hear--for this reason I really don't care as much at all for electronica

For the eminence of band duration, proliferation (side projecting), ethos, pathos, attitude, exploration, innovation, disrespect for the notion of 'pop' and what recording companies think people want to hear, ignorance of money and focus on artistic vision--and I forgot, some of the best fucking songs and albums ever put to vinyl(shit they have one in the library of congress)--and they play the best guitars, hundreds of them.

*Sonic Youth*


----------



## Fixed5217

how is everyone this evening, I'm really hazy from last night.

2 nights up(didn't sleep for some reason the first--no drugs), took an amphetamine to stay up during the next day though, drank caffeine and for last night took;
mephedrone, phenibut, alcohol, hydrocodone, gabapentin, ghb, valerian, and unisom.

I didn't wake up till 8pm--still sedated now, but feeling ok


----------



## theotherside

Hey fixed I'm a bit drained myself from yesterdays 4-mec experience. Stayed up all night and now I'm getting that sleepy feeling. Will probably go to sleep within the hour how about you?

I also love Sonic Youth but my favorite album of theirs is Murray Street(which most fans don't like). I also like Rather Ripped.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i am about to get crunk....and learn to type.
no shit. true story.
wish me luck-i'll still be around.

much peace and love to you all....................skillz


----------



## theotherside

You will come back a stronger person......one with MAD typing skills and one who can speak 5 different languages. Be strong grasshopper!!

Good night everyone I'm going to crash this body down for about 8.


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening folkies.

Totally missed out on the convos while at work. Blah.

Skillz, you'll totally be a mod eventually, I know it.

And C I gets held to his never wanting to mod quote 

And now some pics?
okay 

*NSFW*: 





























 Anyone remember this?
















 Took this on the beach in the fall. Made an awesome wallpaper


----------



## Fixed5217

theotherside said:


> Hey fixed I'm a bit drained myself from yesterdays 4-mec experience. Stayed up all night and now I'm getting that sleepy feeling. Will probably go to sleep within the hour how about you?
> 
> I also love Sonic Youth but my favorite album of theirs is Murray Street(which most fans don't like). I also like Rather Ripped.



i have murray street on cd, their stuff is hard to find in record stores though--and i'll be off to sleep soon


----------



## Trinitee

Laika- I like the "breaking news" pic best. 
I giggled...
        Quietly...
                To myself. 
I GQTM. :D


----------



## coelophysis

I like your avatar


----------



## Trinitee

Laika said:


> I like your avatar



Ty. My peepers.


----------



## coelophysis

orly? Pretty neat. Did you edit it to be blue or do you have a real blue light??


----------



## Trinitee

I was sitting beside a black light. I love the way it makes my hair look, lol.


----------



## JoshE

Hello all 

Monday is over and i have an RDO tomorrow ...Win!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Good evening folkies.
> 
> Totally missed out on the convos while at work. Blah.
> 
> Skillz, you'll totally be a mod eventually, I know it.



thank you,sweetie. all in good time



Trinitee said:


> I was sitting beside a black light. I love the way it makes my hair look, lol.



that is awesome. what ind of cam are you shooting with?what is your iso ,aperture,shutter speed-ect....i haven't figured out how to photograph my black light paintings .

nice pic


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Hello all
> 
> Monday is over and i have an RDO tomorrow ...Win!



JoshE!!!! hey you! it's 2:26 am monday here. weird. lol
are you still trippin'?


----------



## JoshE

Hey YOU!  Haha, Its 3:00pm here hahaha.

Nah, although my trip was awesome..Only dosed low and was still able to control my shit around the family..

Was mostly just talking shit in Tinychat and in here haha.

How are youuuuuu?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i can't figure out how to get into tinychat...matt tried to help me over the phone but he was rolling and zero help.lol but i love matt's guts and he knows it.

get me into tinychat. i am an old lady and i can't figure it out.
will you help me?


----------



## JoshE

Of course!

go to http://tinychat.com/bluelightlounge

Then once in, it will ask you to chose a username, so just put skillz, then it will ask you chose to a webcam, chose which one you have then come in and say hai!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

it's not working...i even signed up for shockwave...i'm just computer illiterate. i'm gonna fix up,bang it and play ssome CoD or Haze-not sure which,but i am gonna play PS3.

this sux. y can't i make it work?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

fack!!!


----------



## JoshE

Ahhh thats lame 

Whats it saying exactly?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

that my shockwave plugin crashed


----------



## JoshE

Have you downloaded a newer version of shockwave?

I wanna chat dammit! >.<


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

doin that now


----------



## JoshE

I'm not resting until your in TC!


----------



## coelophysis

It doesn't work for me either


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Hey Nutty I sent you here! How are you doing this fine sunday evening?
> Welcome to the NMI Social.



Pretty fukn good. Procuurred a 1.5 liter of pinot grigio for free somehowe lolol.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> It doesn't work for me either



we can be the outsiders!


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey nuttynutskin......great name. welcome!glad to have you aboard!



Thankx brother im jus ta fuckn hellrazin hillbilly. \m/ Was down to 2 smokes but got some rollies from a hmeoselss or vietnam vet for 50cents. damn rollies smoke FASTTT!!!lol Time for more WINNEEEE!!!


----------



## JoshE

Awww


----------



## nuttynutskin

I wondere if it would be a bad aidea to tr yto get fast food on a bad credit card at 120 am lol

Lets here it for those fuckn viet vets out on the streets crazy motherfucekers. BADASS!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*i tried....alot*


*NSFW*: 














me...at my wits end!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## nuttynutskin

whats the best way to get free fast food


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> whats the best way to get free fast food



hold on and i'll show you


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMZvQMbL6z4

do a youtube search....there are lots of ways...lol
never thought these vids i found would come in handy.
good luck


----------



## nuttynutskin

i mean besides holding a 45 to yheir face lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

do a youtube search....there are these kids who get so much free food they are almost sick. 
seriously-no gun just straight up scam.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMZvQMbL6z4
> 
> do a youtube search....there are lots of ways...lol
> never thought these vids i found would come in handy.
> good luck



HA that could work, but its damn near 2am right now so i dougbt someone woudl be behind me./ abd beings i almost ran into the wall i probaly shourldnt be driving lol.


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me...at my wits end!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



If you needa talk about shit PM me k?


----------



## nuttynutskin

MORE WINNNEEEE yayyyy lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

is that a crak pipie?


----------



## nuttynutskin

well instead of tring to scam a fastfood place tihnk ill make an omelet. some saustsage cheddagr cheese parsley shoudl be good . :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

Oyh and some sruiracah hot sauce :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

damn im numb right about now hope i acn still maek a decent omelet lol.


----------



## gavatron@oz

evening boys ang girls..

SKILLZ -whats happening mate??  theres plenty more fun to be had..keep posting...

JOSHE-whats happening

Nuttynutskin- niceto meet u.im the tron from oz! Add abit of cream or milk to the egg mix..


----------



## nuttynutskin

hey gav ai have no idea what yer talking bout but you're cool man by me amd i an bbare;u w;al staight lol


----------



## JoshE

Heya Gav..how u doing bro?

Just chillin, chatting n shit ..No work tomorrow either so thats a bonus


----------



## nuttynutskin

Is it a hollidayh tomorrow?  OIdont give a fukn shit everydaays a holiday for me FUKCEKRS!!!;ol


----------



## gavatron@oz

your a fucken hooligan mate..cant take u anywhere..watch the stove.. I burnt the kitchen down once when oil for chips( fries) caught fire cos i flaked out and they the oil was n element for 40 mins..ahhhh .good times.

What you consuming nutty?? I jump on just then and read winny... In oz thats a steroid called winstrol ( stanazolol) fill me in...im feeling left out.

TOS u out there???


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> is that a crak pipie?


no....it's a rig...*harm reduction* i do not advocate the use of syringes or IV drugs-if you haven't picked up the needle DON'T...you won't miss what you don't know. i promise.


gavatron@oz said:


> evening boys ang girls..
> 
> SKILLZ -whats happening mate??  theres plenty more fun to be had..keep posting...
> 
> JOSHE-whats happening
> 
> Nuttynutskin- niceto meet u.im the tron from oz! Add abit of cream or milk to the egg mix..


oi,it's fine,i just don't understand why i can't gtf in tinychat. a 34 yr old woman and i feel like the little kid on the playground who didn't get picked for kickball. lol.

hey JoshE...what browser are you using? google chrome? firefox?
maybe that has something to do with it....idk

gavatron@oz....what's up with you???


----------



## JoshE

Im using Google Chrome,

wbu? Hope you can come on..Its getting pretty quiet


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i'm using chrome too-and i am still trying. i can't figure it out.

fack it!

so i am watching Flight of the Concords on HBO and i started to wonder...do Aussies hate New Zealanders like  the Irish/British conflict?


----------



## JoshE

That sucks!!!!!!!!!!! argh 

I work with heaps of kiwis and get along just fine haha.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> That sucks!!!!!!!!!!! argh
> 
> I work with heaps of kiwis and get along just fine haha.



so you call them kiwis?

what do they call you?(Aussies,that is-not you personally-i bet ppl just call you Super JoshE wherever you go!) 

i saw more pics of you as i was on my swerlz pic hunt,i was just too high to multi-task that much at the time.

you are such a cuttie pie!


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey joshE. Those 4am starts would be fucked... Tho i do them in summer sometimes cos its fucken hot,but its by choice being a subby. Any  progress with the mines??

I had a fucked weekend,two of my mates rapped a brand new (75000) maloo ute around a poleand both past away..RIP BOYZ.. They were fucken mad cunts.they were hell  tanked..and with 320 KW in a ute,faaark. Tho steve'o the driver has a 680 hp Atwheeles calais too.full street reg'd.so it was the piss not the power..

Then we all got blind drunk and i near punched on w the fella that was gonna b my best man...all sorted now..just not used to drinking without tweeking.

U on holidays soon...fuck yeah.get ready for the domestics between your mate and miss',or expect not to see him much.hope yoy have fun..safe fun.shoulda hit thailand or phillipines and hammered the 4-mar..great fun...


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> so you call them kiwis?
> 
> what do they call you?



Aussie's haha. We get on pretty well tbh, i dont think there has ever been fights and shit between us...were chill 



gavatron@oz said:


> hey joshE. Those 4am starts would be fucked... Tho i do them in summer sometimes cos its fucken hot,but its by choice being a subby. Any  progress with the mines??



Yea man, most defiantly suck..although ive been waking up early for ages, so im pretty sure my body clock is set to those certain times if you know what i mean.

Wont me doing anything about the mines till get back from HK  still keen as though


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

^^ is there a secrete decoder ring i can order to be able to understand that post???
I am fascinated w/ linguistics,lexicon and cultural colloquialisms and such.
and Aussies have the best accent EVER!!! I love it. but the above post is like Egyptian hieroglyphics.lol
not having a go...i am truly interested.


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> your a fucken hooligan mate..cant take u anywhere..watch the stove.. I burnt the kitchen down once when oil for chips( fries) caught fire cos i flaked out and they the oil was n element for 40 mins..ahhhh .good times.
> 
> What you consuming nutty?? I jump on just then and read winny... In oz thats a steroid called winstrol ( stanazolol) fill me in...im feeling left out.
> 
> TOS u out there???



HA well the omelet turned out fine depsite the fact ia lmost hit my head on the door. just been drinkin a lot of pinot griigo and i did have xanax too. lol


----------



## JoshE

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ^^ is there a secrete decoder ring i can order to be able to understand that post???
> I am fascinated w/ linguistics,lexicon and cultural colloquialisms and such.
> and Aussies have the best accent EVER!!! I love it. but the above post is like Egyptian hieroglyphics.lol
> not having a go...i am truly interested.



haha what didn't you understand?


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey skillz im good thanks,how about u.

Your a pommy arent u skillz? Iveseen you here countless times but never really spoke,thought you might of thought im a cheeky fucker...i am...

Im on my phone on line atm. Fuck technologies good these days.im abou 10 years behind.did u findangry boys...smouse mouse..

joshE..heresthe koi on my arm...they'll have some good asian tats over there.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ummm....pretty much all of it...lol


----------



## JoshE

I want you on chat asap skillz 

Gav, thats sick man, fucking love koi fish ay


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

gavatron@oz said:


> hey skillz im good thanks,how about u.
> 
> Your a pommy arent u skillz? Iveseen you here countless times but never really spoke,thought you might of thought im a cheeky fucker...i am...
> 
> Im on my phone on line atm. Fuck technologies good these days.im abou 10 years behind.did u findangry boys...smouse mouse..
> 
> joshE..heresthe koi on my arm...they'll have some good asian tats over there.



i love everyone....i hate you felt that way. i just get to bullshitting w/ everyone and i can see where you would be hesitant to jump in the convo. i love meeting new ppl and having new conversations,learning new things,just laughing.
I love Bluelight w/ everything I am and I love to see it flourish and grow.
we are mates though,now,right???


----------



## gavatron@oz

fuck skilz, and ive been going easy..didnt want people out there to be the kid who didnt get picked to play baseball. The only one in there is subby,which is sub- contractor, in that i work for myself.. When i get maggot ,or even just get on tje turps just a bit youve got better chance of getting shit from a rocking hoarse than knowing what jibberish im yapping on about...lok


----------



## gavatron@oz

fuck yeah,skillz.. Im an easy going fucker..never rude..maybe cheeky ,but not rude.I went to the lounge once,still fresh to BL-and this tosser( wanker) had a full go at me( being a smart ars). I was gonna bur up(get angry) but i dont think it was worth my trouble..theres no need for BLers  to do that..oh well,no sweat off my nuts.(didnt bother me)

I put the lingo on a bit then  swerlz, but i added the meanings. Couple of weeks and you'll be an honourary aussie lingoer...

You charging at the moment?? I saw some pics you had up a few days ago,looks like you live in a cottage or something?


----------



## gavatron@oz

Nutty nut skin where you from?? You dig your benzo's mate..what are they 1-2 mg bars or 500 pinkies? I only hit them to try sleep after big shard benders...5-6days straight. But i got so good at tweekin i had the shadow men cleaning my house and doung me favours...lol. Fucken shadow men..


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> Nutty nut skin where you from?? You dig your benzo's mate..what are they 1-2 mg bars or 500 pinkies? I only hit them to try sleep after big shard benders...5-6days straight. But i got so good at tweekin i had the shadow men cleaning my house and doung me favours...lol. Fucken shadow men..



from nc oritgghinaly but ive lived all over the place. mine are 2mgs and i had 2 tonight. so 4mgs and about 60 oz of pinot grigion and im good :D only thing is tese fukn rollies i got burn out abotu 40 seconds and i still want more toBACCOOOO lol. oh well ohnly 50 cents from the bum i was talking to. :D


----------



## gavatron@oz

there good fun,but benzo and alcohol addiction are two of the heaviest addictions you can get,and im talking independantly..sure you kno what your doing.. Id chew 2 x 2mg bars,chill for an hour,and then smash the pippi( bent glass oil/ incense burner) and its on like donkey kong again..

What else u get up to mate.work? Study? Devo around?
Any hobbies,sport, u hit any other party aids??

Not sure where your town is man..im stuck on a prison island..hidden in the sun for a million years---great southern land(sorry mate,got off track with song lyrics) 
how bigs your home town? NC is north carolina?? Didnt michael jordan go to college,or uni there??..
101 questions....lmao


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

no...i had a near fatal car crash 5+ years ago...i had to move back in w/ my parents after being on my own for 12-13 years. i am waiting on medicaid and disability. i WON'T drive and it takes my full xanax dose to rie in a car. i had open heart surgery after being in a coma for almost a month,the surgery cut a nerve and i have a paralyzed vocal chord-can't sing anymore and i rarely pic up one of my guitars bc i am still grieving,and i shattered my right knee and ankle and they hurt constantly bc i've been through opiate w/d twice in this life and i'd rather deal w/ the pain. 

so i will be 35 on 9/11 and i live w/ my parents....not by choice.

ii used to have very physical careers....running bars and restaurants,middle management at a bookstore then managing a photo studio. prob was after the accident,my body just can't do what it used to and i ended up losing my bookseller job and my photo manager job. it was just too much-even w/ opiates. so i have gone from social butterfly to hermit. but i have a psychiatrist i have been seeing for 11 years and a new counselor since jan for my PTSD(post traumatic stress disorder).
it was a bad crash and i was awake the whole time. the Dr.s told my parents i wldnt make it through the night but i stabilized after a month and they did heart surgery-2 weeks later was knee ans ankle,then an attempt at fixing my vocal chord. oh well-they said i woukd die-then i'd never walk properly again and then all my food would be pureed and liquids woulds have to be thickened w/ "thick it" for me to swallow. but i showed them all. i do everything they said i wldnt. i still feel it though,the crash into a stopped 18 wheeler  on the interstate while i was going 70mph and texting. i'm trying to get back to life. if my medicaid and disability come through i'll be able to have a place of my own and see the dr.s i have needed to see for 5 years.
some of those pics are from my early to mid 20s.

sorry for the novella....


----------



## nuttynutskin

gavatron@oz said:


> there good fun,but benzo and alcohol addiction are two of the heaviest addictions you can get,and im talking independantly..sure you kno what your doing.. Id chew 2 x 2mg bars,chill for an hour,and then smash the pippi( bent glass oil/ incense burner) and its on like donkey kong again..
> 
> What else u get up to mate.work? Study? Devo around?
> Any hobbies,sport, u hit any other party aids??
> 
> Not sure where your town is man..im stuck on a prison island..hidden in the sun for a million years---great southern land(sorry mate,got off track with song lyrics)
> how bigs your home town? NC is north carolina?? Didnt michael jordan go to college,or uni there??..
> 101 questions....lmao



i dnot know how big my home towne is i havent lived there since iwas 13 or some shit lol. I lifve in oregon now. I dont do much besides tryh to get by and im basically a fuckn white trash hillbilly who lieks a good time.


----------



## nuttynutskin

anywasy i might be turnin in so i leave u motherfukers with this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkMcauMmIY


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> anywasy i might be turnin in so i leave u motherfukers with this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkMcauMmIY



I LOVE IT!!!!!

hope you will be back soon!!!!

much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## JoshE

Wooooooooooooooooooo No work tomorrow :D

Gotta  RDO's


----------



## gavatron@oz

its a blessing for everyone that comes in contact with you.. It could of been so easy for you to take the easy road and give in..dont under estimate or take lightly to what youve over come..i knew  its and pieces of your story,but wold never dare ask not knowing you..thank you for opening up and enlightenig me. Im no genios or angle,but if ever you need,or just want a chat,swing me a pm.. 

Its amzing the people and stories they have that are out there in the world..its a fucken weird,wonderful fucked up place..

Im trying to sort my life as we speak.not a great deal of success in some parts,but baby steps in others.

You looked like a rocker in the photos..they  Had personality.You wright songs/ lyrics yourself?hope things come good for u.not going to get u started because im sure your aware of this.. Bt the US has a fucken embarassing health car system.

Do you get some sort of welfare at all due to not being able to work?? I forget how lucky aussies have it.i was born in communist eastern europe,and this is paradise... Id be dead if my parents stayed in  Hungary(the homeland) hopeless place for young people..

So skillz ,did you make it to that music festival?? Orit might've been a concert??


----------



## gavatron@oz

fucken nutty nuts a gentleman..lol.don well to stay up this late on drink and 4 mg xanny.

joshE---you got anything to make your evening enjoyable?? Fuck, i need a holiday..its good having something to look forward to.

SKILLZ--- im actually about to move back to my old ladies(mums). Shes going awayandmysisters lives there with my niece,so it will help  me detox and hopefully get my old self back.. Meth ,when abused hard can change you in a strange way.. I remember reading about this,but it had me good and proper and it took a few big losses for me to realise that ive hit rock bottom..

Oh well,pick yourself up and try it again

Anyoneknow what happened to Ektamine,smackcraft,neighbourhood threat, TOS quiet too..theres a few missing.maybe they had enough of me dribbling shit.


----------



## JoshE

Haha i think they might be sleeping man..Yea fucking RDO tomorrow, then HK in 3 weeks..cant wait.

How you doing man? Laying off the shards?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

oh i am fighting the system alright...and the festival is in 2 weeks. it will be my 6th year. i love to be up in the mountains dancing(sort of) and just let my cares fly away w/ the music. it is physically rough on me but it's the 1 time of year i have some beers and do MDMA,which helps with my leg pain. plus i wear a giant walking boot and ppl let you by and you get a great place to watch a show.  

also,i am an open book-you can ask me anything in public. i hope my story reaches ppl and lets them know how precious life is. the year of my accident-6 months to the day i was at Bonnaroo. i am a fighter.i know my limits and i don't push them. it is just the 1 time of year i actually am not afraid to leave my room and let my best friend of 20 years drive us a total of 10+ hours round trip. 
i cannot wait. my 1st year there i saw Xavier Rudd on a tiny stage and i danced my ass off. there are some killer acts there this year too. 

thanks for your kind words. it always feels good to know i connected w/ someone. and anytime you need to talk-you know where and how to find me.

much peace and love.......................skillz


----------



## gavatron@oz

joshE--yeah ,i forget there on the otherside of the world...ill have to stay up.

SKILLZ--get loose that day my friend..dont let anything,or anyone stand in your way.. Im jealous you get mdma..Australia has a meth epidemic starting because of the mdma shortage.pills are rubbish,molly is non existant,and if it is its rubbish.. RC are hard to come by. And cut to shit when you do get them.

You get oxys skillz? Morphine? I had a mate jump off 2nd level balcony into a pool,but missed the pool(mephedrone bender) and broke his heels. They actually had to put him on ketamex i think it was.basically human ketamine..i never believed him but then i saw photos,a drip bag with a lock system on it.

Thanks for your support skillz. I appreciate that..get some photos at Bonnaroo, itsoundslike itshould be a town in oz


----------



## JoshE

^ Fuck that sucks about your mate Gav...

He all good now?

Skillz, I'm gonna hit the sack soon so take care! 

Thats goes for everyone else too!


----------



## gavatron@oz

^later joshE. Enjoy the rdo..still waiting on some fishing photos..lol.

That mates allright.its the 2 boys on the weekend that died thats got me fucked a bit..one has a 5yr old little girl..faaaark.

Goodnight all.

SWIRLZ--you mustverun away on me.take care good looking.talk tomoz( tomorow )


----------



## JoshE

^ Night man,

Sent ya a PM 

Peace


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> joshE--yeah ,i forget there on the otherside of the world...ill have to stay up.
> 
> SKILLZ--get loose that day my friend..dont let anything,or anyone stand in your way.. Im jealous you get mdma..Australia has a meth epidemic starting because of the mdma shortage.pills are rubbish,molly is non existant,and if it is its rubbish.. RC are hard to come by. And cut to shit when you do get them.
> 
> You get oxys skillz? Morphine? I had a mate jump off 2nd level balcony into a pool,but missed the pool(mephedrone bender) and broke his heels. They actually had to put him on ketamex i think it was.basically human ketamine..i never believed him but then i saw photos,a drip bag with a lock system on it.
> 
> Thanks for your support skillz. I appreciate that..get some photos at Bonnaroo, itsoundslike itshould be a town in oz



 OMFG that sounds so painful!!!

I am so glad I don't use 4-mmc.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> OMFG that sounds so painful!!!
> 
> I am so glad I don't use 4-mmc.



i know right...made me queezie when i read it. how are you today?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i know right...made me queezie when i read it. how are you today?



I'm doing good, took some dextro-amphetamine and am waiting for it to kick in.

I am going to get stoned for now, and am considering what to listen to.  I don't need any recommendations though.  

I already made up my mind, Coma Berenices.  %)


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i am gonna take a little "crack nap" myself. it's time. i've been up long enough. talk to you later,tater!
have a great day!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i am gonna take a little "crack nap" myself. it's time. i've been up long enough. talk to you later,tater!
> have a great day!



OK Skillz I hope to see you again when you are more refreshed/awake.  

I will have a great day.


----------



## muvolution

hope everyone is doing well. I slept like shit (thanks to the party they had downstairs all night) but on my way to work I put MSI's CD on at full volume with the subwoofer turned all the way up and set it on repeat. That should give them an idea of what my wrath sounds like when you are hungover.


----------



## gavatron@oz

sénor capiton, that bender was painful...jes one of those people that always hurts himself...when we were young ,17 ish,we saw him skating to the surfwith his stick(board) under one arm.so he grabbed our roof rack and got a toe.long story short,he ate shit,snapped the  stick in half and ripped 2 tow nails clean off( had no shoes on) and he had bark missing everywhere....(skin)

how have u been mate.ive got counsellor this arvo. Got a heap of info to return fire with in regards to the Atomexetine..see what he says.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> hope everyone is doing well. I slept like shit (thanks to the party they had downstairs all night) but on my way to work I put MSI's CD on at full volume with the subwoofer turned all the way up and set it on repeat. That should give them an idea of what my wrath sounds like when you are hungover.





As well done as this is, a Merzbow CD would have been better.  Believe me, something like Hybrid Noisebloom would have been perfect, harsh noise, blasted, while a bunch of hungover people suffer, yes, A+, would have been perfect.  

Metamorphism would have also worked, as the first track would have alloted for about 80 seconds for you to leave before it goes into harsh noise.  %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> sénor capiton, that bender was painful...jes one of those people that always hurts himself...when we were young ,17 ish,we saw him skating to the surfwith his stick(board) under one arm.so he grabbed our roof rack and got a toe.long story short,he ate shit,snapped the  stick in half and ripped 2 tow nails clean off( had no shoes on) and he had bark missing everywhere....(skin)
> 
> how have u been mate.ive got counsellor this arvo. Got a heap of info to return fire with in regards to the Atomexetine..see what he says.



 OMFG I can't read any more about this person gavatron!  

Breaking my arm in both bones was more than enough pain for me.  I can't deal with pain.  

To be honest with you, I don't think there are many good options for ADHD treatment outside of stimulants.  

The only other drugs that I have found work just as well are heroin and other opiates such as buprenorphine, which are not drugs you want to get started using if you haven't already, and cannabis.  I suspect Australia hasn't legalized cannabis for people with ADHD yet, so I am not sure if any of these are options for you.  

Getting prescribed stimulants shouldn't be hard for you.  dextro-Methamphetamine is very close in structure and effect to dextro-amphetamine, except that dextro-methamphetamine is a lot more likely to cause tolerance spikes, physical/psychological dependence, as well as fiending for more.  

It is very possible to use dextro-amphetamine as a medication very effectively.  If you're one of those people who would use more than prescribed and you know it about yourself, let a family member or someone you're in a relationship with dispense your medication to you.  Make sure you trust such a person so they won't be taking your medication for themselves.  

This way you will always be covered with some medicine, and you won't have to worry about dispensing it yourself.  

For myself, it is easy to self-administer d-amp, I actually take it less often than I really should and find myself needing to take more sometimes and won't get around to it in time.  

If you try d-amp and you don't want to do it, that's one thing, but it should be a primary treatment option for you.  

The atomoxetine isn't a treatment option for me, whatsoever, specifically because I will not risk feeling increasingly depressed/suicidal, especially since a lot of people taking the medication have found just that.  

I personally do not mind dextro-amphetamine's effects on NE, although racemic amphetamine is hellish by comparison.  A drug which only acts on NE?  Oh hell no - I would not like that at all, and it wouldn't be helpful either!  For other people, it may work well.  I'm not going to speculate that no one gets positive effects from atomoxetine, but it's surely something I wouldn't dare touch.


----------



## gavatron@oz

your right,because the atomexetone only effects the norepinephrine re uptake,along with my history of depression. It doesnt add up. However it may be just anti depressants i need.. 

Some reports do claim that atomexetine also acts as an anti depressant...and a psychosis inhibitor..

Ill see how we go.thanks again mate..your a fountain of knowledge. Thanks for your reply to carolia girl.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> your right,because the atomexetone only effects the norepinephrine re uptake,along with my history of depression. It doesnt add up. However it may be just anti depressants i need..
> 
> Some reports do claim that atomexetine also acts as an anti depressant...and a psychosis inhibitor..
> 
> Ill see how we go.thanks again mate..your a fountain of knowledge. Thanks for your reply to carolia girl.



No problem gavatron. 

As far as antidepressants go, I have no positive opinion of the majority of them.  For me, cannabis is the best antidepressant I could hope for.  With kappa antagonism, buprenorphine also has some positive effects in this department but again, it is not a drug I would advise anyone begin using who hasn't already begun using opiates - unless severe depression is interfering drastically.  

The only traditional antidepressant I would advise anyone try - and you *cannot* be a tobacco user - is wellbutrin aka bupropion.  It acts as a nicotinic receptor antagonist at the same site that nicotine works at.  This drug is like naloxone for tobacco smokers/nicotine users.  This is why I say you cannot be a tobacco user and use bupropion.

It has a very interesting pharmacological profile as is, but by comparison, I have tapered off of sertraline and had a hellish withdrawal syndrome, but I just discontinued bupropion without any tapering at all and had no withdrawal syndrome/symptoms at all.  I can't say this is going to be everyone's experiences.

Specifically sertraline is a short acting SSRI, meaning that withdrawal symptoms, especially the extremely negative ones like head zaps, are most likely on sertraline and happen to the majority of people who use it (the drug's brand name is called zoloft).  

Because of this, I would never take another SSRI at all, ever again.  

Drugs which just act on 5-HT but in a different capacity, such as MDMA, MDA, are great, so it's not that interfering with your 5-HT system can't be beneficial, it's just that SSRI's are obviously not the answer, and big pharma is going to continue making a quick buck off of people until everyone realizes that SSRI's are just not the answer.


----------



## gavatron@oz

captain I remember saying id post some pics of my neck of the woods..this is 2-3 mins from my place.but its the high rolling end of the Gold Coast.houses start $3mil and if u can zoom in ,there'sone intje photothats $23mil..

I fish along the beach waiting to attract old women with busy CEO husbands.lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LMAO hahahah.  

Best of luck gavatron, hopefully the women you'll attract won't be too old.


----------



## gavatron@oz

captain I remember saying id post some pics of my neck of the woods..this is 2-3 mins from my place.but its the high rolling end of the Gold Coast.houses start $3mil and if u can zoom in ,there'sone intje photothats $23mil..

I fish along the beach waiting to attract old women with busy CEO husbands.lol


----------



## theotherside

Memorial Day and I am working...yipee!!
Tell me someone is doing something awesome today!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Recovering?


----------



## theotherside

Hey nutty what are you doing today? You recovering from something yourself or you asking me?
Glad you decided to join the social!


----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm recovering lol. Just a bit hung over, nothign some tea advil and xanax wont fix tho. Just wish I wasn't out of cigs.


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> hope you will be back soon!!!!
> 
> much peace and love.............skillz



Thanx. Hank III and Assjack kicks fuckin ass.


----------



## theotherside

Yes he does kick ass. So what is your avatar? I love it and was wondering while I was sending you a friendship request.


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Yes he does kick ass. So what is your avatar? I love it and was wondering while I was sending you a friendship request.



One of the GGFH (Global Genocide Forget Heaven) logos. You know the song "Dead Men Don't Rape"?  

This one's pretty fuckn badass too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8T7OzVVOok&feature=related


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Awesome I am glad to see where you live gavatron, that's a truly beautiful place.


----------



## nuttynutskin

More cool GGFH artwork...


----------



## theotherside

Now that is a little scary looking  Wouldn't  want to run into this guy while tripping!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside said:


> Now that is a little scary looking  Wouldn't  want to run into this guy while tripping!



Agreed, I'd be like, where the fuck am I and what am I doing here??? 8(


----------



## nuttynutskin

HA, I bet GGFH would be pretty intense to listen to on acid.


----------



## theotherside

I couldn't even handle metallica-master of puppets on a low dose acid experience. The scariest style of all when tripping is hardcore rap....or skrew...sounds like satan is singing directly to you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I regularly listen to Merzbow on psychedelics.  %) My last experience with ketamine IM'd with Merzbow on headphones was quite excellent.  :D


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside said:


> I couldn't even handle metallica-master of puppets on a low dose acid experience. The scariest style of all when tripping is hardcore rap....or skrew...sounds like satan is singing directly to you



OHHH i love death metal when tripping.. One time my best friend and I were on a decent dose of shrooms and I put on OTEP really fuckin loud.. I think it was the song Warhead.. let's just say, he didn't like it

hhaha


----------



## theotherside

Yeah the hardest I can go when tripping is Tool...and only like stinkfist and a select few others such as parabola. Now on entactogens/stims I jam the shit out of metal/hard rock/grunge/...and then switch back to my favorite which is 70's prog rock


----------



## Swerlz

Rosetta Stoned and 10,000 Days had me in tears my last trip.. beautiful


----------



## theotherside

Yeah....I need to find more harder bands to listen to. I love Nirvana/Soundgarden/Deftones/Tool/Chevelle/Helmet for hard rock. For metal i love Metallica, pantera and not much else.
I hate growl singing for the most part....


----------



## JoshE

Metallica - One
Tool  - Ænima

Are my favs to listen too on psychedelics.


----------



## muvolution

TOS - I'm sure you would like At the Drive In, one of my favorite hardcore type bands ever.

One Armed Scissor


----------



## theotherside

I will listen to them tonight thanks MUV


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Still Merz-obsessed over here.


----------



## theotherside

For good reason though Captain. I'm glad you showed me merz(him)...so weird but cool 
Are you ready......5 days left Captain??


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what is up everyone???


----------



## nuttynutskin

I've listened to my fair share of metal on acid. Hell I think the first time I ever dropped I was listening to Cemetary Gates by Pantera

I wonder what this would be like on about 5 hits of high powered trip...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O5Px3_RJ3w



Some of the comments on that are fuckn hilarious...

I﻿ listen to this while having sex.

HellishWolf 1 week ago


----------



## theotherside

Yay skillz is back!!


To nutty I think that would cause me to imagine a hell and have to live in it until the trip was thorugh...not good


----------



## the toad

I just had a superb dmt trip...the best part was when I kept "playing with the lens" and kinda found out how what we see is processed into actions that define each of us as a person 

What an wonderful new perspective


----------



## theotherside

Now that is why I love strong psychs man. They show you how you view things with your ego lense in place and if you want to you can take off your filter and view things as they are. So many interesting things to learn from them


----------



## the toad

Dmt is one of my favs... I don't hardly ever feel like doing it tho.. but just got some given to me so I figured id test a small amount and see if its good quality or not... id say its pretty darn good 

It wasn't too strong of a dose even... this was closed eye but still... I had a couple mins of pretty strong open eye... didn't weigh it but eyeballed I think about 20mg...... ill go weigh the rest later and see for sure


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> Yay skillz is back!!
> 
> 
> To nutty I think that would cause me to imagine a hell and have to live in it until the trip was thorugh...not good



hey...where is the king of crimson??? i like this avatar too. i am reading up on mollie bc i have a 4 day festival next weekend and i am trying to decide who i want to roll for.
last year i rolled on some pure crystals for 2 days and it was not the most fun i have ever had. i am hearing the same in ED from MANY ppl. i just don't think i can have a g of crystals in my possession and wait til sunday night.but that is when Panic is playing and i LURVE to roll at a Widespread show. 

fack!!! decisions, decisions!!! i will prob shroom one night. the past 3 years i bout Lucy i got ripped off. in 2006 this fucker sat and smoked OUR herb and sold me a bunk sheet. i swear i was fucking fuming....KARMA IS A MUTHA FUCKER though...he will get his.


----------



## theotherside

I evny you man....out of all the psychs I've treid DMT is one I have never come across. Had 5-meo-dmt and DPT out of the ones close to it but never the king of them all. My strongest trips have all been from LSD, 2c-e, 2c-p, and DPT.

Oh I switch avatars on a weekly basis most times...try to not get stale. I am going to switch yours to a butterfly one day


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside said:


> I evny you man....out of all the psychs I've treid DMT is one I have never come across. Had 5-meo-dmt and DPT out of the ones close to it but never the king of them all. My strongest trips have all been from LSD, 2c-e, 2c-p, and DPT.
> 
> Oh I switch avatars on a weekly basis most times...try to not get stale. I am going to switch yours to a butterfly one day



don't dis van Gogh. that is my 2nd fav painting of his-Skeleton Smoking a Cigarette.
my fav of course is starry night. i've only changed avatars maybe 3 or 4 times...


----------



## theotherside

You know I love your avatar skillz...just thought I'd make a joke about the skeleton. Your personality seems like a giant smile to me.


----------



## JoshE

Heya skillz and tos!

Liking your'e new avatar dude!


----------



## theotherside

Hey joshE whats up? 
So in about 16 more posts this social is through...who wants the honor of making the new and making up the name?? SKillz?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> what is up everyone???



Surprisingly tired.   And relaxed, how about you?


----------



## the toad

theotherside said:


> I evny you man....out of all the psychs I've treid DMT is one I have never come across. Had 5-meo-dmt and DPT out of the ones close to it but never the king of them all. My strongest trips have all been from LSD, 2c-e, 2c-p, and DPT.



I never run across acid... I've only done it once and I think it wasn doi blotters not acid.. lasted way too long... and id done doi since then on purpose and it seemed the same...

I've researched 2c-e... I find it to be active mostly on visuals, at the lower end of the dosage spectrum I begin to notice patterning and movement... some color shifting, or "filters"... at higher doses I've experienced the world in cartoon rendition... lol

2c-p and dpt I have no experience with

I'm thinking I should receive my mxe shipment this week so that will be a good day as well lol


----------



## JoshE

Not much man, just enjoying my day off 

Yea let skillz do it if she wants..I created the new one in Aus Social, so it's only fair.


----------



## theotherside

Either skillz or CI.....clever titles just come to the NMI mods it seems...this time we could use the names of the top posters in this...CI, fixed, our newest nutty, skillz, and exclude josh cause he gets tons of his own social


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

damn...we are really close to the thread end. let me thin for a cpl mins...


----------



## theotherside

Your up ms skillz  It needs to be clever and draw the users in....but also have a ryhming pattern to it that goes int 5/4 time..no biggie  Just kidding but it is your showcase!

I am having fun playing around tonight!!


----------



## JoshE

theotherside said:


> Either skillz or CI.....clever titles just come to the NMI mods it seems...this time we could use the names of the top posters in this...CI, fixed, our newest nutty, skillz, and exclude josh cause he gets tons of his own social



Awwwwwwwww 

haha nah I'm cool with that


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin is chemically insane but he still has the skillz to defeat the gavatron@oz.

i've been binging and my brain is a little on the crispy side...no worries if you pick something else. i just know the 4 of us were blowin' this bitch up earlier.


----------



## JoshE

Haha thats awesome skillz! I like it


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i tried to fit you in after the fact, JoshE,but i don't want to lose my buzz and that made me think too hard..lol


----------



## smackcraft

hey guys finishedd yet another peice of art 

http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Road-Party-2011-211057247

i think my best yet tbh


----------



## the toad

Haha I like @skillz title


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

smackcraft said:


> hey guys finishedd yet another peice of art
> 
> http://eternaldreams05.deviantart.com/art/Road-Party-2011-211057247
> 
> i think my best yet tbh



fuckin sweet....sexy. so have you lived in Scotland your whole life???that is tied w/ Aussie's for best accent. i try and repeat movies w/ both accents in them bc i have fuck all to do all day,but i just end up getting tickled@myself. the Highlander was on today and i was no where near a scottish accent. still laughed like hell@ myself.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

someone finish this bitch off already!for fuck sake!


----------



## smackcraft

yeah mate been here all the years lol

had teh chance to move a few times but never took it ... maybe i should of though


----------



## nuttynutskin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> nuttynutskin is chemically insane but he still has the skillz to defeat the gavatron@oz.



Wut or who is gavatron ?


----------



## the toad

The aussie


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

nuttynutskin said:


> Wut or who is gavatron ?



u worry me nutty!!!lol
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9689334&postcount=921


----------



## JoshE

^ Gav is another good Bluelighter d00d!


----------



## nuttynutskin

theotherside said:


> Yay skillz is back!!
> 
> 
> To nutty I think that would cause me to imagine a hell and have to live in it until the trip was thorugh...not good



It's good to explore the darker recesses of the mind sometimes.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

you guys gonna close this fucker or leave it open like the pic of Brittney Spears w/ her snatch all hangin out...gross.


----------



## JoshE

^ Lulz


----------

